# General > General Chat >  The Boast Post

## SleepyWitch

hehe, I've opened a similar thread (Let's celbrate) before, but this one is better:
brag about your achievements (great and small) here.
*Psychologists say it's good for you!* (clinically tested, not on animals though :FRlol:  )

I read over 100 pages of Psychology today. Now my head is spinning and I probably haven't memorized much, but well, it's only for my general exam topic (don't ask about the special topic!). :Idea:

----------


## Shannanigan

This morning we did the final rounds for the archery tournament. I had to leave early but the coach said he doubted anyone could catch up to me, and asked for my shirt size so he could order me the champion shirt  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

My best score: 50! (54 points is most possible in archery)

----------


## SummerSolstice

Wow Shannigan!! No wonder you're proud!  :Eek:  

One of my professors gave me a **perfect** grade on my last paper, saying "I like this paper VERY much" and that it was "thoughtful, precise, and has such a good grasp on the major concerns". I was astoundulated!!! My first perfect paper grade!! (Being homeschooled through high school, my papers weren't graded numerically) Yaaay, me!  :Biggrin:

----------


## higley

Good job, guys!

Ummm, I'm reading a non-fictional book about WWII and it's not for a class assignment? x)

----------


## RobinHood3000

Finishing up a Literature project tonight of which I'm very proud. A sword and shield (with coat of arms) in honor of Banquo's Ghost from _Macbeth_. I'll post pictures when I'm finished.

----------


## kathycf

Nice work, everybody! Robin I would be interested to see those pics, so don't forget. I have a small achievement...I went grocery shopping for Thanksgiving and I did not scream or kill anybody, _and_ managed to finish in about 30 minutes. (I *hate* grocery shopping. Actually I wouldn't mind so much if everybody else would stay at home when I go out)

----------


## toni

I am HAIKU-ing and Posting and Doing the laundry at the same time! :Smile:  Talk about multi-tasking...

----------


## RobinHood3000

As requested:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Last one...

----------


## toni

Wow :Smile:  You did that all by yourself? Great job, dude.  :Smile: 
One question though, what do the the words engraved on the sword mean?

----------


## kathycf

Wow, that looks really cool! Ok, I get the Tartan on the shield, but what is the meaning of the other symbols ( especially the pig...)? And what does the saying on the sword mean? Sorry to be obtuse but it has been a very long time since I have read _Macbeth._

----------


## RobinHood3000

"Nemo me impune lacessit" is Latin for, roughly, "No man wounds me with impunity." It's the Scottish Motto, as well as the motto of the Most Ancient and Most Noble Order of the Thistle, a chivalric order revived by King James II, grandson of James I (who was, of course, Shakespeare's patron at the time of _Macbeth_).

Most of the symbols are explained here. If you have any other questions, let me know. The plant, by the way, is a yarrow flower -- it represents bitterness.

----------


## Shalot

> Nice work, everybody! Robin I would be interested to see those pics, so don't forget. I have a small achievement...I went grocery shopping for Thanksgiving and I did not scream or kill anybody, _and_ managed to finish in about 30 minutes. (I *hate* grocery shopping. Actually I wouldn't mind so much if everybody else would stay at home when I go out)


Hear hear! I just went out to the store looking for Thanksgiving themed items (such as a tablecloth and maybe a center piece or candle for the dinner table) and they had absolutley NO Thanksgiving _stuff_. They had Christmas and some Halloween clearance but no Thanksgiving. I guess no one is thankful  :Biggrin: . I hate the store. And in each store I managed to get the rickety old shopping cart that made lots of noise and was hard to steer. grrr  :Flare: 

Oh I guess I should post a boast. Once a long time ago I scored a winning three point shot in a basketball game and my teammates gathered around me after the game. Isn't that sad? I haven't a memorable moment since then and it's been so many years ago!

----------


## IamMissingaLink

> Wow Shannigan!! No wonder you're proud!  
> 
> One of my professors gave me a **perfect** grade on my last paper, saying "I like this paper VERY much" and that it was "thoughtful, precise, and has such a good grasp on the major concerns". I was astoundulated!!! My first perfect paper grade!! (Being homeschooled through high school, my papers weren't graded numerically) Yaaay, me!



nicely done  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## IamMissingaLink

> Oh I guess I should post a boast. Once a long time ago I scored a winning three point shot in a basketball game and my teammates gathered around me after the game. Isn't that sad? I haven't a memorable moment since then and it's been so many years ago!


 :Smile:  that's a nice memory. Sporting success is good becuase is so instantly gratifying.

----------


## Madhuri

Very well done Robin.  :Thumbs Up: 

Just out of curiosity, does 'R' mean Robin???

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, nice work, Robin.
that heraldry page rocks! I've bookmarked it.

congrats on your grade, Sol  :Smile:

----------


## Laindessiel

I'd give an "A" for your project, Rob!

As for me, I'm reading Time Magazine while searching for some useful quotes on the web and copying them on my notebook at the same time answering tricky riddles and then posting on this forum! Wow. Talk about multi-tasking for me....never actually do that normally.

And by the way, KathyCF, what do you hate about grocery shopping?  :Smile:  To me it's loads better than shopping for clothes; RTW shopping is the ultimate stress-loader! Grocering is my favorite form of shopping; picking the best brands, comparing prices, and buying lots of food! And it's the only time my mom and I agree with something *jokes!*. She's the best accompaniment when grocering.

----------


## mtpspur

When occasionally asked about my Air Force days (usually around Veterans Day) after all those years the one thing I usually think of is that during my assignment at Grand Forks AFB ND while working as Chief Clerk, Orderly Room for the 321st Civil Engineering Squadron (SAC) not one of the Humanitarian Discharge cases I wrote and submiited on behalf of my airmen was ever turned down. Now admittedly having one turned down is rare--does happen with Hardship Discharges but one fellow in particular wanted to get out to inherit the family business (jn California I believe) because his father had a year to live and I felt by the grace of God I contributed to that last year. Especially in light of my personal failure with my own father. It has given comfort over the years since.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, thanks everyone. And yes, Maddie, the "R" is indeed the symbol of Robin, the Boy Wonder. Ostensibly, it's a symbol of Banquo's sidekick-ness, although it's been there since I built that shield, originally as part of a Roman Legionnaire's costume. Everything else was addid specifically for the project.

----------


## Pensive

Well done all of you!

Hmmm...what should I boast about? Did lots of things, lots of good, that it is difficult to think of one.  :Tongue: 

Anyway, the most recent occasion to brag about is when I got my English Society Sash a day before yesterday. English Society is one of the societies in the school, in which Presidant, Vice-Presidant, and Secretary are selected. Presidant from Grade 10, Vice-Preisedant from Grade 9 and Secretary from my grade. They have to along with the members of society, help in arranging school functions related to English.

Nearly, all the pupils in my class gave the exam, and out of them all, I got selected! I feel really good, though I know its probably not a great deal, just a sash, but still it doesn't hurt to feel good for yourself sometimes.  :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats Pensy  :Smile:  
I'm sure you'll be a good secretary

----------


## Shannanigan

Robin: Duct tape is your friend!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Really awesome jobs everybody, 3-point shots, perfect papers, and thanksgiving shopping included!  :Biggrin: 

Hmmmm...I've completed 2 out of the 4 term papers due next week, and I'm plowing through the 3rd...I'm amazed at myself for not being burned out yet...

----------


## higley

Good job, Pensive!

Robin, your stuff is awesome  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

> Good job, Pensive!





> congrats Pensy 
> I'm sure you'll be a good secretary


Ahh, thanks!

But I don't think so that I will make a good secretary. I will have to take part in speeches and stuff, and it makes me wonder if I did not do the right thing by entering in the society test. I like to be a free person, not good in organizing stuff and handling responsibilities.  :Frown:  

On the other hand, sash looks really cool. I was visiting a junior class and the little girls were asking me, "Baji, are you a star student?"  :Tongue:  

Heh, I felt good.  :Biggrin:  

_*Baji_ is an Urdu word which is a sign of respect for girls older than you.

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe, I'm sure you'll do fine. In my experience, you soon learn to live up to your responsibles once you have them. Maybe you won't be a perfect secretary from the start but you'll grow into it  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> hehe, I'm sure you'll do fine. In my experience, you soon learn to live up to your responsibles once you have them. Maybe you won't be a perfect secretary from the start but you'll grow into it


Yeah, I reckon so.  :Smile:  

But still one likes to be free person, isn't it?  :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

Nicely done, Pensy.  :Smile:  

Laindessiel, I used to have a store in my area that was open 24 hours. Since I had to get up very early to drive my ex-husband to the train station I used to go shopping very early...like 5:30 AM. Then it was ok, not a lot of people. I hate crowds and traffic and so on .... I guess I am a very nervous person. I do like finding bargains, however!  :Biggrin:  
(you can call me Kathy, just about everybody does.  :Smile:  )

----------


## SleepyWitch

i hate shopping for clothes! I get very impatient when I don't find what I want in the first shop I check and normally I don't want any of the stuff they have because I don't follow any fashions anyway. So I only go clothes shopping when there's absolutely no way around it.

another boast: I swam 3,000 m yesterday (120 single laps in a 25m pool). I cheated though, because 40% of it was crawling where I was supposed to do 100% breast stroke.
But seeing as I'm picking it up again after a long break, it's good enough  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> i hate shopping for clothes! I get very impatient when I don't find what I want in the first shop I check and normally I don't want any of the stuff they have because I don't follow any fashions anyway. So I only go clothes shopping when there's absolutely no way around it.
> 
> another boast: I swam 3,000 m yesterday (120 single laps in a 25m pool). I cheated though, because 40% of it was crawling where I was supposed to do 100% breast stroke.
> But seeing as I'm picking it up again after a long break, it's good enough


Wow, that is fantastic nonetheless. You are an athlete, Sleepy. I had not known that.

----------


## Madhuri

> another boast: I swam 3,000 m yesterday (120 single laps in a 25m pool). I cheated though, because 40% of it was crawling where I was supposed to do 100% breast stroke.
> But seeing as I'm picking it up again after a long break, it's good enough


120 laps, very impressive, I can hardly go for 4 laps in one go....he he he......  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe, I used to do this once a week every week but I've become very sluggish (due to the long term evil influence of English crisps and short term bother of Psychology exams  :Smile:  )

----------


## OZEED

This week, I landed a major client that I've been working into. I'm really proud coz I've at this company for only three months. :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## toni

Wow, Ozzed! Congratulations!! Good Job! :Smile:  

Now this boast is for my lovely sister Laindessiel..
Yesterday she cooked a REALLY SUPERB LUNCH with the monggo beans! She really is getting better at her cooking skills! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

If I gain unwanted wieght I should put her to blame...

----------


## SleepyWitch

weeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, guess who got an A in the oral Psychology exam although there were lots of things "they" didn't know and "they" got thoroughly grilled?
weeeeeheeeeee, have some mango juice everyone

----------


## Taliesin

Was in Latvia.
Survived!
And even managed to sing and enjoy ourselves!

----------


## kathycf

Congrats, OZEED Lain and Taliesin. (Is Latvia that bad?)

Sleepy, good for you. Orals are more difficult for most folks than written because they really put you on the spot.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Scheherazade

> (Is Latvia that bad?)


For an Estonian, maybe?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

what did you do in Latvia, Tal? Except sing and survive?

yep, Kathy, I find orals more difficult, too, because you can't waffle or the prof asks you unexpected questions.

----------


## Shannanigan

Yich...oral exams...not looking forward to my Spanish one on Wednesday next week...

Hmmm...I have not really accomplished much worth boasting except for not pulling all of my hair out yet with all of the schoolwork piled on to problems with coworkers going on...I can't wait until I leave for California on the 8th!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Hmmm...I have not really accomplished much worth boasting except for not pulling all of my hair out yet with all of the schoolwork piled on to problems with coworkers going on...


hehe, well that's good enough for a start  :Smile: 
what kind of trouble are your co-workers giving you?

----------


## Shannanigan

Oh, well...this semester was a weird one for our writing center because our official Director was off-island having a baby. She was still "technically" our director but wasn't actually here to direct...so she trusted me and another tutor to direct ourselves and the other tutors...

needless to say, we slowly but surely started to relax some of the rules, and our co-workers then started to take advantage by taking random long breaks during hours they were being paid for, making excuses like they had someone to pick up at the airport, or they would come in late saying "well, nobody ever wants help with a paper this early anyway..."

It got a little out of hand, and neither me nor the other "co-director/tutor" have the power to warn, fire, or dock hours from them...then the school realized that our director was off-island and insisted that she designate a faculty member on island to take her place, which resulted in mass confusion and prevented us from being able to approach the problem of the carefree tutors...

I finally wound up writing a public notice for all tutors on the same day I posted that "boast" that outlined the university policy for student employees and restated that anyone diverging from the policy could lose their job...when they asked why I did it I said that we were going to be watched for the next few weeks while they find us a new director...

So, got that fixed and FINISHED ALL OF MY PAPERS!!! WOOHOO!!! (there's my boast  :Biggrin: )

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, that sounds like a lot of mess!
when is your director coming back?

(another swimming boast: did 2000m the day before yesterday and another 2000m last night; I'm taking a few days "off" after the exam, so I had lots of time to go swimming)

----------


## Therapy?

oooooh boasting is good for you?

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, congrats Therapy! that's a great score.




> oooooh boasting is GOOD for you? And all this time I thought being modest was a virtue.....
> 
> Well I aced my BMAT (bio-medical admissions test) which automatically shortlists me for entry into UCL for medicine - I scored in the top 5% for one of the sections!


well, yes, it might be a virtue, but who said virtues are good for you?  :Wink:

----------


## grace86

I FINISHED MY PERSONAL STATEMENT!!! In other words, I finished my application to my university! It was due today by 11:59 p.m. I am sooo relieved and excited!

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Congrats Grace, and I hope your application is accepted successfully!

----------


## Whifflingpin

Challenged by Sleepywitch, I took the test here:
http://similarminds.com/intdoor-verbal.html 

And got this result:
“Your overall percentile is 97% which means you scored higher than 97% of the people who have taken this test. The internet population tends to be more intelligent so your percentile might be higher if the test taking sample was perfectly random.”

Am reminded of the saying "Little things please little minds."

(Of course, percentile is not very revealing - the test might previously have been taken just by 5 ten-year olds)

----------


## kathycf

Whoopie for me .A person who likes to read would almost be expected to have high verbal intelligence.



> Your overall percentile is 94% which means you scored higher than 94% of the people who have taken this test.


Oh, I didn't mean to come across snotty or anything...just in a bad mood.

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe congrats Whiffle. IF it is a valid IQ test (not some crappy online quiz thingy) and hasn't been taken by only 5 ten year olds your results mean that your IQ (at least the verbal one) is almost 130, 130 being the bench mark for gifted people. But of course you'd need to take a test on different types of intelligence and get an overall score of 130 to count as gifted  :Smile: 

hehe, kathy, I talked him (? her?) into taking this test because of his/her hilarious acronyms in the the acronym game.

----------


## Shannanigan

> I FINISHED MY PERSONAL STATEMENT!!! In other words, I finished my application to my university! It was due today by 11:59 p.m. I am sooo relieved and excited!


Congrats and good luck! God, I love the feeling of finishing something before a deadline  :Biggrin: 

I have a boast!

I WON THE ARCHERY TOURNAMENT AT MY SCHOOL!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana: 

I got a score of 254 total for six rounds. The highest score possible for each round is 54, and I averaged at 42.3!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  I beat all of the girls AND the guys. Woot!  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, Shanna, congrats!
and congrats to you, too, grace. I hope you'll get accepted by the uni  :Smile:

----------


## grace86

Thanks guys!

Shann, that is great that you scored so high. Congratulations!

----------


## kathycf

> I have a boast!
> 
> I WON THE ARCHERY TOURNAMENT AT MY SCHOOL!!!   
> 
> I got a score of 254 total for six rounds. The highest score possible for each round is 54, and I averaged at 42.3!  I beat all of the girls AND the guys. Woot!


Awesome job, Shann.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Nightshade

> I FINISHED MY PERSONAL STATEMENT!!! In other words, I finished my application to my university! It was due today by 11:59 p.m. I am sooo relieved and excited!


Thats great grace make sure you keep a copy it makes an ace starting point for your cv :Nod: 



> Congrats and good luck! God, I love the feeling of finishing something before a deadline 
> 
> I have a boast!
> 
> I WON THE ARCHERY TOURNAMENT AT MY SCHOOL!!!


YAY! :Banana: so wheres the piccy of the trophey??  :Brow: 

my boast I didnt cringe once from the ball today at basketball practise ,,,I even scored a .... whats it called in basketball? 2 points!!
I am over coming my phobia of flying balls !!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## RobinHood3000

YAAAAAY, SHANN!!!! I'm so proud of you!! I wish my school had archery tournaments!!

----------


## Nightshade

ok second boast only its not a boast its a celberation and thanksgiving 
the stupid php code finally works!!!!
well except that I cant find the note to tell me how to get an array to start from 1 instead of 0 but I know where I saved that on the uni computer!! 

maybe I should make a backup of my computer now

----------


## Therapy?

> wow, congrats Therapy! that's a great score.
> 
> 
> well, yes, it might be a virtue, but who said virtues are good for you?


Thanks!

hmm it said my message is too short, so i'll post this sentence

----------


## dramasnot6

i just got my exam results from the end of the year back. I scored top for Lit on the exam and now im top of the class!

----------


## Pensive

> i just got my exam results from the end of the year back. I scored top for Lit on the exam and now im top of the class!





> Congrats and good luck! God, I love the feeling of finishing something before a deadline 
> 
> I have a boast!
> 
> I WON THE ARCHERY TOURNAMENT AT MY SCHOOL!!!   
> 
> I got a score of 254 total for six rounds. The highest score possible for each round is 54, and I averaged at 42.3!  I beat all of the girls AND the guys. Woot!


This is wonderful.  :Thumbs Up:  

Congratulations!  :Banana:

----------


## dramasnot6

thanks pensive!

----------


## SleepyWitch

I've started writing a short story.
It's a whopping 15 A4 pages already. 
It's got a beginning, a middle and en end.
All the characters are entirely ficitve, except some little mannerisms I copied from RL people.
Maybe I'll finish it by tomorrow or the day after.
= *great success*!

on the downside, I haven't done much else than write on the story *lazy Witch*

----------


## Schokokeks

> I've started writing a short story.


Yay, that's great ! Come back when you're published, 'kay ?  :Tongue: 

Nej, seriously, congratulations for having written such a great deal already  :Nod: .

PS: It is scientifically proven and approved by many experts in the field that eating lots of chocolate cookies has positive effects on your creativity  :Wink: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe
Schoko: It's come back *to* publish, not when you're published  :Smile: 
I want to put it up on here  :Smile: 

grrrrrrrr, i have to translate Kant into English. I wish I could boast I'd already finished the translation

PS: You have just volunteered to read and criticize my story  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I've started writing a short story.
> It's a whopping 15 A4 pages already. 
> It's got a beginning, a middle and en end.
> All the characters are entirely ficitve, except some little mannerisms I copied from RL people.
> Maybe I'll finish it by tomorrow or the day after.
> = *great success*!
> 
> on the downside, I haven't done much else than write on the story *lazy Witch*


OK, I forgive you for not starting Antony and Cleopatra.  :Wink:  

Are you going to submit it to lit net competition? Are we still doing that in 2007? I hope so. I've got a new story running through my head that I was going to try to write over Christmas time off.

----------


## Shannanigan

Awwww...thank you to everybody for all the congrats!  :Biggrin:  I don't get a trophy  :Frown:  because my uni is a little too poor for such extravagant spending,  :FRlol:  instead I get a t-shirt that has my name on it and says I won. Hey, free clothes that boast for me, I'm not one to complian!  :Biggrin: 

I haven't been around much lately because of final papers and exams, this semester was a mess...




> wow, that sounds like a lot of mess!
> when is your director coming back?
> 
> (another swimming boast: did 2000m the day before yesterday and another 2000m last night; I'm taking a few days "off" after the exam, so I had lots of time to go swimming)


The director comes back next semester, which starts next month, thank God. My goodness that is a lot of swimming girl! I bow down to you....




> oooooh boasting is GOOD for you? And all this time I thought being modest was a virtue..... 
> 
> Well I aced my BMAT (bio-medical admissions test) which automatically shortlists me for entry into UCL for medicine - I scored in the top 5% for one of the sections!


Wow! Congratulations! That is really cool, you must be good  :Wink:

----------


## Shannanigan

> 


Heehee...side comment...that's the same kind of bow that I used (recurve bow)...sorry, that amuses me  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I've started writing a short story.
> It's a whopping 15 A4 pages already. 
> It's got a beginning, a middle and en end.
> All the characters are entirely ficitve, except some little mannerisms I copied from RL people.
> Maybe I'll finish it by tomorrow or the day after.
> = *great success*!
> 
> on the downside, I haven't done much else than write on the story *lazy Witch*


i hope i'm not too late to give my congrats!  :Biggrin:  Congratulations SleepyWitch! I'm sure it will be amazing.

----------


## davoarid

I just took my LSATs on Saturday, and I'm almost certain I've scored high enough to attend the law school of my choice.

(The only downside to this is that once in law school I will not be able to read as much literature as I like.)

----------


## SleepyWitch

> OK, I forgive you for not starting Antony and Cleopatra.  
> 
> Are you going to submit it to lit net competition? Are we still doing that in 2007? I hope so. I've got a new story running through my head that I was going to try to write over Christmas time off.


it's way above the word limit  :Smile:  unless we launch a long short story competition  :Smile:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I just took my LSATs on Saturday, and I'm almost certain I've scored high enough to attend the law school of my choice.
> 
> (The only downside to this is that once in law school I will not be able to read as much literature as I like.)


Congratulations! I'm sure youll be able to read a bit on the side, and maybe learning about law will enhance your reading experience? Knowledge about almost anything helps in appreciating a text.

----------


## SleepyWitch

i stayed at univ till ten with a friend last Thursday to finish off an A0 poster about our London field trip. 
when i came home i couldn't sleep till 2 a.m. and then I got up at 8, went to univ again to have to poster printed.
in the afternoon i went to a linguistics talk and it turned out i forgot whatever I knew about linguistics because my Education exams dragged on for half a year.
so i didn't know what the guy was talking about and felt miserable :Bawling:  
then I felt even more miserable and felt miserable about feeling miserable and then I kicked my own *ss and decided to do something about it and do some revision  :Smile:

----------


## Shadowsarin

Told I have a good chance of getting three A's this year in College. Though I doubt I will, I'm too laided back to get such good marks...

----------


## mir

i . . . uh . . . am almost finished with my book? got a good PSAT score? i don't know what to brag about . . .  :Tongue:  ooh, yes i do know - i'm a good boaster!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

I want to add my boasts to the grand and commendable ones already on this thread. Congratulations everyone!

I recieved A's in all of my classes this term. I got 100% on my math final, as well as 100%'s on a couple of the regular tests. (My dad said I was in the wrong major.  :FRlol:  ) I got 100% on my biology test. I got 100% on the portfolio for all work completed in my fiction writing class. And I did pretty well in speech class. It's so much fun getting perfect scores! Perhaps that's only because it doesn't happen all the time. It would surely become very dull--any drawnout period of perfection.  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

> Told I have a good chance of getting three A's this year in College. Though I doubt I will, I'm too laided back to get such good marks...


OMG you freak :Tongue:  ( says the girl with 6 a levels  :Rolleyes:  )

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, congrats on your great marks Shadow and Jean-Baptiste! It's cool when hard work pays off  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Told I have a good chance of getting three A's this year in College. Though I doubt I will, I'm too laided back to get such good marks...


In A-Levels? I wish you best of luck. How many subjects are you taking?

Hmm...what have I got to boast about? Perhaps nothing. Things are getting worse, being fourteen doesn't feel as good as I thought it would be.  :Sick:

----------


## mockingbird

I got A* on my English Lit and Lang papers for my mock GCSEs :] And for my French I got A* too.

Haha it feels good to boast about THOSE... don't anyone ask about my other subjects please!

----------


## alhara

hey sleepy what are your views on secend hand stores, you can find almost anything there, from white leather leisure suits to flower print skirts with sequins, and it is almost always cheaper than going to the mall. 

I survived another day with out being hit by a car walking around before sunrise in a black coat with the hood up walking in the street, when it is pitch black outside. (this is not an everyday thing it´s necessity if i can´t find my reflectors)

----------


## SleepyWitch

glad you weren't hit by any cars, alhara  :Smile: 
second hand stores? they're great, especially those that sell 70s vintage clothes or dusty old suits that look as if an 80 year old communist has died in them, seriously  :Tongue:  Except i've never been inside one (store, not suit, I mean) because I can't even afford to buy clothes second hand, I never buy any.
(hm, does that count as a boast?)

----------


## mir

yay!! really excited!!!

i just got straight As on my finals and on my semester grade!! i thought i was going to fail the science test . . .  :Tongue:

----------


## Madhuri

Good, Mir!! All are achievers here.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats mir  :Smile:

----------


## AimusSage

Hey, I discovered something!

Anyway, I once airlifted twenty Elephants from Carthage that were stuck on Corsica after taking a wrong turn in the Alps!

----------


## Madhuri

I wish I had something to boast about... :Frown:  Never did anything commendable.

----------


## Niamh

I know this is probably silly but.... i'm finally better andI can finally go back to work on monday after being out sick for five weeks! :Biggrin:  personally i think thats something to be happy about. fingers crossed i dont catch anything between now and 5am monday! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## SleepyWitch

i swam 2,000m last night. that isn't too much in itself but i already did 3,000m on Sunday. I'll try to go swimming twice a week now and do 5,000-6,000 metres a week.

my boss offered me to teach 4 tutorials instead of 2 next term  :Smile:  so I'm going to earn double as much as before  :Wink:

----------


## dramasnot6

> i swam 2,000m last night. that isn't too much in itself but i already did 3,000m on Sunday. I'll try to go swimming twice a week now and do 5,000-6,000 metres a week.
> 
> my boss offered me to teach 4 tutorials instead of 2 next term  so I'm going to earn double as much as before


Congratulations sleepy! Staying physically and mentally very fit i see  :Biggrin:  Whatcha going to use the extra money for?  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

gonna put it in my savings account and save up so i can travel again

----------


## Schokokeks

> my boss offered me to teach 4 tutorials instead of 2 next term  so I'm going to earn double as much as before


Oh, that's really cool, Sleepy, I would love to have you as my tutor !!! (The tutorial I have to take this semester is an awful waste of time, mainly because of the tutor  :Rolleyes: ).
I hope I'll be able to do this better once I'm advanced enough for the professors to let me do it  :Biggrin: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe, just stick in there and make sure you get good marks and I'm sure you'll be a tutor in no time  :Smile: 
(don't laze around as much as me!)

----------


## Schokokeks

> ...I'm sure you'll be a tutor in no time 
> (don't laze around as much as me!)


Looks like it worked for you all the same  :Tongue: .

----------


## Shannanigan

Er...umm...I've managed to keep my head above the water so far this semester? (Though the waves keep threatening to change that with each class I attend...)

I like this thread...it makes me smile  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Er...umm...I've managed to keep my head above the water so far this semester?


Yay ! Congratulations, Shan !!  :Biggrin: 
I think we students should start a "survived-the-semestre"-party ! I'm with you, in any case  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

OK here's my boast. I've been going to the gym three times per week for six weeks straight. Excercising for almost an hour each time. Doing cardio and some strength and stomach workouts. And since I was diagnosed with fatty liver, I've been eating smaller portions, minimizing alcohol and very few snacks. In six weeks I've lost 3 and a half pounds (1.6 kg). And I know it's even better than that. I've put on a bit of muscle, and muscle weighs like twice as much as fat. So not only have I lost weight, I've lost quite a bit of fat and replaced it with muscle. I can feel my pants are loose again! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RobinHood3000

:Thumbs Up:  Congratulations, Virgil! Nice work!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> OK here's my boast. I've been going to the gym three times per week for six weeks straight. Excercising for almost an hour each time. Doing cardio and some strength and stomach workouts. And since I was diagnosed with fatty liver, I've been eating smaller portions, minimizing alcohol and very few snacks. In six weeks I've lost 3 and a half pounds (1.6 kg). And I know it's even better than that. I've put on a bit of muscle, and muscle weighs like twice as much as fat. So not only have I lost weight, I've lost quite a bit of fat and replaced it with muscle. I can feel my pants are loose again!


congrats Virg, keep it up! do you still go swimming, as well? i think you said somewhere you go the swimming pool twice/three times a week?

what is a fatty liver?

----------


## Adudaewen

I lost 15 lbs, and I've done my yoga every single day for 2 weeks! Yay me! Also I am on my 17th day with no soda. 
I was able to change my tire with out any male supervision too. 

Banner week for moi!

----------


## Virgil

> I lost 15 lbs, and I've done my yoga every single day for 2 weeks! Yay me! Also I am on my 17th day with no soda. 
> I was able to change my tire with out any male supervision too. 
> 
> Banner week for moi!


Very good!! It's not easy to lose weight. Sugared drinks are bad for you. I read in a Nutrition newsletter than one should make it a rule not to absorb any calories from fluids. I guess that means water or diet drinks. (I do drink juice though.) We get enough from food.





> congrats Virg, keep it up! do you still go swimming, as well? i think you said somewhere you go the swimming pool twice/three times a week?


I think you're confusing me with someone else. I've never gone swimming regularly. Perhaps i meant i would like to? The gym I just joined does have a pool, but I have not gone to it yet. I do intend to though, perhaps start shortly by adding a fourth day of exercise. 




> what is a fatty liver?


I talk about it on the chocolate lovers thread, here: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ight=chocolate, starting on post #52 and going for a page or so.

----------


## Adudaewen

> Very good!! It's not easy to lose weight. Sugared drinks are bad for you. I read in a Nutrition newsletter than one should make it a rule not to absorb any calories from fluids. I guess that means water or diet drinks. (I do drink juice though.) We get enough from food.



It's true, they are really bad for you. I was drinking diet soda (haven't drank regular since I was a kid) but all the sodium was what was really hurting me.

----------


## Schokokeks

Wow ! Congratulations, Virgil !!!
I read that post of yours this morning and told my mother (who's also trying to lose weight) that I knew someone who'd lost 1,6 kg in six weeks through excercising (and NOT by trying to live on, say, cabbage only...). She said she'll now take you as a model  :Biggrin: .




> The gym I just joined does have a pool, but I have not gone to it yet. I do intend to though, perhaps start shortly by adding a fourth day of exercise.


All right, the Ironman Contest starts in October  :Wink: .

----------


## Pensive

You don't get more than 95&#37; marks in your every monthly test.  :Biggrin: 

And for those who have lost some weight (the weight they wanted to lose), congratulations! I, on the other hand, am looking forward to gain some more weight. I hope I succeed, but I just can't bring myself to eat energetic things. It's just the junk food which I mostly eat.  :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> Wow ! Congratulations, Virgil !!!
> I read that post of yours this morning and told my mother (who's also trying to lose weight) that I knew someone who'd lost 1,6 kg in six weeks through excercising (and NOT by trying to live on, say, cabbage only...). She said she'll now take you as a model .
> 
> 
> All right, the Ironman Contest starts in October .


Thanks. But I must admit that my body has always reacted well to exercise. I don't know why, but I tend to get in shape faster than most. But I'm not there yet. I've been bad for around two years now, food, wine and couch potato, and it will probably require a full year to be where i want. I must say, I love going to the gym. In the past I've always exercised on my own with running and light weights i have at home. But having to go to a real gym that is only about a kilometer from home is great. I look forward to it. As to Ironman, FORGETABOUTIT, as we say in Brooklyn. 

Good luck to your mom.

----------


## Dreadnought

Um, my NJROTC unit is the State Champion, and we're 4th in the nation as of last year?

I can do 176 pushups in two minutes?

 :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Um, my NJROTC unit is the State Champion, and we're 4th in the nation as of last year?
> 
> I can do 176 pushups in two minutes?


 :Eek2:  No way! 176. Wow. That is incredible.

----------


## Sancho

Awe shucks, that ain't nothin'

I can do 2 pushups in 179 minutes.

----------


## Madhuri

> OK here's my boast. I've been going to the gym three times per week for six weeks straight. Excercising for almost an hour each time. Doing cardio and some strength and stomach workouts. And since I was diagnosed with fatty liver, I've been eating smaller portions, minimizing alcohol and very few snacks. In six weeks I've lost 3 and a half pounds (1.6 kg). And I know it's even better than that. I've put on a bit of muscle, and muscle weighs like twice as much as fat. So not only have I lost weight, I've lost quite a bit of fat and replaced it with muscle. I can feel my pants are loose again!


Cool Virg !! you can show us your then and now picture  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> Awe shucks, that ain't nothin'
> 
> I can do 2 pushups in 179 minutes.


 :FRlol:  I can top that! I can do 2 ATTEMPTS at pushups in 179 minutes

----------


## dramasnot6

> I've always exercised on my own with running


are you a fellow runner Virgil? How cool! We must start a thread for us LitNettian runners  :Tongue:

----------


## Shalot

I got an A on my math test --- yay for me!

----------


## Virgil

> are you a fellow runner Virgil? How cool! We must start a thread for us LitNettian runners


I used to run. I've slowed down the last two years. Not that I was a huge runner. I would run in spring, summer, and early fall. I would get up to 3-4 times per week and around 2-4 miles (3-6 km) each time. Occaisionally mix in sprints (interval training). I've seen you mention that you run. How much do you do?

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Here's something to boast about-

I did gymnastics for 6 years and still can't do a cartwheel!! :Brow:  

Good thing reading requires little athletic ability...

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats Shalot! Maybe i can get you to tutor me in Calculus  :Tongue: 

Doing gymnastics for 6 years would have taken a lot of time and effort! Inspirational will power there Charm. :Biggrin: 




> I used to run. I've slowed down the last two years. Not that I was a huge runner. I would run in spring, summer, and early fall. I would get up to 3-4 times per week and around 2-4 miles (3-6 km) each time. Occaisionally mix in sprints (interval training). I've seen you mention that you run. How much do you do?


That sounds like a good amount Virgil! Interval training is tough, I have tried it a few times but discovered that it gives me cramps. 
Ive been running for about 1.5 years now. Over the holidays I usually run 4-5 times a week, 3-6 miles each time. My last summer holiday I averaged about 17-20 miles a week, but i was bad and let that be my only exercise. Nowadays with school I can usually pull off 2-3 mile runs around 3 times a week and do a bit of walking,yoga and swimming as well to get some diversity. I could never find any exercise that topped running though, theres nothing like that high you get by the second mile.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> That sounds like a good amount Virgil! Interval training is tough, I have tried it a few times but discovered that it gives me cramps. 
> Ive been running for about 1.5 years now. Over the holidays I usually run 4-5 times a week, 3-6 miles each time. My last summer holiday I averaged about 17-20 miles a week, but i was bad and let that be my only exercise. Nowadays with school I can usually pull off 2-3 mile runs around 3 times a week and do a bit of walking,yoga and swimming as well to get some diversity. I could never find any exercise that topped running though, theres nothing like that high you get by the second mile.


That's pretty good Drama. I've recently come across advice that if you're interested in over all fitness, one should keep in mind a 3-2-1 rule. Divide your work out into 3 times cardio, 2 times strength exercises, and 1 times stomach (abdominal) exercises. So if you have an hour, it would divide into 30 minutes cardio, 20 minutes strength, and 10 minutes stomach. Once you keep the rule in mind, then you can vary it for what emphasis your currently want. Currently I'm trying to lose weight while keeping muscle tone, so I've shifted the emphasis by doing a 4-1-1. But once I lose the weight I may go back to 3-2-1 or perhaps go for 2-2-1.

When I did not belong to a gym, I used to do calisthentics like push ups (which are one of the best exercises one can ever do) or such for strength. You can probably find a book in the library on them, especially one geared for women. Then I also bought some light weights, just a few. You don't need to have huge set of weights to get in shape, but if you do the exercises strictly and slowly then just a few pounds are enough.

Also it is important that you strengthen the stomach. That's why it's included in that rule for every routine. The stomach is our softest part and it is where our center of gravity resides, so no matter what motion you do, you are ususally pivoting around your mid section. A firm gut stabilizes your body and takes pressure off your back. Many people with back problems probably got that way from having a weak stomach.

----------


## dramasnot6

> That's pretty good Drama. I've recently come across advice that if you're interested in over all fitness, one should keep in mind a 3-2-1 rule. Divide your work out into 3 times cardio, 2 times strength exercises, and 1 times stomach (abdominal) exercises. So if you have an hour, it would divide into 30 minutes cardio, 20 minutes strength, and 10 minutes stomach. Once you keep the rule in mind, then you can vary it for what emphasis your currently want. Currently I'm trying to lose weight while keeping muscle tone, so I've shifted the emphasis by doing a 4-1-1. But once I lose the weight I may go back to 3-2-1 or perhaps go for 2-2-1.
> 
> When I did not belong to a gym, I used to do calisthentics like push ups (which are one of the best exercises one can ever do) or such for strength. You can probably find a book in the library on them, especially one geared for women. Then I also bought some light weights, just a few. You don't need to have huge set of weights to get in shape, but if you do the exercises strictly and slowly then just a few pounds are enough.
> 
> Also it is important that you strengthen the stomach. That's why it's included in that rule for every routine. The stomach is our softest part and it is where our center of gravity resides, so no matter what motion you do, you are ususally pivoting around your mid section. A firm gut stabilizes your body and takes pressure off your back. Many people with back problems probably got that way from having a weak stomach.


Thanks for the great fitness advice Virgil. I have read about the 3-2-1 routine before but have never fully understood the flexibility of it until now. I agree with you that a diversity in exercise is very important, as the three main components of fitness(strength, flexibility, and cardio) have a very strong relationship. In the last 6 months i have been doing 1-2 hours of yoga or light pilates a week, including abdominal exercises. I have never taken a liking to push-ups, even when I used to do tons of swimming and had good upper body strength. I think its important that you always do exercise you enjoy so fitness becomes truly for yourself and your well being, not just a short term attempt at losing enough weight to fit into a dress or trying to meet people at the gym  :Tongue: (i have met people at yoga classes who take it just to do either of these things)

I think calisthenics have gotten a bad name of being the things that gym teachers screamed at you to do in middle school right before taking the humiliating showers. I am very interested in more modern exercise routines that incorporate mostly calisthenics like pilates, those are very fun in a group and easy to do anywhere you go. All you need is a pilates exercise tape and a few feet of flat floor around you.

----------


## Virgil

So, not only is our dear drama a precocious intellectual, but an athlete as well.  :Thumbs Up:   :Smile:  Are you really fourteen?  :Biggrin:  What a wonderful young lady you are. Can I adopt you? You're the daughter I've always wanted. You're parents must be very proud of you.

I tried yoga on my own a few years ago, as a stretching routine before I went out for a run. I enjoyed it until I stopped, and then all of a sudden my muscles must have contracted and I had back pain for three months.  :FRlol:  

Yes I agree, one must enjoy exercises or they won't pursue it. The gym I belong to has a pool, and I'm going to start swimming again soon. Although I'm a poor swimmer, I do enjoy it.

----------


## dramasnot6

> So, not only is our dear drama a precocious intellectual, but an athlete as well.   Are you really fourteen?  What a wonderful young lady you are. Can I adopt you? You're the daughter I've always wanted. You're parents must be very proud of you.


 :Blush:  You're too kind Virgil. I must inform you, that as much as I would adore to live in NYC, I would rather not subject a kind gentleman as yourself to my rather exasperating dark side. :Wink:  




> I tried yoga on my own a few years ago, as a stretching routine before I went out for a run. I enjoyed it until I stopped, and then all of a sudden my muscles must have contracted and I had back pain for three months.  
> 
> Yes I agree, one must enjoy exercises or they won't pursue it. The gym I belong to has a pool, and I'm going to start swimming again soon. Although I'm a poor swimmer, I do enjoy it.


That's really wonderful you choose to go back into swimming. It's the type of exercise that if you enjoy it, you can also have some fun getting back into it in a gradual way.

----------


## Schokokeks

Yepp yepp, our Drama is extraordinary, who hasn't noticed yet ?  :Wink: 

I don't think that I've boasted before, so here I go  :Biggrin:  :
After having survived a couple of interviews and group discussions and a presentation, I was awarded the national scholarship I was applying for  :Banana:   :Biggrin: .

----------


## Virgil

> Yepp yepp, our Drama is extraordinary, who hasn't noticed yet ? 
> 
> I don't think that I've boasted before, so here I go  :
> After having survived a couple of interviews and group discussions and a presentation, I was awarded the national scholarship I was applying for  .


Fabulous!! Congratulations!!

How are you finding Volpone?

----------


## Rachy

I got offers from all six Universities that I applied to  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

:Thumbs Up:  Great, Rachy. See not everything in life is bad. You just need to move on.  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Fabulous!! Congratulations!!
> 
> How are you finding Volpone?


Thanks, Virgil  :Smile: .

I liked _Volpone_ very much  :Nod: . There were so many intrigues and secret motives you really had to pay attention to who was fooling whom. What I found the most interesting point to the play is that I think Jonson might have raised the audience's sympathies rather for the avaricious and immoral Volpone than for his more decent antagonists, just because the former is so much wittier  :Tongue: .





> I got offers from all six Universities that I applied to


Congratulations, Rachy !!!  :Smile:  Now you can consider your choice carefully. Where have you applied to and what will you be studying ?

----------


## dramasnot6

> Yepp yepp, our Drama is extraordinary, who hasn't noticed yet ?


 :Blush:  Our cookie is just too kind and sweet  :Smile: 




> I don't think that I've boasted before, so here I go  :
> After having survived a couple of interviews and group discussions and a presentation, I was awarded the national scholarship I was applying for


Congratulations! No suprise here, you're the smartest cookie around!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I got offers from all six Universities that I applied to


Congrats! Youre gonna leave a whole 5 universities sad to not have you  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Congratulations! No suprise here, you're the smartest cookie around!


Thank you, dear Drama  :Blush: . I'm already vain enough, though  :Tongue: .

----------


## dramasnot6

> Thank you, dear Drama . I'm already vain enough, though .


Youve been eating too many cookies laced with modesty  :Tongue:

----------


## Taliesin

We played Shelock Holmbert in LARP and almost solved the case - that is - we said: it is either A or B, but since it seems that A has a slight motive, A is more probable. Actually it was B who was a gambling addict and killed so that it wouldn't come out that she had taken money from the restaurant budget where she was working, but since everyone who knew the fact were silent about it, and didn't say anything about it, we guess that it was best we could achieve.
Everything else was correct besides that tiny detail.

----------


## Pensive

I held back my tears, when I was feeling I wouldn't be able to live without having a fit of tears. And I survived. I survived better than I would have if I would have let my tears out. 

Ummm.....I think it was something to boast about.....

----------


## Schokokeks

> Youve been eating too many cookies laced with modesty


Oh no, I thought it was sugar icing !  :Crash:   :Biggrin: 




> I held back my tears, when I was feeling I wouldn't be able to live without having a fit of tears.


I knew you were a very brave girl, Pensy  :Nod: . I hope you're feeling better now.
If you feel like it, come over here and we'll have some cookies freshly made by moi (to quote lovely Drama  :Smile: ).

----------


## Virgil

> OK here's my boast. I've been going to the gym three times per week for six weeks straight. Excercising for almost an hour each time. Doing cardio and some strength and stomach workouts. And since I was diagnosed with fatty liver, I've been eating smaller portions, minimizing alcohol and very few snacks. In six weeks I've lost 3 and a half pounds (1.6 kg). And I know it's even better than that. I've put on a bit of muscle, and muscle weighs like twice as much as fat. So not only have I lost weight, I've lost quite a bit of fat and replaced it with muscle. I can feel my pants are loose again!


 :Frown:  I have to unboast.  :Frown:  I've put back half of what I lost. I'm still exercising but I've been eating larger portions again. Still my waist has not grown so it may just be muscle and natural water fluctuation. Still, I'm failing... :Bawling:   :Bawling:

----------


## optimisticnad

Shocks you have to boast something too! 

I have not grown an inch in the past decade. 

Lol. 

Ummm....I got 80&#37; in this very very difficult essay-lots of my peers failed and no one I've spoken got more than 65%. So yayyy!

----------


## optimisticnad

I saved the world!

Well, I saved some little insect thing, no idea what it was, was on my clothes, normally i just kill them (sorry!) but today I controlled myself and walked to the garden and set them free! So I saved the...insect world!

----------


## hockeychick8792

I am in a high school honors biology class. Our current project is enviromental activism (plant a garden, clean up, etc) I SPENT 2 HOURS TODAY PICKING UP GARBAGE IN THE WOODS BEHOND MY HOUSE!!!

----------


## optimisticnad

hockeychick, Your much more brave than I am! And using your time more wisely...i still have not got round to vaccuming. Hey, when I've done that it could be something to boast here! ;-)

----------


## hockeychick8792

Vaccuming the cruelest of all chores next to cleaning your bedroom and dusting. That will defidently be something to boast about here!!!

----------


## grace86

I've been accepted to the university I applied to!!!!!

 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Schokokeks

> I have to unboast.  I've put back half of what I lost. I'm still exercising but I've been eating larger portions again. Still my waist has not grown so it may just be muscle and natural water fluctuation. Still, I'm failing...


Oh, I'm sorry about that, Virgil. But isn't it natural that when excercising at first you lose some weight, but will gain a bit (not all of the lost amount, of course !) after a time ? Some kind of levelling off ?
I hope this has not done a lot of psychological damage... Keep it up  :Smile: .

----------


## Virgil

> Oh, I'm sorry about that, Virgil. But isn't it natural that when excercising at first you lose some weight, but will gain a bit (not all of the lost amount, of course !) after a time ? Some kind of levelling off ?
> I hope this has not done a lot of psychological damage... Keep it up .


 :FRlol:  No, no psychological damage.  :FRlol:  That is funny. Thank you for you encouragement.

----------


## SleepyWitch

maybe you put on muscles???? muscles are heavier than fat. also, when you exercise and grow muscles, you need more food because muscles use up more food. 
heehee, i wouldn't count on it, though. 
have you seen one of those doctors who can analyse how much fat, water and muscles your body's made up of? (what are they called????)

eat smaller portions!  :Smile:  :Tongue:  
hehe, no offense, I had a tantrum myself this week because i still haven't lost all the weight i put on in England (2,5 years ago!!!!!!)

----------


## dramasnot6

> I've been accepted to the university I applied to!!!!!


Congratulations!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> I've been accepted to the university I applied to!!!!!


Ooooh, that is veeeery nice, Grace  :Nod:  !
Have a seat on the sofa, and tell us which uni and which degree, if you had to go there for interview, if it's far away from where you live now etc. *handing the cookies to Grace*  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Virgil

> maybe you put on muscles???? muscles are heavier than fat. also, when you exercise and grow muscles, you need more food because muscles use up more food. 
> heehee, i wouldn't count on it, though. 
> have you seen one of those doctors who can analyse how much fat, water and muscles your body's made up of? (what are they called????)
> 
> eat smaller portions!  
> hehe, no offense, I had a tantrum myself this week because i still haven't lost all the weight i put on in England (2,5 years ago!!!!!!)


Yes, I think I'm building a quite a bit of muscle. That's why overall I've been encouraged. I actually lost some weight while building muscle.

----------


## Themis

Something I need to boast about - I finally found out what a certain technical term meant! (And that is something to be happy about after the two days I spent agonising over it.)  :Wink:

----------


## optimisticnad

> Vaccuming the cruelest of all chores next to cleaning your bedroom and dusting. That will defidently be something to boast about here!!!


I finally got it done!!!!!!!!! My room is so spotless you can....do surgery here! But id rather u did it elsewhere  :FRlol:

----------


## Pensive

> Something I need to boast about - I finally found out what a certain technical term meant! (And that is something to be happy about after the two days I spent agonising over it.)





> I've been accepted to the university I applied to!!!!!


*edit*

Congratulations!  :Banana: 

Thank you, Schokokeks, for the cookies. They taste lovely!  :Biggrin:  And what's new to boast about? Hey, I completed one whole plate of cookies made by Schokokeks all by myself!  :Tongue:

----------


## andave_ya

I cut my hair shorter than I ever have before, to my jaw! And that's boast-worthy because I rarely do anything unpredictable. Meaning my hair has, until recently, only gone to shoulder length.

----------


## Madhuri

You guys are simply great !  :Nod: 

I envy you all. I havent made a boast post so far. I live in a messy room, I have no intention of cleaning it, and I have never ever done anything big, grand or great. 

I should find something to boast about.

----------


## Schokokeks

> Thank you, Schokokeks, for the cookies. They taste lovely!  And what's new to boast about? Hey, I completed one whole plate of cookies made by Schokokeks all by myself!


Plus, you're still alive  :Biggrin: .




> I should find something to boast about.


Maybe that you're the one Prince Schoko would carry off *first* of all Indian princesses ?  :Wink:

----------


## AimusSage

Today I single handedly defeated the Giant Venusian Spider King in glorious combat!!!!! I found it hiding in my closet and smashed it with my newspaper. The evil king was cunning though, and while it managed to evade my first strike, it was not ready for the second deadly smash that ultimately splattered him on the side of the closet!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Maybe that you're the one Prince Schoko would carry off *first* of all Indian princesses ?


Hmmm....Maybe?  :Brow:  

First of all I am no princess, I am a humble peasant girl who wouldnt mind being swept off her feet by her Prince Schoko  :Blush: 

Err....But, do you really have to carry me? Cant we walk, or take a taxi or something? I am very heavy, you see  :Tongue:  And from what I see in your picture, you seem to be a delicate prince  :Tongue:   :Tongue:  Its Okay by me if you can, really  :Biggrin: 

Btw, you dont plan to make a second or third sweep off?  :Tongue: 

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Today I single handedly defeated the Giant Venusian Spider King in glorious combat!!!!! I found it hiding in my closet and smashed it with my newspaper. The evil king was cunning though, and while it managed to evade my first strike, it was not ready for the second deadly smash that ultimately splattered him on the side of the closet!


 :FRlol:  
Have you ever considered working in a kindergarden ? They'd love you  :Biggrin: .

----------


## AimusSage

> Have you ever considered working in a kindergarden ? They'd love you .


on the contrary, they would fear me  :Nod: 

Have I ever told you about the time I walked by a kindergarten school and the children all started screaming?

----------


## Schokokeks

> First of all I am no princess, I am a humble peasant girl


All right, you can tell this to all the other princes, but I'm not buying it !  :Biggrin: 




> Err....But, do you really have to carry me? Cant we walk, or take a taxi or something? I am very heavy, you see


Pah, what kind of prince were I if I wouldn't even carry you off properly ? My armor might be a bit in the way, but ere I fly over, I'll practise some more  :Wink: .




> Btw, you dont plan to make a second or third sweep off?


Hmmm...here I would need consuling...Are men really like that ?  :Tongue:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Have I ever told you about the time I walked by a kindergarten school and the children all started screaming?


Err...a hair-do problem, maybe ?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

> Err...a hair-do problem, maybe ?


Maybe, but all I know is they all cowered in fear behind their teacher, who was just telling them about the benefits of brocolli. That evil woman, planting the seeds of evil in those young minds. Now that I think about it, I think the brocolli had already corrupted them, and that is why they all screamed. Those poor children...

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Aw! That damn broccoli! That woman should be reading to her pupils, not scaring them with talk of vegetables!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

Especially if it's the wrong ones (read: non-turnip)  :Biggrin: .

----------


## AimusSage

finally, people who understand the evil that is brocolli! 

Turnips on the other hand, as the little Cookie was kind enough to mention, are the best and most valuable vegetable in the universe. Not only that, but they are the ones that will someday safe us from the oppression that is brocolli.  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> Especially if it's the wrong ones (read: non-turnip) .


Well, of course! That goes without saying :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Pah, what kind of prince were I if I wouldn't even carry you off properly ? My armor might be a bit in the way, but ere I fly over, I'll practise some more .


Thanks for your assurance my sweet Prince. I feel safe now  :Biggrin: 




> Hmmm...here I would need consuling...Are men really like that ?


Yes, they are like that  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

> Yes, they are like that


really really?

----------


## Madhuri

> really really?


Many a times  :Nod:  So, it cant be generalised, and I have to say good men do exist :Smile:

----------


## Taliesin

Yay!
Seventh in the national mathematics olympiade. Plus, we made it into the next round where we shlal see whether we shall go to Vietnam for the international contest or not.

----------


## Madhuri

Thats a splendid news, Tal. Congratulations !!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Yay!
> Seventh in the national mathematics olympiade. Plus, we made it into the next round where we shlal see whether we shall go to Vietnam for the international contest or not.


Fantastic Tal. Best of luck. I was on my high school math team many ages ago, but I was not that good.

----------


## Schokokeks

> I was on my high school math team many ages ago, but I was not that good.


Of course you weren't, given that you were on your school's team !  :Wink: 

Congratulations, Tal !!!
What's your favourite branch of mathematics ?

----------


## Isagel

> Yay!
> Seventh in the national mathematics olympiade. Plus, we made it into the next round where we shlal see whether we shall go to Vietnam for the international contest or not.


Good luck! RPG and math can save you from the dangers and temptation of sports!

----------


## Pensive

> Yay!
> Seventh in the national mathematics olympiade. Plus, we made it into the next round where we shlal see whether we shall go to Vietnam for the international contest or not.


Hey, congratulations!  :Banana:  This is really something to boast about. Here, I am struggling with these trigonometric ratios which is considered as some of the basic things of math.  :Tongue:  Anyway, good luck with the next round!

Ummm....what have I got to boast about? Oh, I finished the farewell poem I was writing!

----------


## Schokokeks

> Ummm....what have I got to boast about? Oh, I finished the farewell poem I was writing!


Great, Pensy !  :Nod: 
Where is it ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hey congrats Tal!

----------


## Pensive

> Great, Pensy ! 
> Where is it ?


Lying inside my math book, perhaps feeling sad for those it is going to bid a farwell. Or perhaps eager to express itself in front of them, and to wish them a good luck with their up-coming life. Or perhaps indifferent, thinking that it is just another farewell poem, a poem which has to bid a bitter-sweet goodbye....

*edit*

I am supposed to be happy. Entering college for people must be a good part of life.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Lying inside my math book, perhaps feeling sad for those it is going to bid a farwell. Or perhaps eager to express itself in front of them, and to wish them a good luck with their up-coming life. Or perhaps indifferent, thinking that it is just another farewell poem, a poem which has to bid a bitter-sweet goodbye....


Well, I meant, where is it here on the Forum ?  :Wink: 




> Entering college for people must be a good part of life.


Yes, it is  :Nod: .

----------


## Pensive

> Well, I meant, where is it here on the Forum ? 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is .


In an Invisible mode. Just kidding.  :Tongue:  Actually, it's a bit personal (written for a group of people and has things in it they would like to be kept in the cupboard), otherwise I would have loved to share it, no matter how bad my poetry is!  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Yay!
> Seventh in the national mathematics olympiade. Plus, we made it into the next round where we shlal see whether we shall go to Vietnam for the international contest or not.


Great news, Tal!  :Smile:  Congratulations and best of luck for the rest of the competition!

It is always nice to see our little ones doing so well!

*sheds couple of 'motherly' tears*

----------


## Schokokeks

> Actually, it's a bit personal ... otherwise I would have loved to share it, no matter how bad my poetry is!


You know, I asked because I like your poetry  :Nod: . But if this is personal, I'll just wait for the next  :Biggrin: .

----------


## AimusSage

> You know, I asked because I like your poetry . But if this is personal, I'll just wait for the next .


And when will we start seeing your works?  :Wink: 

On an unrelated note, but very much _on topic_: Today I made a report in under an hour, that's the fastest yet. I was under some pressure, but I still felt proud that I was able to do it so fast. Preliminary feedback suggest it is quite good too.  :Biggrin: 

Okay, so I was able to use my other reports as reference, it's still not an easy task. Typing as fast as I could. It was only a small report, 3,5 pages, and more of a summary of the previous reports. Now that I think about it, it isn't anything to boast about at all, I should have done it in less than 30 minutes.  :Flare: 

On to the real boast of the day.
I woke up on time, even though I forgot to set the alarm! What a difference with yesterday when I managed to sleep through three classes before waking up and deciding it was no use to go and attend the last lecture of the day, since I'd only get in for the tail end of it. Fortunately, I didn't miss that much, as apparently, one lecturer overslept too.

----------


## Schokokeks

> And when will we start seeing your works?


I don't write, I read  :Biggrin: .




> I woke up on time, even though I forgot to set the alarm! What a difference with yesterday when I managed to sleep through three classes before waking up and deciding it was no use to go and attend the last lecture of the day, since I'd only get in for the tail end of it. Fortunately, I didn't miss that much, as apparently, one lecturer overslept too.


Studious and hard-working folks, those Dutchmen  :Tongue: .

Oh, and congratulations for your fast-typing record !  :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

> I don't write, I read .


What a shame, you should try it!  :Nod: 




> Studious and hard-working folks, those Dutchmen .
> 
> Oh, and congratulations for your fast-typing record !


Indeed we are hard working.  :Smile: 

And thank you, it means a lot to me.  :FRlol:

----------


## Schokokeks

> What a shame, you should try it!


Thank you for your confidence in my skills, but I fear you might be deluded  :Smile: . I'm terribly impatient with myself, and if something doesn't come right after the first (second, at least) try, I'm put off it  :Frown: . If, one day, I'll surmount my fear of "not-knowing-where-and-how-to-start", I will send my first written piece to you first  :Nod:

----------


## Nightshade

My boast --- I went to the shop with money and I resisted Pringles!!
Yay for me!


---silly I know but thereyou go my greatest weakness has always been pringles I can smell them 2 rooms away.

----------


## AimusSage

> Thank you for your confidence in my skills, but I fear you might be deluded . I'm terribly impatient with myself, and if something doesn't come right after the first (second, at least) try, I'm put off it . If, one day, I'll surmount my fear of "not-knowing-where-and-how-to-start", I will send my first written piece to you first


Okay, sent me something by the end of the week  :Smile:  




> My boast --- I went to the shop with money and I resisted Pringles!!
> Yay for me!
> 
> 
> ---silly I know but thereyou go my greatest weakness has always been pringles I can smell them 2 rooms away.


How I love pringles, Paprika are the best, so delectable.

Ahem, as for boasting, last week, I became a mod on this great and wonderful forum, and today I pushed this red button and the entire forum disappeared. :Confused:

Did you know I can predict the future?  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> Okay, sent me something by the end of the week  
> 
> 
> How I love pringles, Paprika are the best, so delectable.
> 
> Ahem, as for boasting, last week, I became a mod on this great and wonderful forum, and today I pushed this red button and the entire forum disappeared. :Confused:
> 
> Did you know I can predict the future?


weird... as i came in here and read your boast... litnet _actually_ disappeared on me! I had to refresh and sign back in!(actually not a joke!) do turnip kings have weird magical powers that make what they say actually happen!

----------


## Bakiryu

I cooked something and nobody died! or chocked! *Althought a few people turned purpled for a few seconds*

----------


## Nightshade

Yay Bakiryu, ! Dont you just love cooking , I know I do!

Paprika aimus, please... thats just paprika  :Sick:  if you want paricka roast some potatoes and add the spice...no sourcream and onio is the best :Nod:

----------


## AimusSage

> do turnip kings have weird magical powers that make what they say actually happen!


Maybe...  :Tongue: 




> Yay Bakiryu, ! Dont you just love cooking , I know I do!
> 
> Paprika aimus, please... thats just paprika  if you want paricka roast some potatoes and add the spice...no sourcream and onio is the best


Very good too, but the pringles paprika are just the best,the lays paprika for example pales in comparison.

and roasting my own potatoes is way too much work when I'm watching a film.

----------


## Niamh

Can you still get the Paprika Pringles? they are my favourite but i havent seen them in years!

----------


## Nightshade

echh well to each his own I guess but parika is so ordinary mind you I tell you what is fantatsic but Ive never seen them anywher but egypt chili and lemon crisps. If you ever vist egypt make sure you try "chipsy shut-ah wee lay-moon"

----------


## Bakiryu

> Yay Bakiryu, ! Dont you just love cooking , I know I do! :


Oh, I love cooking, (since i don't have to eat what i cook  :FRlol:  )

(Main ingredients: tabasco sauce, more tabasco sauce, red pepper, black pepper, and cayene peper!  :Flare:   :Bawling:  )

 :FRlol:

----------


## Nightshade

ah right your like my sis then, she eats jalapeno peppers like fruit  :Goof:

----------


## Bakiryu

<3 jalape&#241;o. (People cry when they eat my food!)

----------


## Niamh

note to self... dont eat anything cooked by Bakiryu

----------


## Nightshade

people arent stupid enough to try hers....  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:  

But Ive seen people break down in 'macho' competions with her while she is just cooly enjoying her jalape&#241;os and these boys and occasionaly men have had to run off to thebathromm or burst into tears with the pain.

 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  But I just love baking and cooking generally I have a mother hen gene which includes the feed'em mentality.

Did I mention I made a pan of stuffed vine leaves last week that came out perfection, my first ever attempt I was SO proud,  :Nod:  when I get back to manchester Ill get my flat mate to send me the piccy to share, course I didnt tip them quite right but still it was very yummy  :Nod:

----------


## Bakiryu

Macho spice-eating competions are fun (says the winner). There's something fun in watching grown men cry *laughts*. I'm trying to make my food less spicy thought. (Never cook spicy chocolate cake again! never!)

----------


## Scheherazade

Had 4 Ferrero Roches in the past 7 minutes!  :Biggrin: 

(OK, admittedly, I am feeling a _wee_ bit nauseous...)

----------


## RobinHood3000

...wow. That's nuts. A lot of nuts.  :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Had 4 Ferrero Roches in the past 7 minutes! 
> 
> (OK, admittedly, I am feeling a _wee_ bit nauseous...)


so where's the boast? are you trying to say you ate them exceptionally slowly? :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
Sleepy would manage 100g of chocolate in the same time  :Smile: 

my new boast: i actually read a whole book (_Dibs - In Search of Self_ by Virginia Axline yesterday _and_ managed to squeeze in some research for my graduation thesis. took 4 pages of notes

----------


## hyperinsomnia

I got my report card today ^_^
twenty-one grades from 1(highest)-5(lowest)
All ones  :Biggrin:  Yayy

----------


## dramasnot6

Congrats hyper!  :Smile:  Thats fantastic. It is always wonderful to have hard work pay off.

Congratulations on the chocolate record Scher  :Tongue:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Schokokeks

> Had 4 Ferrero Roches in the past 7 minutes!


Great ! Wanna try that with 4 of my super-hyper-huge cookies ?  :Tongue: 




> my new boast: i actually read a whole book (Dibs - In Search of Self by Virginia Axline yesterday and managed to squeeze in some research for my graduation thesis. took 4 pages of notes


Congratulations, Sleepy, self-discipline is key !  :Wink: 
What's your thesis's topic ?

----------


## Scheherazade

> so where's the boast? are you trying to say you ate them exceptionally slowly?  
> Sleepy would manage 100g of chocolate in the same time


Oh, did I forget to mention that I had tucked 4 FR into four different corners of my mouth simultaneously??? 

 :Biggrin: 


> my new boast: i actually read a whole book (_Dibs - In Search of Self_ by Virginia Axline yesterday _and_ managed to squeeze in some research for my graduation thesis. took 4 pages of notes


I read that one for my Counselling course couple of years ago. Interesting story. Did you read it for your school work?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Oh, did I forget to mention that I had tucked 4 FR into four different corners of my mouth simultaneously??? 
> 
> I read that one for my Counselling course couple of years ago. Interesting story. Did you read it for your school work?


nope i read it just for fun. my mum gave it to me to read in german when i was a kid and I remembered i liked it a lot, so i took it out in English from the library.

it was really interesting, except that it drove me nuts the way she echoed whatever the boy said. but apparently that's how play therapy works...

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Great ! Wanna try that with 4 of my super-hyper-huge cookies ? 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Sleepy, self-discipline is key ! 
> What's your thesis's topic ?


erhem, well... it's to do with _probabemes_ (something my prof has made up and isn't quite sure a) what it is and b) if they exist) and "Funktionsverbgefüge" (~support verb constructions), e.g. to raise an objection (vs to object) or in German "zum Einsturz bringen"
trouble is there are loads of different constructions that are all called "Funktionsverbgefüge", so i need to sort out which of them are relevant for my paper first of all

----------


## Schokokeks

> erhem, well... it's to do with _probabemes_ (something my prof has made up and isn't quite sure a) what it is and b) if they exist) and "Funktionsverbgefüge" (~support verb constructions)


Errr... great !  :Biggrin: 
I'll be off to make you some huuuuuge support cookies  :Biggrin: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Errr... great ! 
> I'll be off to make you some huuuuuge support cookies .


thanks  :Smile: 
yep. "great" was what i thought when my prof asked me "Do you know 'Funktionsverbgefüge"?

i hate German terminology.. Funktionsverbgefüge sounds like a bunch of auxiliaries to me, like "should have" or "must have been" ... my friend who's a tutor too thought the same!

----------


## Madhuri

:Blush: 

This isn't really a boast, but I don't know where else to post.

I bought this scooty today, only the colour is blue. I am really feeling like this  :Blush:  while posting  :Tongue: 



A shade lighter than the blue shown in this.



A lot of my commuting problems will be solved now. I will need to practice riding it a little bit, then i'll be fine. I will take litnet members for a ride also, you just need to have your insurance  :Tongue:   :Tongue: 

 :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:   :Blush:

----------


## SleepyWitch

hehe, nice scooter Maddie  :Smile:  congrats on buying it.


i went to univ by bike today (from my new flat which is much farther away then my old one)... it's about 15 km one way..
going there was great but coming back I had to battle against a strongish headwind. i felt like a zombie when i came home...

----------


## megan_m

I got 1st place in a lip sync contest on Friday.
After I practiced for an hour, and beat people that had been rehearsing for weeks.
It was pretty neat.

----------


## dramasnot6

Congratulations on the scooter Maddie!  :Biggrin:  Looks like it's gonna be a lot of fun.

Congrats on your win megan.

----------


## Pensive

> This isn't really a boast, but I don't know where else to post.
> 
> I bought this scooty today, only the colour is blue. I am really feeling like this  while posting 
> 
> 
> 
> A shade lighter than the blue shown in this.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very fine Scootie!  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I got 1st place in a lip sync contest on Friday.
> After I practiced for an hour, and beat people that had been rehearsing for weeks.
> It was pretty neat.


congrats  :Smile: 
er, what is a lip sync contest?

----------


## Taliesin

Did our final essay on Saturday. It took three hours so we were a bit worried if we hadn't forgotten anything (the time for writing is 6 hours) but everything seemed okay. Well, we shall see in about two months.

Oh, and the topic was something like: Everything has a price, but a little has value.

----------


## Madhuri

> hehe, nice scooter Maddie  congrats on buying it.





> Congratulations on the scooter Maddie!  Looks like it's gonna be a lot of fun.





> This is a very fine Scootie!



Thank you girls  :Blush:  Need a ride to your school or university? Just let me know  :Tongue: 

Congrats Megan and Tal.

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

Right now, I'm in 6th period bussiness class. I've survived half a school day, only one period left! I still haven't stagered under the weight of my backpack. It's full of stuff, none of which I need for school and MOSTLY BOOKS!

----------


## RobinHood3000

> congrats 
> er, what is a lip sync contest?


I imagine it's a contest where people compete to see who can best lip synch to a song, as opposed to who can best sing it.

----------


## Virgil

She probably doesn't know what lip synch is. Lip synch is when you mouth the words to a song as if you're singing it. A contest then would be who best could make it look as if you're actually singing when you're just mouthing.

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks Robin and Virgil  :Smile: 
crazy Americans  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Did our final essay on Saturday. It took three hours so we were a bit worried if we hadn't forgotten anything (the time for writing is 6 hours) but everything seemed okay. Well, we shall see in about two months.
> 
> Oh, and the topic was something like: Everything has a price, but a little has value.


Oh my goodness, six hours are quite a lot! But then, it all depends on the word limit. What was the word limit for your essay?

----------


## The Bookinator

I just told a guy that I liked him today and now I'm wincing and waiting to see what the damage is tomorrow. (This is middle school, there is no neutral. Only extreme damage or complete victory- think war.) I'm just happy I had the guts and nerve to do so... Hope the essay went well Taliesin! It sounds like things went by smoothly.

----------


## kathycf

> A lot of my commuting problems will be solved now. I will need to practice riding it a little bit, then i'll be fine. I will take litnet members for a ride also, you just need to have your insurance


Oooh! I want a ride, Maddie! 
Congrats to all, especially Bookinator. That sort of thing takes guts, good for you. 



> crazy Americans


Silly Germans.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Madhuri

> Oooh! I want a ride, Maddie!


Sure !! I have an extra helmet too, just in case someone asked for a ride  :Biggrin:  

Where do you wish to go?  :Biggrin: 

Btw, you do know I am still practicing  :Biggrin: ?

This sales person at the showroom said he'll teach me how to ride, so he took me to a safe road, not much traffic, and gave me the charge saying "Okay, so I have explained everything now you can start." I was obviously excited and a bit nervous too about the controls, but, I said "Okay."

I had to press the break and push the start button, I did it several times and IT DID NOT START  :Eek2:  !! Keeping my control (although at the back of my mind I was thinking "@#$ You gave me a faulty vehicle"  :Mad: ) I asked him -- "_Bhaiya_ (meaning brother) this is not starting, what could be wrong?" He very coolly said "You need to use the keys in the ignition"  :FRlol:  and I was like "Oh, Okay"  :Blush:   :Tongue:

----------


## kathycf

> Sure !! I have an extra helmet too, just in case someone asked for a ride  
> 
> Where do you wish to go? 
> 
> Btw, you do know I am still practicing ?
> 
> He very coolly said "You need to use the keys in the ignition"  and I was like "Oh, Okay"


 :FRlol:  Aw, don't feel bad, Maddie. I do stuff like that too. You will get used to that scooter in no time. I would love to see all the beautiful nature spots, and maybe some museums. Er, can't forget about a cafe, so we can sit and have soft drinks or tea and some snacks. Snacks are good.  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I just told a guy that I liked him today and now I'm wincing and waiting to see what the damage is tomorrow. (This is middle school, there is no neutral. Only extreme damage or complete victory- think war.) I'm just happy I had the guts and nerve to do so... Hope the essay went well Taliesin! It sounds like things went by smoothly.


Congratulations bookinator! That takes a lot of guts(i know too well the war-like,black and white nature of middle and highschool life). I hope everything goes well with you too! How could they refuse an intelligent,charming person as yourself?  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

this isn't really a boast, it's more like a YEEEEEEHAA HURRAY 

my fave teacher has just asked me to teach a tutorial to go along with his advanced course  :Smile: 
well, I can't do it this term coz I'm already teaching 4 tutorials for my current boss's foundation course, but I'm so happy he asked me straight away after they decided there would be tutorials for the advanced courses as of now.

maybe i can do it next term

----------


## kathycf

Good job, Sleepy! What type of coursework will be involved?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Good job, Sleepy! What type of coursework will be involved?


it's a linguistics course for 2nd term students.
they have to read articles and give presentations in my bosses class. basically, they learn about the same things they did in the foundation course (phonetics, morphology, syntax, semantics)in greater detail and also learn about some new topics.. (e.g. pidgins and creoles, different dialects and accents)
my job will be to revise with them what they did in class and answer their questions. that's what i do in the tutorial for the foundation course... but it might be different for the advanced course, seeing as they don't have a text book that they have to learn by heart, but have to read actual academic articles and gain a deeper understanding of the texts. 
maybe I'll set them questions to keep in mind as they read the texts, so they'll be able to identify the main points and arguments...
hehe, well, that will be next term (starting October).. this term has only just started. it's the first week  :Smile:

----------


## kathycf

Seems like you will have your work cut out for you....that must keep you pretty busy.

----------


## SleepyWitch

yep, but it's a cool job because it helps me prepare for my exams... 
probably I'll have to re-read some of the 2nd term texts for my graduation exams anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

Oh, congratulations, Sleepy !!! I would feel honoured to be tutored by you, I'm sure you're the right one for the job  :Nod: . And I'm not saying this just because my last term's tutorial was such a waste...  :Wink:

----------


## Bakiryu

I remenbered to stop reading and eat!!! (Nobody had to force me.....or tell me to put the book down) yay! yay! yay!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I remenbered to stop reading and eat!!! (Nobody had to force me.....or tell me to put the book down) yay! yay! yay!


well done Baki  :Smile: 
why don't you try eating and reading at once?




> Oh, congratulations, Sleepy !!! I would feel honoured to be tutored by you, I'm sure you're the right one for the job . And I'm not saying this just because my last term's tutorial was such a waste...


. 
thanks schoko. hehehe, I don't think I'm a great tutor, but I've seen worse.

why was your tutorial a waste?

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations Witch!  :Banana:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

Mmm reading and eating at the same time has often ended in disaster for me. Probably because I'm uncoordinated and try to eat yogurt while reading ^_^

----------


## hyperinsomnia

200 Posts!  :Banana:   :Smash:   :Biggrin:

----------


## xosweetyxo33

I've been an honor student since kindergarten

----------


## xosweetyxo33

200 post thats so cool i average 16 posts a day

----------


## Taliesin

http://www.imo2007.edu.vn/index.htm


Guess
who
is 
going 
to 
participate in the International Mathematics Olympiade 2007 in Vietnam, Hanoi?



















Yes, it is us.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> http://www.imo2007.edu.vn/index.htm
> 
> 
> Guess
> who
> is 
> going 
> to 
> participate in the International Mathematics Olympiade 2007 in Vietnam, Hanoi?
> ...



hey congrats, Tal that's great news.

----------


## Madhuri

Congrats, Tal  :Thumbs Up: 

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## kathycf

Congrats to 200 post counts, honor students and those who remember to eat in the midst of their reading.  :Biggrin:  




> International Mathematics Olympiade 2007 in Vietnam, Hanoi


Wow, very impressive. I always think I am doing well when I can simply make correct change when grocery shopping. Good for you!

----------


## AdoreroDio

Ooooohhh this place looks like fun....what should I brag about...hmmmmm....

I have been a straight A student (plus two Bs) my whole life- I'm a freshman in highschool now and am taking one honors class and two college prep.

----------


## hockeychick8792

I am finally getting around to writting my poem for English. Writers Block has been killing me!!!

----------


## Schokokeks

Congratulations, Tal, if that isn't something !  :Smile:  Do show us some pictures of Vietnam once you've been there  :Nod: .




> thanks schoko. hehehe, I don't think I'm a great tutor, but I've seen worse.
> why was your tutorial a waste?


Hm, I guess there were several factors playing into it. First, the tutor's didactic was very ill-thought out, if indeed there was to be any: we always started with someone's summary of the lecture, whose quality depended of course on my fellow students. After that, we had an opportunity to ask questions about just anything, but we seldom had any, just because the topic (intro to lit) was pretty clear. After this silence followed, well, an awkward _hmm, what could we do now ?_, which either lead to us doing a 3rd library ralley or exercises like _Pick any book from the shelf and identify the narrative situation_...
I guess the tutorial was fine and helpful for people who placed Shakespeare into 19th century Ireland (yes, there were some !), but most of us felt that it was just completely sense-free  :Rolleyes: . I would have loved to do some group work or discuss concepts instead of dully revising the stuff which I could have done in half the time at home. And not on Friday afternoon  :Biggrin: . Sadly, my linguistics tutorial this semester has started off in a similar non-promising way  :Frown: .
Sorry for the rant ! I'm pretty sure you do a better job  :Nod: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Congratulations, Tal, if that isn't something !  Do show us some pictures of Vietnam once you've been there .
> 
> 
> Hm, I guess there were several factors playing into it. First, the tutor's didactic was very ill-thought out, if indeed there was to be any: we always started with someone's summary of the lecture, whose quality depended of course on my fellow students. After that, we had an opportunity to ask questions about just anything, but we seldom had any, just because the topic (intro to lit) was pretty clear. After this silence followed, well, an awkward _hmm, what could we do now ?_, which either lead to us doing a 3rd library ralley or exercises like _Pick any book from the shelf and identify the narrative situation_...
> I guess the tutorial was fine and helpful for people who placed Shakespeare into 19th century Ireland (yes, there were some !), but most of us felt that it was just completely sense-free . I would have loved to do some group work or discuss concepts instead of dully revising the stuff which I could have done in half the time at home. And not on Friday afternoon . Sadly, my linguistics tutorial this semester has started off in a similar non-promising way .
> Sorry for the rant ! I'm pretty sure you do a better job .


i see... but hey, summaries sound great... i hadn't thought of that... of course, my students summaries would run along the lines of "I don't remember" or "We talked about sounds" FULLSTOP, but it's a good way to get them started.... on the other hand... it's not, seeing as they come to my tutorial before they've read the text book, which means they only remember bits and pieces, but don't know how they fit together.... *ramble*

i usually do some excercises (e.g. transcription, morphological analsysis, syntax according to CGEL) and then revise stuff with them afterwards or answer questions as they arise from the exercises...

----------


## Schokokeks

> on the other hand... it's not, seeing as they come to my tutorial before they've read the text book, which means they only remember bits and pieces, but don't know how they fit together.... *ramble*


I think this was the point why it wasn't as effective as was hoped. What annoyed me most was the fact that the attendence of the tutorial was obligatory, which might have been okay for those people with general problems (force them to their luck...), but half of us would have liked to never go there again after the first few weeks  :Rolleyes: .




> i usually do some excercises (e.g. transcription, morphological analsysis, syntax according to CGEL) and then revise stuff with them afterwards or answer questions as they arise from the exercises...


Your giving your students exercises is a huge step ahead of what I've seen  :Smile: .

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I think this was the point why it wasn't as effective as was hoped. What annoyed me most was the fact that the attendence of the tutorial was obligatory, which might have been okay for those people with general problems (force them to their luck...), but half of us would have liked to never go there again after the first few weeks .
> 
> 
> Your giving your students exercises is a huge step ahead of what I've seen .


well, I suppose it's easier to think of linguistics exercises than literature ones because in linguistics you can do all these analyses. so. e.g. every student can transcribe one or two words or analyse a sentence, whereas in Lit. they have to write essay-style answers in the exam, so you can't really split it up into nice little chunks...

----------


## Schokokeks

> well, I suppose it's easier to think of linguistics exercises than literature ones because in linguistics you can do all these analyses. so. e.g. every student can transcribe one or two words or analyse a sentence, whereas in Lit. they have to write essay-style answers in the exam, so you can't really split it up into nice little chunks...


Yes, I agree that in-class preparation for the exam essays can't be done on a regular basis, but a mid-semester mock essay done at home wouldn't have hurt  :Smile: .
Moreover, I think there are fun exercises for literature, although maybe they don't prepare you directly for the exam, but at least they might have served to anchor the knowledge of concepts, terminology, and so on. I'm thinking of 'who-wants-to-be-a-millionaire'-quizes on the books we read, a round of 'Tabu' for explaining the stylistic devices, 'pick one branch of literary theory and explain why you find absolutely crappy' etc.
But I suppose preparing all this would mean a lot of work...

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Yes, I agree that in-class preparation for the exam essays can't be done on a regular basis, but a mid-semester mock essay done at home wouldn't have hurt .
> Moreover, I think there are fun exercises for literature, although maybe they don't prepare you directly for the exam, but at least they might have served to anchor the knowledge of concepts, terminology, and so on. I'm thinking of 'who-wants-to-be-a-millionaire'-quizes on the books we read, a round of 'Tabu' for explaining the stylistic devices, 'pick one branch of literary theory and explain why you find absolutely crappy' etc.
> But I suppose preparing all this would mean a lot of work...


i see your point... about mock exams, the problem there is that if I set my students a 'mock exam' they will think I know what will come up in the actual exam. --> they'll learn the mock exam by heart and if there are different questions in the exam, they'll be at a loss.
plus, there are only so many questions you can set in the real exam, so I might actually hit on some of them and the boss(es) will be grumpy coz I guessed right and mollycoddled the students.
hehe, if/when you become a tutor yourself, you could have your students in one tutorial set a mock exam for those in the other tutorial. That way, they have to work with the texts and find questions themselves and you can't be blamed  :Smile:

----------


## Schokokeks

> i see your point... about mock exams, the problem there is that if I set my students a 'mock exam' they will think I know what will come up in the actual exam. --> they'll learn the mock exam by heart and if there are different questions in the exam, they'll be at a loss.
> plus, there are only so many questions you can set in the real exam, so I might actually hit on some of them and the boss(es) will be grumpy coz I guessed right and mollycoddled the students.


Oh, I see. Hadn't thought about this  :Smile: .




> hehe, if/when you become a tutor yourself, you could have your students in one tutorial set a mock exam for those in the other tutorial. That way, they have to work with the texts and find questions themselves and you can't be blamed


He he, I'll remember this  :Biggrin: .
Good luck with your tutorial, then  :Smile: .

----------


## Lioness_Heart

:Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  Yay!!! Just finished my Numerical Methods coursework!!!!

----------


## Schokokeks

Congratulations, Lioness, you've deserved a decent cup of hot chocolate now ! *offers one*  :Smile: 

I've just finished preparing my oral presentation on Renaissance Attitudes to Magic, Witchcraft and Astrology *sigh of relief* (too much work for just 30 min of presenting, but quite a fascinating topic).

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats Lioness and Schoko!
Schoko, your topic sounds really interesting  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Oh I just remembered. I've got some health news on my front. If you remember from another thread (I forget which one now), I had reported from my check up in early january that the doctor diagnosed me with fatty liver. Well since then I've been working out three times per week at the gym and occaisionally adding a running day when the weather is nice. I've been doing this pretty religiously since mid January and now the results are in. I have just gotten my results from a recent blood test. Success!!!! The liver function that was high, ALT (SGPT), has gone from 59 to 46. Normal range is 0-56. But listen to the rest. My overall cholesterol has gone from 205 down to 173.  :Banana:  My bad cholesterol (LDL) dropped from 143 to 107. Now I've only lost 5 to 6 pound (2 to 3 KG) but I've been doing some weight lifting at the gym as well as cardio and i've definitely put on more muscle and muscle is at least twice as dense as fat. My waist is slender; I've gone in two notches on my belt. I bet I've easily cut out 10 pounds (4 - 5 KG) of fat from my body. I really feel great. My blood pressure has come down too. I was beginning to tell myself I was getting old when I struggling doing what i used to, but that has turned out to be a fallacy. Getting rid of some fat makes a world of difference. I don't think you should ever tell yourself you're getting old as an excuse. And the best part is, I can drink wine again.  :Banana: 


Edit: I found that original thread where I first mention the fatty liver problem. It was in the chocolate lover's thread (how appropriate  :Wink:  ) and you can find it here on post #55: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ht=fatty+liver

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

Well done, Virgil!

It's Boast Posts like that one that (almost) make me think I should put down my book and go get some exercise!

----------


## Scheherazade

> It's Boast Posts like that one that (almost) make me think I should put down my book and go get some exercise!


But instead you turn your computer on?  :Wink: 

Way to go, Virgil! Even though I don't have any problems worth mentioning, I'd like to get some tests done too... Just to see how things are going in 'there'.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Congratulations, Virgil - well done!!

Recently gave a speech in front of all of my classmates, and it actually went alarmingly well. I feel proud of myself. I guess ending with "May the Force be with you" was a good idea, after all.

----------


## Virgil

Thanks Bib, Scher, and Robin




> Way to go, Virgil! Even though I don't have any problems worth mentioning, I'd like to get some tests done too... Just to see how things are going in 'there'.


Yes, Scher a check up never hurts. Just because you don't know what is wrong does not mean it will not get worse. It's best to know and take appropriate action.

And I can't say enough that exercise is good.

----------


## Bakiryu

! I finally got some sleep!! 5 hours straight!!! And the first five chapters of my book are all: finished!!!!

!

----------


## Lioness_Heart

We got our AS results on thursday, and I got 5 As!!! And full marks in half my modules!!!!!!!! so I'm quite happy...

----------


## Niamh

congratulations Lioness!

----------


## Lioness_Heart

> congratulations Lioness!


Thank-you!!

----------


## Virgil

Congratulations Lioness. I don't k know what al that means but it sounds very good.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Wow Lioness, these are really good grades! Congratulations!  :Banana:  By the way, which subjects are you taking?  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats Lioness! that's really great marks!

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Thank-you!!




> Wow Lioness, these are really good grades! Congratulations!  By the way, which subjects are you taking?


Physics, Chemistry, Maths, Further Maths and English Literature. I have to drop one but can't decide between Further Maths and English.  :Confused:

----------


## Virgil

> Thank-you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Physics, Chemistry, Maths, Further Maths and English Literature. I have to drop one but can't decide between Further Maths and English.


Very good Lioness. What type of career would you like? If it involved sciences then I recommend you keep the math.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

> Very good Lioness. What type of career would you like? If it involved sciences then I recommend you keep the math.


I want to study physics at uni, but to do that i only need 3 subjects anyway. I know maths would be way more useful, but part of me just can't bear to give up english...

----------


## Virgil

> I want to study physics at uni, but to do that i only need 3 subjects anyway. I know maths would be way more useful, but part of me just can't bear to give up english...


I know what you mean. I had the same dilemma.

----------


## Niamh

lioness, my cousin is studying Physics. As much as you love English you are probably better off keeping math. Physics is though!

----------


## Granny5

Here's my boast:
My hubsand was the first person to break the story that Elvis had died.
He was working in radio news in Memphis at the time and received a tip
from a nurse at Baptist Hospital that Elvis had died. It wasn't a story he
really enjoyed breaking, but it sure made a name for him in 70's radio news circles. Got a lot of big job offers but declined them so he could move his family back to Arkansas.

----------


## Virgil

> Here's my boast:
> My hubsand was the first person to break the story that Elvis had died.
> He was working in radio news in Memphis at the time and received a tip
> from a nurse at Baptist Hospital that Elvis had died. It wasn't a story he
> really enjoyed breaking, but it sure made a name for him in 70's radio news circles. Got a lot of big job offers but declined them so he could move his family back to Arkansas.


Wow, that is a cool story. Really cool.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Whooooaa. Shiny.

----------


## Lily Adams

I just wrote a "poem" (are Greek choruses poems? @[email protected]) and I think it's pretty good...only because I've been so inspired...

But what I'm proud of more is the fact that I recently learned how to play "Having Trouble Sneezing" with two hands (wow) perfectly on my keyboard. So much fun. Easy, though.  :Tongue:

----------


## motherhubbard

very cool lily

----------


## Niamh

Are you going to post the poem?

----------


## Lily Adams

I did right here in that old thread with my sonnet: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=25157

Thanks!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Here's my boast:
> My hubsand was the first person to break the story that Elvis had died.
> He was working in radio news in Memphis at the time and received a tip
> from a nurse at Baptist Hospital that Elvis had died. It wasn't a story he
> really enjoyed breaking, but it sure made a name for him in 70's radio news circles. Got a lot of big job offers but declined them so he could move his family back to Arkansas.


wow, can I have your autograph? or your hubbie's?

*Lily Adams*, that's a really nice poem!


here's my latest boast.. well, it's not really a boast, more something to celebrate:
my Beany Bear (boyfriend) has been invited to a job interview in Berlin. It's a job with a security policy consulting company (er, whatever). They're kinda desperate to find an assistant for one of the bosses, a politics professor.
There'll be an interview tomorrow at 5 p.m. and an "assessment centre" on Wednesday. He took the train today so he'd have time to prepare.
I'm so proud of my Beany. After having his applications returned for 6 months, this is a real break. Knock on wood for him! (ouch, leave my head alone!)

----------


## barbara0207

That's really good news. Good luck to him!
Will you tell us if he made it?

----------


## Bakiryu

I just got a hundred in all my classes! (except the evil one which will not be mentioned, that which shalt not be name  :Flare: )

----------


## barbara0207

Congratulations and celebrations, Baki ...  :Thumbs Up:   :FRlol:

----------


## Virgil

I haven't been here in a while. Great accomplishments all!! :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dori

I ran one mile (1.609 km) in 5 minutes and 32 seconds about two months ago. Improved my previous record by 20 seconds!

----------


## Weisinheimer

great job, Dori!

----------


## Virgil

> I ran one mile (1.609 km) in 5 minutes and 32 seconds about two months ago. Improved my previous record by 20 seconds!


Wow, that is outstanding. Are you on a track team? The best I ever did was 6 minutes even when i was about 21. Breaking six minutes is so hard, and you did it by almost half a minute. Dori are you a gal or a guy, if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I haven't been here in a while. Great accomplishments all!!


staying off-line is an accomplishment SleepyWitch (=internet addict) has yet to achieve!

----------


## Virgil

> staying off-line is an accomplishment SleepyWitch (=internet addict) has yet to achieve!


hahaha, Sleepy. I meant this thread. I can't break my lit net addiction.  :Smile:  Not sure I want to.  :Wink:

----------


## Pensive

Hmmm it's not probably something I am supposed to be boasting about but I really feel like boasting so here it is. I am doing well in all classes yet. The tests I gave were good. But the real thing would be known after monthly exams...

Ah and also it's still quite hot and electricity goes off, but I don't complain as such!  :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Hmmm it's not probably something I am supposed to be boasting about but I really feel like boasting so here it is. I am doing well in all classes yet. The tests I gave were good. But the real thing would be known after monthly exams...
> 
> Ah and also it's still quite hot and electricity goes off, but I don't complain as such!


congrats Pensy! i wish i was as smart and hard-working as you!

yeeeeeepieyayeyh, I've finally started writing on my thesis after months of research and procrastination. I've written 4 pages so far. maybe I'll write more later, but I'm tired, so maybe I'll just call it a day.

----------


## Pensive

> congrats Pensy! i wish i was as smart and hard-working as you!


Thanks!  :Smile:  But hey don't wish that....because I am not sure if I am either of the two...




> yeeeeeepieyayeyh, I've finally started writing on my thesis after months of research and procrastination. I've written 4 pages so far. maybe I'll write more later, but I'm tired, so maybe I'll just call it a day.


Goodluck with the rest of it!  :Smile:

----------


## Anza

I made second chair in orchestra.
I'm a freshman and most everybody else are Juniors and Seniors. 
We have nine cellists.
All my freshman buddies are at the back... It's awfully lonely doing good.

----------


## Virgil

That is fabulous Anza. Hopefully some day I will see you playing in the New York Philharmonic.  :Wink:  Why lonely? In time things will fall into place. One can't help but form friendships. You just have to find the right people.

----------


## Shalot

I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job yay yay yay

----------


## Virgil

> I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job yay yay yay


 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  Yay!! Hooray for Shalot!! Good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## jlb4tlb

> I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job yay yay yay


I wish you nothing but the best in your new endeavor.

Enjoy.

Jeff

----------


## barbara0207

Congratulations and good luck in your new job, Shalot!  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## motherhubbard

> I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job yay yay yay


I'm so glad for you! :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

what's your new job, Shalot? congrats

----------


## Niamh

> I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job yay yay yay


Yeay Shalot! :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## vheissu

Congratulations Shalot  :Biggrin:

----------


## applepie

> I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job I got the job yay yay yay


Glad to hear you got the job Shalot :Smile:  Good luck with the thesis Sleepy, and congrats on making chair Anza. Pensive it is good to hear you are doing well in your classes. I bet it takes a lot of hard work to keep up with everything.

----------


## applepie

I don't normally visit this thread to post anything of my own, but I had to put this here. First, I graduated college :Banana:  I'm officially finished and I even graduated cum laude. I have also managed to land an interview with a marketing agency that I wish to work for. So... yep, I had to share that good news. It's not even to really brag. I'm just excited about the whole deal :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Awesome!! Some of the proudest moments of my life were when i graduated at various levels. Congratulations Meg.  :Banana:

----------


## Granny5

Congratulations Meg!! I don't think anyone realizes how hard it is to go to school when you have children. I know you've worked very hard. I'm proud of you, girl. Good luck on your interview!

----------


## applepie

> Awesome!! Some of the proudest moments of my life were when i graduated at various levels. Congratulations Meg.





> Congratulations Meg!! I don't think anyone realizes how hard it is to go to school when you have children. I know you've worked very hard. I'm proud of you, girl. Good luck on your interview!


Thank you. I'm looking foward to the interview, and I appreciate the well wishes. I can use all the good luck I can muster :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, that's great, Meg. congrats! it's really amazing how you can be a mother and graduate at the same time! you must have a lot of energy!
good luck with your job interview!

----------


## Virgil

Plus, don't forget she's writing a novel. And i believe she works part time too. I'm exhausted just thinking about it. You are a hard worker, Meg.

----------


## applepie

> Plus, don't forget she's writing a novel. And i believe she works part time too. I'm exhausted just thinking about it. You are a hard worker, Meg.


 :FRlol:  I don't know where the thread about our typical days went, but they're normally pretty busy. I do work part time on the weekends, I'm also writing a book, like you said, and working on about 15 other crafts at the moment. I don't know why I fill my days to so overflowing, but I seem to always do it. I can honestly say I don't have some moment in my day where I'm not doing something unless it is when I'm asleep. Thanks again everyone.

----------


## aabbcc

I was offered to publish some of my essays in a literary magazine... which I am incredibly proud with, given that it is not their usual practice to publish works of young people (even amongst older students!), let alone minors who are yet to enter university.  :Smile:  
So damn proud.  :Biggrin:  And I am on peaceful terms again with my Literature professor, due to that.

----------


## Virgil

You ought to be proud Anastasia, that is great.  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  What are the subjects of those essays?

----------


## aabbcc

> You ought to be proud Anastasia, that is great.   What are the subjects of those essays?


Ironically, all three of them were originally written for school ( :FRlol: ), as I tend to be too lazy to take time to compose things of such lenght and complexity if not forced by school to write something little and symbolic. So we get assigned a small essay, and I get hooked up in the midst of it and end up working on it for dozen hours and exceeding by far what was supposed to be written. Professors do not complain, and I am happy because I know that otherwise I would never have written those works.

So, yes. One of them is an analysis (philosophical far more than literary) of several Baudelaire's poems (we were given choice, so I took my favourite ones); it is six and half pages long and I adore it, because I was writing it sick, in fever, with horrible headache and I was nearly getting hallucinations of how bad I felt physically - and that is _perfect_ condition to write about Baudelaire. Words just flew, I saw it all in its essence, all was obvious to me, I felt lucid when writing it.
The another one is an essay on _kitsch_ (if that is how it is called in English  :Blush:  ), which I am not sure yet if they are going to publish given that the topic is not quite literary, but I accessed the problematics from philosophical more than art theory standpoint, so it might get in; it is twelve pages long and one of the rare things I wrote entirely rationally. I wrote not about concrete examples of _kitsch_ in art (though I mentioned those in a couple of occassions), but about _kitsch_ as phenomenon and how do I view it in the context of art, as well as its significance in the world and how far/close is it from/to the _idea_ of art, ecc, unfortunately, I so incredibly suck trying to convey my thougths about it in English that it is probably for the best not to go further.  :Wink: 
And the third one deals with tragedy - not only as literary genre (I did draw connections with classical Greek plays), but also as the concept of _tragical_ - it was originally supposed to be an analysis of a couple of texts on the topic (I got this book on theory of tragedy filled with texts by Schiller, Hegel, etc), but as I was getting more and more ideas writing it, it ended up in a work of its own, which is only partially an interpretation of views similar to mine on the topic. This one is twenty pages long, but a page and half only are composed out of references, so...  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats Anastasija. you must be a real genius  :Eek:

----------


## Dori

> Wow, that is outstanding. Are you on a track team? The best I ever did was 6 minutes even when i was about 21. Breaking six minutes is so hard, and you did it by almost half a minute. Dori are you a gal or a guy, if you don't mind me asking?


I'm a guy. I am on a track team, and I also play soccer and ice hockey at the varsity level.

----------


## applepie

> I was offered to publish some of my essays in a literary magazine... which I am incredibly proud with, given that it is not their usual practice to publish works of young people (even amongst older students!), let alone minors who are yet to enter university.  
> So damn proud.  And I am on peaceful terms again with my Literature professor, due to that.


Congratulations, it sounds like you have been granted a real honor :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations Anastasija and all for the success you people have achieved!  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

another of my infamous swimming boasts:
I hadn't really done my weekly swimming in ages (i.e. I my 3000 m a week). if I could find the time to go to the pool, all I managed was 2000m crawl (crawling is an energy-saving technique, so it's a lot more relaxed than breast stroke).
yesterday, my best friend and me went swimming and I did 1500m crawl and 1500 m breaststroke.  :Banana:  when I started doing the breast stroke the insight of my thighs hurt so bad I thought I'd tear a muscle any second. that probably means "Sleepy you are a lazy fat old woman, do more breast stroke!"

my long term aim is to go twice a week and do 3000m breaststroke on my and 2000m crawl with my best friend.

----------


## Pensive

> another of my infamous swimming boasts:
> I hadn't really done my weekly swimming in ages (i.e. I my 3000 m a week). if I could find the time to go to the pool, all I managed was 2000m crawl (crawling is an energy-saving technique, so it's a lot more relaxed than breast stroke).
> yesterday, my best friend and me went swimming and I did 1500m crawl and 1500 m breaststroke.  when I started doing the breast stroke the insight of my thighs hurt so bad I thought I'd tear a muscle any second. that probably means "Sleepy you are a lazy fat old woman, do more breast stroke!"
> 
> my long term aim is to go twice a week and do 3000m breaststroke on my and 2000m crawl with my best friend.


Unfamiliar I am with swimming and can't probably judge what distance covered in what time is considered really good but this sounds very nice! Congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks Pensy. 
3000 m is quiet a bit, but when you do it every week (like I used to) it's not that much. some people do 5000m crawl in one go! I swim for endurance, so I don't care how fast/slow I am.
I think most recreational swimmers will do something like 1000m for every time they go, if they don't chatter too much.
edit: you can see the swimming records for professional competitive swimmers here. the longest distance they seem to do is 1500 m, but those are races. they aim for speed, so they do half the distance I do but are double or tree times as fast.

----------


## Virgil

> another of my infamous swimming boasts:
> I hadn't really done my weekly swimming in ages (i.e. I my 3000 m a week). if I could find the time to go to the pool, all I managed was 2000m crawl (crawling is an energy-saving technique, so it's a lot more relaxed than breast stroke).
> yesterday, my best friend and me went swimming and I did 1500m crawl and 1500 m breaststroke.  when I started doing the breast stroke the insight of my thighs hurt so bad I thought I'd tear a muscle any second. that probably means "Sleepy you are a lazy fat old woman, do more breast stroke!"
> 
> my long term aim is to go twice a week and do 3000m breaststroke on my and 2000m crawl with my best friend.


Outstanding Sleepy. I am such an inefficient swimmer that I don't think I could do 200m without stopping.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Outstanding Sleepy. I am such an inefficient swimmer that I don't think I could do 200m without stopping.


yeah, but I haven't really done my 3000m breasstroke in ages. it's one thing to do after a couple of lazy weeks, but it's a totally different matter to build up enough discipline to do it every week (although it gets a lot easier when you go every week). grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, i'm a lazy witch

----------


## Virgil

> yeah, but I haven't really done my 3000m breasstroke in ages. it's one thing to do after a couple of lazy weeks, but it's a totally different matter to build up enough discipline to do it every week (although it gets a lot easier when you go every week). grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, i'm a lazy witch


Ah, but you look so thin in your pictures. You're fine. With you're phisique you just need to excercise for fun. Just quit the smoking and you'll lve to 100.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Sleepy, that is wonderful. Good for you!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Just quit the smoking


Yes!

.....

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Ah, but you look so thin in your pictures. You're fine. With you're phisique you just need to excercise for fun. Just quit the smoking and you'll lve to 100.


thin? me? I'm average at best and I still have 3 kg more than before I went to England.  :Blush:

----------


## Niamh

but you are thin sleepy! Wow i wish i could do all that swimming! been along time since i went swimming. started again a few weeks ago and i'm lucky if i can manage 60m! :FRlol:  

My boast... I made jam! :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> thin? me? I'm average at best and I still have 3 kg more than before I went to England.


Come on Sleepy. You're thin. Don't be anorexic. We all put on about 3 kg in our mid twenties. You're not a teenager.

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

My first boast, and maybe my last....

I've finally finished my preparations for dropping out of life!! I've sold or given away nearly everything I own. I just got back from buying a lovely new (used, but new to me) boat that I've fallen in love with. All I have to do now is tie up the last few loose ends of my life.... mostly say my goodbyes to the people that I've grown fond of. In a week I fly back to Shanghai to take possession of my boat and I'm off on the adventure of a lifetime!! I plan to sail around the world as many times as I can and see everything that I've ever read about and wanted to see.

I'm so excited that I can barely sit still to type this.

Thank you all for making my time here so pleasant. Thanks to all of my online friends (you know who you are ... I'm not going to make a list because I'm afraid that I'd forget someone and possibly offend) for being there for me when I needed to vent about my troubles and brag about my triumphs. 

I love you all and will miss you as I drift about on the 7 seas. (where I can finally sing at the top of my lungs without anyone hearing me and begging me to stop the torture)

----------


## Niamh

While you are sailing around the world you could pop by and say hello. :Frown:  We could all give you a tour of our locality.
you will log on when you take trips onto dry land wont you? :Frown:

----------


## Virgil

> My first boast, and maybe my last....
> 
> I've finally finished my preparations for dropping out of life!! I've sold or given away nearly everything I own. I just got back from buying a lovely new (used, but new to me) boat that I've fallen in love with. All I have to do now is tie up the last few loose ends of my life.... mostly say my goodbyes to the people that I've grown fond of. In a week I fly back to Shanghai to take possession of my boat and I'm off on the adventure of a lifetime!! I plan to sail around the world as many times as I can and see everything that I've ever read about and wanted to see.
> 
> I'm so excited that I can barely sit still to type this.
> 
> Thank you all for making my time here so pleasant. Thanks to all of my online friends (you know who you are ... I'm not going to make a list because I'm afraid that I'd forget someone and possibly offend) for being there for me when I needed to vent about my troubles and brag about my triumphs. 
> 
> I love you all and will miss you as I drift about on the 7 seas. (where I can finally sing at the top of my lungs without anyone hearing me and begging me to stop the torture)


Wow that is fantastic Bib. That will be some adventure. I wish you the best of luck and safety. I'll be sorry to see you go from lit net, but hopefully as you stop in at some port you can find an internet cafe and fill us in on your adventures.  :Smile:  

One more thing. Hopefully you'll keep a journal. Could make an interesting book some day.  :Smile:

----------


## Scheherazade

Good luck, TRJ! You will be missed very much here. Hope you don't forget to let us know whenever you get a chance.

Btw, thought you suffered from sea sickness?

----------


## papayahed

> One more thing. Hopefully you'll keep a journal. Could make an interesting book some day.



 :Thumbs Up:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  That's What I've Been Saying!!!!!!!!

----------


## BibliophileTRJ

> While you are sailing around the world you could pop by and say hello. We could all give you a tour of our locality.


An EXCELLENT idea! Maybe I should start a thread asking any/all LitNetters who would be willing to meet up with me and show me the sights of their homelands.




> ~~ but hopefully as you stop in at some port you can find an internet cafe and fill us in on your adventures.


No doubt about that!!




> One more thing. Hopefully you'll keep a journal. Could make an interesting book some day.


I've kept a journal every day of my life since the age of 15. Lots of it is incomprehensible babbling.... some is interesting.... but I doubt that Hollywood or any publishing house will be looking to buy the rights anytime soon.




> Btw, thought you suffered from sea sickness?


I did! Then several months back I got a nasty concussion. Haven't been the least bit queasy since! It's a very welcome, life-changing MIRACLE!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Come on Sleepy. You're thin. Don't be anorexic. We all put on about 3 kg in our mid twenties. You're not a teenager.


yep, but I put on those English kilos when I was 24, so that's hardly to do with hormones and things. I'm not talking about starving anyway (I hate diets!) but I really wanna get back in shape. I don't actually mind if I put on weight as long as it's muscles!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> My first boast, and maybe my last....
> 
> I've finally finished my preparations for dropping out of life!! I've sold or given away nearly everything I own. I just got back from buying a lovely new (used, but new to me) boat that I've fallen in love with. All I have to do now is tie up the last few loose ends of my life.... mostly say my goodbyes to the people that I've grown fond of. In a week I fly back to Shanghai to take possession of my boat and I'm off on the adventure of a lifetime!! I plan to sail around the world as many times as I can and see everything that I've ever read about and wanted to see.
> 
> I'm so excited that I can barely sit still to type this.
> 
> Thank you all for making my time here so pleasant. Thanks to all of my online friends (you know who you are ... I'm not going to make a list because I'm afraid that I'd forget someone and possibly offend) for being there for me when I needed to vent about my troubles and brag about my triumphs. 
> 
> I love you all and will miss you as I drift about on the 7 seas. (where I can finally sing at the top of my lungs without anyone hearing me and begging me to stop the torture)


oh my god, you're leaving? who will make me laugh? be careful not to drown in the seven seas! are you going on your own? by "boat" you don't mean a rickety wooden affair without an engine, I hope?

----------


## Lily Adams

That is so WONDERFUL, Biblio! I really do envy you because I adore sailing, and the thought of sailing around the world as many times as you can sound fantastically exotic and new.

I know I've already said this, but have a GREAT jouirney, and we'll all miss you at LitNet.

----------


## motherhubbard

I made the high score on my last history test, I was worried and I didn't feel that good about it.

----------


## Granny5

A $1 for every A. (I have some saved from when you were in High School)

----------


## motherhubbard

HaHa- I don't think the A in high school art or drama count for much

----------


## Granny5

> HaHa- I don't think the A in high school art or drama count for much


I was very proud of your A's in art and drama.....anything was better than nothing!!! I wish you had had the same drive as you have now. I think it was way too boring or easy for you back then.....

----------


## barbara0207

I did it at last!!! Computer-illiterate me has managed to create an avatar. 

I'm very proud of myself.  :Blush:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I did it at last!!! Computer-illiterate me has managed to create an avatar. 
> 
> I'm very proud of myself.


As one who is computer illiterate too, I know how how you feel. Great accomplishment Barbara.

----------


## Shalot

I made a craft! I made a Christmas wreath with a handmade bow using the bowdabra  :FRlol:   :Blush:  

but the wreath is kind of pretty even though I needed a little help with the bow. But the bowdabra is well, I am kind of peeved about that. sounds like a good blog entry...

----------


## motherhubbard

way to go Shalot! Got a pic?

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats motherh, barbara and Shalot.
what was your history test about motherh? american history, world history...?

hahah, barbara, have you thought of taking one of these courses for computer-illiterate people? e.g. one of those free ones were little kids teach adults? wouldn't it be fun to play the grumpy old woman and nag the kids to explain everything 300 times over?  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congrats to you, M-H, Shalot and Barbara! Hey Barbara, maybe you could tell me what the hey is going on with my Photobucket account! Can't get any images, can't even access the site, grrrrr!

----------


## blackbird_9

hmmm.
I'm not one to brag, but since this thread is dedicated to it, I suppose I should give it a shot. Let's see...
I studied ballet for 15 years and now teach children.
I worked in special effects make-up for a while and made all of Will Smith's prosthetic scars for his new movie I Am Legend.
I'm completing an internship with Warner Bros in the marketing dept wiithin the next month.
I got accepted to UCLA right out of high school.
I have an ROP in stage craft (meaning I can sew, light a stage, design scenery and costumes, and build props.
I won 2nd in both rounds of my speech competition last week.
Aaannnd... Despite my distaste for it, I'm good at grant writing for the arts.

hmmm that's about it. Kind-of a small list compared to everything I've failed miserably at though. lol.

----------


## barbara0207

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

Congrats, motherhubbard (overlooked your accomplisment in my euphoria) and congrats Shalot (yes, have you got a pic?)




> hahah, barbara, have you thought of taking one of these courses for computer-illiterate people? e.g. one of those free ones were little kids teach adults? wouldn't it be fun to play the grumpy old woman and nag the kids to explain everything 300 times over?


  :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

Thanks for the old woman.  :FRlol:  (Joking) When I got my first computer (maybe about 8 or 10 years ago) there were no courses around here, so I had to teach myself everything I needed. Later a colleague of mine offered a course, but it was just the basics I already knew, and it wasn't about understanding the machine, so it was a waste of time.




> Hey Barbara, maybe you could tell me what the hey is going on with my Photobucket account! Can't get any images, can't even access the site, grrrrr!


Certainly not. Tried Photobucket and gave up on it (which is not necessarily the fault of Photobucket ... :Alien:  )

----------


## SleepyWitch

I'll have a boast to make in about 5 minutes. I've been working on a table for my thesis for ages and ages and I'm nearly finished. At last! I've been cramming 150-200 pages of corpus output into a table. the bloody thing is 8 pages long (in 'landscape' style.. i mean the paper is sideways, not upward). I'll scream and holler when I'm finished!

----------


## barbara0207

Hm, can't hear you yet. Can you holler a bit louder?

----------


## SleepyWitch

grrrrrr, there is one word that is resisiting to be put into the table. but I'll just put it in there for now and holler anyway
I'll count all those 8 bloody pages (the table) as text to boost my page count! the prof said that's OK

weeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeheeeee

----------


## barbara0207

Heard you definitely this time.

*CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS* :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks  :Smile:  but I'll only celebrate once I've written the remaining40 pages  :Smile:

----------


## barbara0207

Uh oh, I thought there must be a snag (8 pages wasn't that much). Good luck with the rest.

----------


## Dori

I recieved a 97 overall average on my report card. I think there were five 98s, a 96, a 92, and a 99. I'm happy  :Smile:  .

----------


## kiz_paws

Yes, good luck, *Sleepy*, you can do it, YAY!  :Wink:  

*Barbara*, thanks for your well wishes, but Photobucket is back in biz for me. Don't know what happened, but it is all good now.  :Tongue:  

*Dori*, that is fantastic! And you are 'happy'?! WOOT! I'd be this side of the moon with that!  :Biggrin:  

*Blackbird*, you lead a very interesting life, congrats on all your accomplishments, sounds very fun!  :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I drove in New York City for the first time and I survived! This probably seems dumb, but I'm proud of myself. I only got my driver's license a few months ago. I was scared to death w/ the thought of driving in Manhattan, but I made it and thank goodness I won't have to do again for a while.

----------


## Lily Adams

> I drove in New York City for the first time and I survived! This probably seems dumb, but I'm proud of myself. I only got my driver's license a few months ago. I was scared to death w/ the thought of driving in Manhattan, but I made it and thank goodness I won't have to do again for a while.


Whoah, I would be terrified to do that...I don't even wanna drive in my own small town. In fact, I don't wanna drive at all. Good job!

----------


## Virgil

> I drove in New York City for the first time and I survived! This probably seems dumb, but I'm proud of myself. I only got my driver's license a few months ago. I was scared to death w/ the thought of driving in Manhattan, but I made it and thank goodness I won't have to do again for a while.


You drove all the way from Kentucky? Or am I confusing you with someone else? Manhattan is not really that bad, is it? What streets were you on? You should drive down Broadway at night. That is some site.

----------


## Taliesin

We managed to download and install and actually use GnuPG and enigmail.
They are encrypting programs, for people who are unfamiliar with them. Took me half a day.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> We managed to download and install and actually use GnuPG and enigmail.
> They are encrypting programs, for people who are unfamiliar with them. Took me half a day.


shouldn't that be took _us_ half a day? or was your other self so annoyed that it took a nap?

----------


## Sweets America

> I drove in New York City for the first time and I survived! This probably seems dumb, but I'm proud of myself. I only got my driver's license a few months ago. I was scared to death w/ the thought of driving in Manhattan, but I made it and thank goodness I won't have to do again for a while.


Eheh, when I think I am already scared to drive in my small French town!! 
You definitely deserve three bananas for doing that: :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> You drove all the way from Kentucky? Or am I confusing you with someone else? Manhattan is not really that bad, is it? What streets were you on?


You're getting me mixed up w/ someone else. I'm from Maryland, but I drove from NJ. I don't remember all the streets I was on; I drove from the Lincoln tunnel to Park ave. and 86th. Let's see, I remember 10th, 42nd, 86th. It actually wasn't too bad at all. It's just really intimidating.




> You should drive down Broadway at night. That is some site.


some day.




> Good job!





> You definitely deserve three bananas for doing that:


Thanks :Smile:  






> We managed to download and install and actually use GnuPG and enigmail.
> They are encrypting programs, for people who are unfamiliar with them. Took me half a day.


 I'm not too sure what that is, but I'm impressed.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Sweets America

> shouldn't that be took _us_ half a day? or was your other self so annoyed that it took a nap?


Ehehehehe, I just love this.  :FRlol:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> You're getting me mixed up w/ someone else. I'm from Maryland, but I drove from NJ. I don't remember all the streets I was on; I drove from the Lincoln tunnel to Park ave. and 86th. Let's see, I remember 10th, 42nd, 86th. It actually wasn't too bad at all. It's just really intimidating.


It really isn't that bad at all. And the streets mostly run north/south, east/west, so you can't get lost. Most of the major streets in Manhattan are very wide and have plenty of lanes. Compared to the European cities I've been too, Manhattan is a breeze. Now in Europe (or at least in Italy) the drivers are nuts. Sorry mixing you up. Not only did I not realize you were a lady, but I guess I was wrong about where you were from. I forget then who's from Kentucky.

----------


## Weisinheimer

> It really isn't that bad at all. And the streets mostly run north/south, east/west, so you can't get lost. Most of the major streets in Manhattan are very wide and have plenty of lanes. Compared to the European cities I've been too, Manhattan is a breeze. Now in Europe (or at least in Italy) the drivers are nuts.


The city does have a very logical setup. It's just soo big compared to everywhere else I've been to. Plenty of lanes is right, and ppl never stay in the same one for very long; everyone's always all over the place. I was following my Uncle (who lives there) for some of the time, and he was in two lanes at once for a while. I didn't get that. But, yeah, it was pretty easy really.

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats, Weisinheimer  :Biggrin:  
I can't drive at all. tried it on a parking lot the other day and it was fun and I managed OK (going at 10 km/h). but I think I'd go crazy if I had to drive in a big city. 
ROAD RAGE  :Flare:   :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Taliesin* -- congrats, which I knew my way around a computer like that!

*Weisinheimer* -- way to go! That must have been quite scary for ya, congrats!

[I am smiling about Sleepy's last post, you are cute!]  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations to all on all their success!  :Smile: 

Umm what do have I to boast about? Well, other than my exams having gone quite well, I learnt a little bit of something really good today, and seems like it would do me some good. (at least I hope so) It has the potential of doing thousand times as good as my marks in all the exams that I have given.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Just passed my Doctoral Fields Exams today. A years preperation, and it all went by so fast!  :Tongue:  Now all I have to do is write the dissertation. Might help to come up with an idea for one first.  :Idea:

----------


## barbara0207

> Congratulations to all on all their success! 
> 
> Umm what do have I to boast about? Well, other than my exams having gone quite well, I learnt a little bit of something really good today, and seems like it would do me some good. (at least I hope so) It has the potential of doing thousand times as good as my marks in all the exams that I have given.


Congrats, Pensive!
But you do make us curious. What's the mysterious good thing you learnt today? Or mustn't we ask?




> Just passed my Doctoral Fields Exams today. A years preperation, and it all went by so fast!  Now all I have to do is write the dissertation. Might help to come up with an idea for one first.


Congrats, Petrarch's Love. Here I'm curious, too, of course: What's the subject of your dissertation? Is it about literature?

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Congrats, Petrarch's Love. Here I'm curious, too, of course: What's the subject of your dissertation? Is it about literature?


Thanks, Barbara. Yes, my subject is literature. I specialize in Renaissance poetry, with an emphasis on Epic poetry. Not sure what precise topic within that specialization will be yet, but look forward to using the post exam period for some brainstorming.

----------


## Virgil

> Just passed my Doctoral Fields Exams today. A years preperation, and it all went by so fast!  Now all I have to do is write the dissertation. Might help to come up with an idea for one first.


Way to go Petrarch. I look forward to hearing what your dissertation will be on.

----------


## Dori

> Thanks, Barbara. Yes, my subject is literature. I specialize in Renaissance poetry, with an emphasis on Epic poetry. Not sure what precise topic within that specialization will be yet, but look forward to using the post exam period for some brainstorming.


What does one do with a doctorate in literature? I'm curious because I still haven't the slightest clue of what I want to major in when I go to university. 

As for something to boast about, I successfully helped my mom make a pie last week  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Scheherazade

> Just passed my Doctoral Fields Exams today. A years preperation, and it all went by so fast!  Now all I have to do is write the dissertation. Might help to come up with an idea for one first.


Congratulations, PL!

----------


## Virgil

> Thanks, Barbara. Yes, my subject is literature. I specialize in Renaissance poetry, with an emphasis on Epic poetry. Not sure what precise topic within that specialization will be yet, but look forward to using the post exam period for some brainstorming.


Maybe you can set up a thread for suggestions.

----------


## kiz_paws

Congrats to you, *Dori*, on the pie-making escapade!  :Smile: 

And *Virgil* has a great suggestion, *Petrarch's Love*, a thread could help indeed. 
Congratulations on passing the Doctoral Fields Exams!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Thanks for the encouragement, Virgil, Dori, Scher, and Kiz Paws.  :Smile:  Actually, Kratsayra (who's also shortly to complete the doctoral exams) and I already started up a little thread where we've been talking in vague ways about the process of getting a dissertation proposal up and walking. We'll probably resurrect it in awhile when we're both starting to write something. For now, the whole exam process has been so draining that I'm taking a much needed mental break and declaring the month of December a work free zone.  :Banana:  In research work it's necessary to have some off time if you're going to come up with productive ideas, in fact the best ideas often come when you're not trying to think about coming up with one. Anyway, thanks again everyone, and now I have the free time to do a proper job of showing a leprechaun around Chicago.  :Wink: 




> What does one do with a doctorate in literature? I'm curious because I still haven't the slightest clue of what I want to major in when I go to university.


I'll be going into college teaching as a professor, which is what most people use a PhD in lit. for, though there are a few other rare possibilities such as work in an archival library. A doctorate is a huge commitment though. If you're thinking about what your undergraduate major is going to be, then it partly depends on your individual circumstances. I assume you're trying to decide between a degree in lit. and something more "practical." The question would be whether you are interested enough in literature and the work of reading, writing, and/or teaching to want to follow a career path in it. Teaching is, of course, the most common option for lit. majors. The major is also good for getting jobs in publishing: copy editing and other editorial positions, freelance writing for magazines and such, technical writing etc. And, of course, there are lots of lit. majors who take that as a major because it's a subject they love, and then go into one of the many jobs out there that's more interested in just seeing that you have college degree of some kind than what the specialization was. I have some lit. major friends who got hired into companies because they had the college degree, and the company also thought that the lit. major was a plus in that it indicated that they would be good at communicating effectively with customers and associates. The lit. major is also considered good preparation for law school, since it indicates an alacrity with words and language and the ability to create well structured arguments in your writing. The crazy among us also go on to do the PhD thing, but you've got to be really, really passionately mad about the subject and willing to sacrifice significant chunks of both your sanity and social life to contemplate that.  :Tongue:  

So, those are a few of the options for lit. majors. I imagine your decision also depends upon whether there's an alternative major that is something you love just as much, or if it might lead to a career you'd like more than the options you have studying lit.  You could always just do a double major or a minor in one subject too. Mostly though, I would say that, much as it's an important decision, don't feel like choosing a college major is so momentous a decision that it's pre-determining the rest of your life for you. You may have a variety of different careers ahead of you. Also, if you're just starting college, or have not yet started (it sounds like you're early in the process from your post), then you'll also have time once you get into your college classes to think things out and, as many college students do, change your major a few times before you settle on one. Spend your first year in college taking classes that really interest you and/or are introductory courses in the majors you're thinking of. Being in the coursework can really help you see whether this is a subject you'd like study more in depth. Good luck!  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

> Just passed my Doctoral Fields Exams today. A years preperation, and it all went by so fast!  Now all I have to do is write the dissertation. Might help to come up with an idea for one first.


Hey, that sounds great! Congratulations and good-luck for the later stages!  :Smile: 




> Congrats, Pensive!
> But you do make us curious. What's the mysterious good thing you learnt today? Or mustn't we ask?


What would be the charm remaining in life with all questions answered and every mystery solved?  :Wink:

----------


## Lioness_Heart

Just found out I've got an interview at oxford uni next week!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo scared!!! Not much of a boast really. But considering how worried I was abbout whether I'd get an interview or not, I just want everyone to know...

----------


## Granny5

> Just found out I've got an interview at oxford uni next week!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo scared!!! Not much of a boast really. But considering how worried I was abbout whether I'd get an interview or not, I just want everyone to know...


Congrats!!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Just found out I've got an interview at oxford uni next week!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo scared!!! Not much of a boast really. But considering how worried I was abbout whether I'd get an interview or not, I just want everyone to know...


wow, that's just too cool, Lioness. Just keep calm. I read in the Times that Oxbridge don't necessarily test your knowledge of facts but they ask you surprise questions to see how you react. err.. I realize this doesn't sound very comforting..  :Frown:  I have no experience of Oxford interviews but I applied for a scholarship from Germany's leading scholarship org. once (and got the scholarship). Just smile. If you can't answer a question straight away, tell them you'd like to think about it for a second. To many questions there is no straightforward answer, or there's more than one answer. So if they ask you a weird question, don't clam up, just do your best.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

thank-you both!!!

Sleepy, thanks for the advice. eek.  :Eek:  i always get stuck on the 'have you got any questions' bit of interviews.

And well done on getting the scholarship!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> Just found out I've got an interview at oxford uni next week!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo scared!!! Not much of a boast really. But considering how worried I was abbout whether I'd get an interview or not, I just want everyone to know...


congrats on getting the interview, and good luck.

----------


## Dori

> I'll be going into college teaching as a professor, which is what most people use a PhD in lit. for, though there are a few other rare possibilities such as work in an archival library. A doctorate is a huge commitment though. If you're thinking about what your undergraduate major is going to be, then it partly depends on your individual circumstances. I assume you're trying to decide between a degree in lit. and something more "practical." The question would be whether you are interested enough in literature and the work of reading, writing, and/or teaching to want to follow a career path in it. Teaching is, of course, the most common option for lit. majors. The major is also good for getting jobs in publishing: copy editing and other editorial positions, freelance writing for magazines and such, technical writing etc. And, of course, there are lots of lit. majors who take that as a major because it's a subject they love, and then go into one of the many jobs out there that's more interested in just seeing that you have college degree of some kind than what the specialization was. I have some lit. major friends who got hired into companies because they had the college degree, and the company also thought that the lit. major was a plus in that it indicated that they would be good at communicating effectively with customers and associates. The lit. major is also considered good preparation for law school, since it indicates an alacrity with words and language and the ability to create well structured arguments in your writing. The crazy among us also go on to do the PhD thing, but you've got to be really, really passionately mad about the subject and willing to sacrifice significant chunks of both your sanity and social life to contemplate that.  
> 
> So, those are a few of the options for lit. majors. I imagine your decision also depends upon whether there's an alternative major that is something you love just as much, or if it might lead to a career you'd like more than the options you have studying lit. You could always just do a double major or a minor in one subject too. Mostly though, I would say that, much as it's an important decision, don't feel like choosing a college major is so momentous a decision that it's pre-determining the rest of your life for you. You may have a variety of different careers ahead of you. Also, if you're just starting college, or have not yet started (it sounds like you're early in the process from your post), then you'll also have time once you get into your college classes to think things out and, as many college students do, change your major a few times before you settle on one. Spend your first year in college taking classes that really interest you and/or are introductory courses in the majors you're thinking of. Being in the coursework can really help you see whether this is a subject you'd like study more in depth. Good luck!


I'm a junior in high school, so I'm just thinking ahead. I've been contemplating going into either literature, language, or history. The most practical choice would probably be language, because I could then go into translation. I have a problem with teaching, which is why I want to avoid it as much as I can. The problem isn't really teaching, it's public speaking in general; I can't do it. I think I have narrowed my interests into a plan. I will go to college and take some language courses and after that I will start a translation service. Then, to satisfy my literature needs and to perhaps reinforce my knowledge of foreign languages, I will translate literature in my spare time  :Smile:  . Perhaps I might do some freelance writing here and there, but most of my time would be devoted towards translation. This is at least a dream of mine.

I haven't anything to boast at the moment. Also, I apologize for being a little off-topic.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congratulations, *Lioness_Heart*, on the interview. Stay calm and put your best self forward -- we are rooting for you!  :Smile: 

And *Dori*, it is great that you have goals ... and before long, you will have attained them.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> thank-you both!!!
> 
> Sleepy, thanks for the advice. eek.  i always get stuck on the 'have you got any questions' bit of interviews.


hm, I see. maybe you can find some help on the internet (for example the Times have a detailed Education supplement - www.timesonline.co.uk )
or go through the univ's brochures and just ask about something that you already know anyway???





> And well done on getting the scholarship!


yeah, well, that was like ages ago. I got a scholarship to do a year abroad in England in 2004/05.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Just passed my Doctoral Fields Exams today. A years preperation, and it all went by so fast!  Now all I have to do is write the dissertation. Might help to come up with an idea for one first.


hey PL, congrats! (sorry it took me so long to congratulate you)!
will you be teaching at college while you write on your PhD? 
you take the exams first before you write the dissertation? crazy Americans  :Wink:  *joking*

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Just found out I've got an interview at oxford uni next week!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo scared!!! Not much of a boast really. But considering how worried I was abbout whether I'd get an interview or not, I just want everyone to know...


Good luck Lioness - I had an interview at Oxford many, many moons ago (I didn't get in!) and my advice to you would be, be prepared (I wasn't), be yourself (I wasn't), don't be nervous, and say what you think. I think what they are looking for is people who can think independently, show some spark, and the rest of it comes down to whether they like you or not, I'm afraid. Which college have you applied to?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I think what they are looking for is people who can think independently, show some spark, and the rest of it comes down to whether they like you or not, I'm afraid.


yep, showing some spark is always a good idea.

don't be like "Ooooo, I have to answer these questions so I'll get accepted". Try to find them interesting in their own right and let your interest show (in your facial expressions, I mean). try to think of it as a quiz show or a sudoku or whatever, something that is a challenge but also fun.
look at the person who asked you a question when you answer it, don't stare at your fingertips, the ceiling, the floor. Also look at those who didn't ask the question to make sure everyone's following you and feels included. (I'm not sure if this is how it's done in England.?)

that's what I normally do in oral exams and it helps a lot. if they get the impression you're not interested in the topic/questions in their own right but are just there for the marks/scholarship/univ place they might get a bit grumpy.

----------


## symphony

Just felt like boasting about it a bit... We had our last day in college today, in honour of which a grand cultural program (organised by us students) was held- the first item of the program being a song written and tuned by me.  :Smile:  Sung by me and another 3 friends (that includes ahsiam and gothic, by the way), with me on keyboard and another friend playing the guitar, it didnt go that bad (though was sounding a bit shaky during the bridge before the chorus). And i was pleased to know everyone enjoyed it and thought the last bit was presented particularly well. And guess what? That last bit was fully done by me and ahsiam!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> I'm a junior in high school, so I'm just thinking ahead. I've been contemplating going into either literature, language, or history. The most practical choice would probably be language, because I could then go into translation. I have a problem with teaching, which is why I want to avoid it as much as I can. The problem isn't really teaching, it's public speaking in general; I can't do it. I think I have narrowed my interests into a plan. I will go to college and take some language courses and after that I will start a translation service. Then, to satisfy my literature needs and to perhaps reinforce my knowledge of foreign languages, I will translate literature in my spare time . Perhaps I might do some freelance writing here and there, but most of my time would be devoted towards translation. This is at least a dream of mine.


Ah, it warms my heart to hear someone deciding between multiple Humanities majors. Most people are deciding whether to major in English or Business, with the implication that English is somehow more interesting but less important. Translation could be a wonderful career, and completely attainable. If it's your dream, then go for it. Incidently, you might be surprised at how easy it is to get over a fear of public speaking if you just jump in. You might enjoy taking a public speaking or an acting class in college to help you feel more comfortable in front of groups, since almost everyone has to make some sort of presentation in front of a group now and again.




> hey PL, congrats! (sorry it took me so long to congratulate you)!
> will you be teaching at college while you write on your PhD?
> you take the exams first before you write the dissertation? crazy Americans *joking*


Thanks, Sleepy! Yes, these exams are to make sure that we've both got a comprehensive knowledge of our field and can discuss at the level a professor should be able to. It consists of reading three thematic lists covering over 100 works of literature and then being questioned about whatever comes to mind of the professors the day of the exams. After writing the dissertation we have the defense, which is like the post dissertation exam. 

I'll be doing pretty much the same kind of teaching I have been, meaning one or two courses per term but not a full load, and mostly course assistantships and writing classes. I may have a chance to teach a course I design myself sometime next year, which would be great, but that's still very tentative.




> Just found out I've got an interview at oxford uni next week!!!!!!!!! I'm soooooooo scared!!! Not much of a boast really. But considering how worried I was abbout whether I'd get an interview or not, I just want everyone to know...



Good luck, Lioness Heart. That's very exciting. As others have said, come with some questions ready to show you're interested, even if they're things you already know about, and make sure you get plenty of sleep and plenty to eat so your nerves are minimized as much as possible.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Thanks, Sleepy! Yes, these exams are to make sure that we've both got a comprehensive knowledge of our field and can discuss at the level a professor should be able to. It consists of reading three thematic lists covering over 100 works of literature and then being questioned about whatever comes to mind of the professors the day of the exams.


 :Eek2:  that sounds tough. I wonder why we don't have that over here. we've only got the defense, as far as I'm aware. maybe this kind of exam would help to separate the sheep from the goats. do you only have to take this Fields Exam if you want to teach at univ or also if you stay at home and take a PhD for fun?

I'll join kratsy's and your PhD thread one of these days. I'm still working on my graduation thesis in English Linguistics (equivalent to M.A. thesis. 60-80 pages), but my prof wants me to take a PhD later on.  :Blush:  I don't want to do it, but he keeps badgering me. will explain all the pros and cons later

----------


## kiz_paws

> Just felt like boasting about it a bit... We had our last day in college today, in honour of which a grand cultural program (organised by us students) was held- the first item of the program being a song written and tuned by me.  Sung by me and another 3 friends (that includes ahsiam and gothic, by the way), with me on keyboard and another friend playing the guitar, it didnt go that bad (though was sounding a bit shaky during the bridge before the chorus). And i was pleased to know everyone enjoyed it and thought the last bit was presented particularly well. And guess what? That last bit was fully done by me and ahsiam!


Congrats, to you *symphony*, *ahsiam* and *gothic* -- it sounds like you had a very fun time!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> that sounds tough. I wonder why we don't have that over here. we've only got the defense, as far as I'm aware. maybe this kind of exam would help to separate the sheep from the goats. do you only have to take this Fields Exam if you want to teach at univ or also if you stay at home and take a PhD for fun?



Yes, it was tough, and a deep to relief to have it over with. At most universities you have to take the exam if you want a PhD, regardless of the purpose. The exact requirements for the degree can vary among institutions, so I suppose there may be programs out there without field exams, but none I've ever heard of. 




> I'll join kratsy's and your PhD thread one of these days. I'm still working on my graduation thesis in English Linguistics (equivalent to M.A. thesis. 60-80 pages), but my prof wants me to take a PhD later on.  I don't want to do it, but he keeps badgering me. will explain all the pros and cons later


Hey, another potential PhD joins the group. Good luck with that M.A. thesis, and I'll be interested to see what you decide about the doctorate down the line. Would be interested to hear the pros and cons, but perhaps on another thread so we don't get in the way of the boasting going on around here.

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations symphony, ahsiam and gothic!  :Banana:

----------


## kratsayra

> Just passed my Doctoral Fields Exams today. A years preperation, and it all went by so fast!  Now all I have to do is write the dissertation. Might help to come up with an idea for one first.


Yay, congrats!  :Biggrin:  (sorry for the belated message, I'll have to visit this thread more often)

I have finally received word that my written exam was fine, and now my oral exam is scheduled for this coming Thursday. So I will hold off on the celebration until that is over with.

----------


## Lioness_Heart

> Good luck Lioness - I had an interview at Oxford many, many moons ago (I didn't get in!) and my advice to you would be, be prepared (I wasn't), be yourself (I wasn't), don't be nervous, and say what you think. I think what they are looking for is people who can think independently, show some spark, and the rest of it comes down to whether they like you or not, I'm afraid. Which college have you applied to?


I applied to Wadham, but have an interview at St Anne's. I'm swinging between excited and nervous at the moment!

----------


## Niamh

Wowo Lioness! I wish you the best of luck!!!!
Good to see you on site again! :Smile:

----------


## browneyedbailey

My Birthay is in 16 more days today!!! I'll be 13.

----------


## Granny5

> My Birthay is in 16 more days today!!! I'll be 13.


Oh My Gosh!!! You should have told me!!!
(just kidding  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  )

----------


## browneyedbailey

you knew.

----------


## Granny5

Oh yeah...guess I did.

----------


## browneyedbailey

Lair.

----------


## Granny5

> Lair.


Bailey, do you think that's getting a little too familiar with your Granny??
Let's be careful.

----------


## thescholar

I read lines 1-227 of macbeth today in half an hour, despite finding shakespeare insufferable

----------


## browneyedbailey

> My Birthay is in 16 more days today!!! I'll be 13.





> Oh My Gosh!!! You should have told me!!!
> (just kidding     )





> you knew.





> Oh yeah...guess I did.





> Lair.


I was just kidding Granny, my dearest Granny...

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> Yay, congrats!  (sorry for the belated message, I'll have to visit this thread more often)
> 
> I have finally received word that my written exam was fine, and now my oral exam is scheduled for this coming Thursday. So I will hold off on the celebration until that is over with.


Thanks, Krats. I'll have my fingers crossed for you on Thursday. I'm sure it will go beautifully.  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Yay, congrats!  (sorry for the belated message, I'll have to visit this thread more often)
> 
> I have finally received word that my written exam was fine, and now my oral exam is scheduled for this coming Thursday. So I will hold off on the celebration until that is over with.





> I applied to Wadham, but have an interview at St Anne's. I'm swinging between excited and nervous at the moment!


Good luck to both of you.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I read lines 1-227 of macbeth today in half an hour, despite finding shakespeare insufferable


congrats, Joe. why don't you like Shakespeare?

*kratsy*, congrats on your written exams and good look for the orals!


bailey is another member of the Granny clan?

----------


## kratsayra

I finally finished by PhD exam!! I passed my oral exam this morning.  :Biggrin:  yayayay, I'm so glad it's over now!  :Smile:

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Way to go, Krats!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:  I know for me it took about a day or more for it to really sink in that it was indeed over, and that I didn't have to read 12 or more hours a day anymore. A slow unwinding of a joyful realization and then, wow, the freedom!!! Go celebrate and enjoy the fact that you are now at liberty to sleep late, watch movies and television, go out with your friends at a moment's notice and engage in impromptu displays of song and dance.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I finally finished by PhD exam!! I passed my oral exam this morning.  yayayay, I'm so glad it's over now!


congrats kratsy!!!! how did it go? did you get a good mark?

----------


## motherhubbard

WOW! that is wonderful. Good luck

----------


## kratsayra

thanks  :Smile: 




> Way to go, Krats!    I know for me it took about a day or more for it to really sink in that it was indeed over, and that I didn't have to read 12 or more hours a day anymore. A slow unwinding of a joyful realization and then, wow, the freedom!!! Go celebrate and enjoy the fact that you are now at liberty to sleep late, watch movies and television, go out with your friends at a moment's notice and engage in impromptu displays of song and dance.


Yeah. It really hasn't sunk in yet. I'm all about going shopping. I can't wait. I'm going to go frolick in Manhattan. And I'm also going to play my Nintento DS, which is my guilty pleasure. 




> congrats kratsy!!!! how did it go? did you get a good mark?


The oral exam was not as bad as I thought. The options for marks are just fail, pass, or high pass. I did get a "high pass" but the "pass" part is really the important thing.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> I finally finished by PhD exam!! I passed my oral exam this morning.  yayayay, I'm so glad it's over now!


Hooray!!!

----------


## kratsayra

haha. thanks.

you know, when I was a little kid, I had this collection of cat figurines. I almost feel like I should start one again, only virtual this time.  :Wink:

----------


## symphony

Wow thats great, kratsarya! Congrats!  :Biggrin:  Hats off and goblets up to ya!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Congrats, Krats.

----------


## SleepyWitch

:Banana:  I wrote four pages (including a table) about statistics stuff for my thesis today.  :Banana:  you may all bow and grovel before me!  :Biggrin:  
tomorrow, you can all laugh at me when the prof tells me I did it the wrong way round and need to do it again  :Smile: 

anyone seen Lioness? I wonder how her interview went.

----------


## barbara0207

Congrats, Kratsayra and Sleepy.  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  

Sleepy, I keep my fingers crossed for you! Tell us how it went.

----------


## Chava

24 pages out of the 60 page project...i am so tired of the labout market and everything that entails, foreign workers GO HOME! ARGH! 
But, at least now it looks like i'll finish on time  :Smile:

----------


## miljohnj5

Member of 3 honor societies, an English Honors program and will be reviewed for Phi Beta Kappa soon!!! A senior in college this year with published poetry and a publishable Emerson paper and a 60+ page political theory paper based on memory from Proust's Swans Way; plus currently working on my English honors thesis. Wicked...rock on me... :Wink:

----------


## aeroport

Straight 'A's this semester! *phew*
One of which was the Melville seminar, in which I was one of about...two undergraduates.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> 24 pages out of the 60 page project...i am so tired of the labout market and everything that entails, foreign workers GO HOME! ARGH! 
> But, at least now it looks like i'll finish on time


what project is that? hey our page count is almost the same, I've written 26 out of 60  :Smile:  we're meant for each other  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Congratulations Witch, Chava, Jamesian, miljohns5, and kratsayra!  :Smile: 

Umm what have I got to boast about? Well, my mid-year school exams are finally over, and none went too badly.

----------


## crazefest456

I posted more than 456 times! Woo hoo....
*craze sees the 8,000+ posts of pensive and sulks*
 :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congratulations, Kratsayra (feels like your dreaming, right?), Sleepy, Chava, miljohnj5, Jamesian (straight A's -- WOOT!), and smiles going to crazefest456!  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

I've been awake for 42 of the last 48 hour to finish this project. It's due in just 6 hours, and it's finally beginning to look about right.
In about 3 hours i have to be at work ready for an 11 hour shift. Good God, I hope i make it, and i hope i will sleep well tonight, ready for the next shift, and the shift after that. Then it will be christmas. Maybe i will fall asleep before Santa arrives...

----------


## Virgil

Congratulations to everyone on their accomplishments! But I wanted to highlight Jamesian:



> Straight 'A's this semester! *phew*
> One of which was the Melville seminar, in which I was one of about...two undergraduates.


Well, done!  :Thumbs Up:  I would have loved to have taken a Melville seminar in college. I assume now you're an expert on Moby Dick.

----------


## SleepyWitch

Paco 
Chin Chan


edit: arg, this was supposed to go in the name Baki's puppy thread. dunno how it ended up here  :Frown:

----------


## aeroport

> Congratulations to everyone on their accomplishments! But I wanted to highlight Jamesian:
> 
> 
> Well, done!  I would have loved to have taken a Melville seminar in college. I assume now you're an expert on Moby Dick.


I know it pretty well, having written a somewhat lengthy paper on it (by undergrad standards - at a little under 16 pages, my longest to date for school); but really just well enough to know I have to read it again. It's an odd book... 
One thing I can say definitively, however, is that *I do not, under any circumstances, recommend Melville's novel Pierre.*

----------


## chasestalling

4 & 13, 

i defy thee.

1

----------


## Virgil

> I know it pretty well, having written a somewhat lengthy paper on it (by undergrad standards - at a little under 16 pages, my longest to date for school); but really just well enough to know I have to read it again. It's an odd book... 
> One thing I can say definitively, however, is that *I do not, under any circumstances, recommend Melville's novel Pierre.*


Hahaha, I've never read it, but I've heard that before. Only other full length novel I've read is Typee, which was quite enjoyable. I guess Benito Cereno is almost a full length novel, and while it had literary merit I'm not sure it was that enjoyable. I love Melville's shorter works.

----------


## LadyW

I got an A grade GCSE two years early and am also doing an A/S level in maths two years early... 
I dont have much to brag about accept that, shame on me...

----------


## aeroport

> Hahaha, I've never read it, but I've heard that before. Only other full length novel I've read is Typee, which was quite enjoyable. I guess Benito Cereno is almost a full length novel, and while it had literary merit I'm not sure it was that enjoyable. I love Melville's shorter works.


That's how I felt going into this course...and still is. We did BC and Bartleby (which I already knew from a previous course, and are what inclined me to enroll in the first place), plus Billy Budd, which is very good too. _Typee_ was lots of fun, indeed, and I kind of want to read his other travel book _Omoo_ now. Not for a while, though. _White-Jacket_ is also good, though it's not exactly fictional (in a sense, neither is _Typee_); more of a rail against American naval usages - flogging and so forth - but it has some of my favorite passages. I guess altogether the class material amounted to about half of HM's output (no _Confidence-Man_, no _Mardi_ or _Redburn_, no "Paradise of Bachelors", etc.), but it does have me thoroughly interested in his works now, so I'll probably be returning to him in the future (in works other than _Moby-Dick_, I mean).

----------


## amanda_isabel

i've been on vacation a bit more than a week and i haven't gained weight!!!

----------


## Granny5

My granddaughter, browneyedbailey, has had the poem she wrote about her great grandfather selected to be published in a book containing poems by young poets. The poems were chosen and offered for selection by teachers from across the country. Here is her poem that they selected:

*Out where the cotton grows*

Down in the fields where the cotton grows.
Where the irrigational system flows.
Where the tallest stalks of corn grows.
In a little town no bigger than my own.
Out in the East where the cotton grows.
Blooms no bigger than the palm of my hand.
In the Delta of little ol' Arkansas.
Where the the cotton grows .
Two hundred pounds by hands a day.
Out in the sun his seven kids to play.
Great grand daddy Smithee picking away.
Where the cotton grows.

 :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## Remarkable

I continue to recieve compliments about an appearance I made some time ago when I sang for the first time in front of an audience:a debutante.At least something to make my day sound good!

P.S.Granny5,congratulations about your grandaughter!She really has it!

----------


## Virgil

> My granddaughter, browneyedbailey, has had the poem she wrote about her great grandfather selected to be published in a book containing poems by young poets. The poems were chosen and offered for selection by teachers from across the country. Here is her poem that they selected:
> 
> *Out where the cotton grows*
> 
> Down in the fields where the cotton grows.
> Where the irrigational system flows.
> Where the tallest stalks of corn grows.
> In a little town no bigger than my own.
> Out in the East where the cotton grows.
> ...


Hooray for Bailey!!!!!  :Banana:  I love the poem. It deserves it.

Congrats to you too Remarkable. What kind of songs did you sing?

----------


## manolia

Congrats bailey!!!

----------


## Weisinheimer

> My granddaughter, browneyedbailey, has had the poem she wrote about her great grandfather selected to be published in a book containing poems by young poets. The poems were chosen and offered for selection by teachers from across the country. Here is her poem that they selected:
> 
> *Out where the cotton grows*
> 
> Down in the fields where the cotton grows.
> Where the irrigational system flows.
> Where the tallest stalks of corn grows.
> In a little town no bigger than my own.
> Out in the East where the cotton grows.
> ...


browneyedbailey is your granddaughter? I didn't know that. So how many of your fam members are on the forum? That's a great poem by the way. Congrats.

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats bailey and granny

----------


## Shea

That was an excellent poem! I see why it was selected. Congrats Granny and Bailey

----------


## browneyedbailey

> I continue to recieve compliments about an appearance I made some time ago when I sang for the first time in front of an audience:a debutante.At least something to make my day sound good!
> 
> P.S.Granny5,congratulations about your grandaughter!She really has it!





> Hooray for Bailey!!!!!  I love the poem. It deserves it.
> 
> Congrats to you too Remarkable. What kind of songs did you sing?





> Congrats bailey!!!





> browneyedbailey is your granddaughter? I didn't know that. So how many of your fam members are on the forum? That's a great poem by the way. Congrats.





> congrats bailey and granny





> That was an excellent poem! I see why it was selected. Congrats Granny and Bailey


Thanks guys (and gals).

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Remarkable and Bailey!!

----------


## Anza

I passed my Algebra honors class with a C, and got all A's otherwise. I actually got a 92 on the exam! I won't mention to my parents the 20 point curve. LOL  :Biggrin:  I came out of that exam, _in tears_, too.

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> My granddaughter, browneyedbailey, has had the poem she wrote about her great grandfather selected to be published in a book containing poems by young poets. The poems were chosen and offered for selection by teachers from across the country. Here is her poem that they selected:
> 
> *Out where the cotton grows*
> 
> Down in the fields where the cotton grows.
> Where the irrigational system flows.
> Where the tallest stalks of corn grows.
> In a little town no bigger than my own.
> Out in the East where the cotton grows.
> ...


Oh, Granny, and MotherH, and Poppy and above all BrowneyedB! It is SUCH a wonderful poem, how could they NOT have selected it!

----------


## browneyedbailey

Wow. I'm speech less

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> Wow. I'm speech less


Well, thank God you still have your fingertips!

----------


## Anza

Your poem rocks!

----------


## Shea

> I came out of that exam, _in tears_, too.


I've done that several times! :Tongue:  It really feels good when you do well in a tough class, doesn't it? :Biggrin:  Congrats

----------


## RobinHood3000

Just finished my first semester of college, and managed to pass "Physics for Masochists"!!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Just finished my first semester of college, and managed to pass "Physics for Masochists"!!


congrats Robin. so that's why you haven't been around in such a long time?

----------


## RobinHood3000

More or less. Honestly, I probably could have found the time, just didn't find the courage to pop back in after so long, which only got longer. =(

By the way, congrats on your 3113rd post!

----------


## Pensive

> Down in the fields where the cotton grows.
> Where the irrigational system flows.
> Where the tallest stalks of corn grows.
> In a little town no bigger than my own.
> Out in the East where the cotton grows.
> Blooms no bigger than the palm of my hand.
> In the Delta of little ol' Arkansas.
> Where the the cotton grows .
> Two hundred pounds by hands a day.
> ...


I like the poem, it looks very nice when read out aloud.  :Smile:  Congratulations browneyedbailey!  :Smile: 




> Just finished my first semester of college, and managed to pass "Physics for Masochists"!!


Congratulations!

----------


## Virgil

> Just finished my first semester of college, and managed to pass "Physics for Masochists"!!





> More or less. Honestly, I probably could have found the time, just didn't find the courage to pop back in after so long, which only got longer. =(
> 
> By the way, congrats on your 3113rd post!


Oh don't ever feel embarressed to stop back Robin. And congrats on passing Physics. It's not easy. Have you decided on a major yet?

----------


## Sweets America

I can boast today: I have been the first one to be selected by my University to go studying one year in USA!!!! I am so scared! I am so happy but I am so scared!! (I've never travelled alone, even in France :FRlol:  )  :Cold:   :Cold:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  
This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!

----------


## Granny5

> I can boast today: I have been the first one to be selected by my University to go studying one year in USA!!!! I am so scared! I am so happy but I am so scared!! (I've never travelled alone, even in France )      
> This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!


congratulations Sweets! Where will you study?

----------


## Virgil

> I can boast today: I have been the first one to be selected by my University to go studying one year in USA!!!! I am so scared! I am so happy but I am so scared!! (I've never travelled alone, even in France )      
> This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!


Congratulations Sweets. Is this an exchange with another University?

----------


## Sweets America

> Congratulations Sweets. Is this an exchange with another University?


Yes it is a programme with Oregon Universities. I have applied for Southern Oregon University, in a little city called Ashland. This is so strange to me that I am going to walk in the US streets!!! I think I might kneel down and kiss the ground. :Biggrin:  
Thanks for your congratulations! :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I can boast today: I have been the first one to be selected by my University to go studying one year in USA!!!! I am so scared! I am so happy but I am so scared!! (I've never travelled alone, even in France )      
> This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!


congrats, Sweets. this is great news!  :Banana: 




> This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!


I felt the same way when I got a scholarship to study in England for one year.
it's going to be the greatest adventure of your life. trust me, there's nothing to be scared about

----------


## RobinHood3000

> Oh don't ever feel embarressed to stop back Robin. And congrats on passing Physics. It's not easy. Have you decided on a major yet?


I'm thinking Mechanical Engineering. My college has the best MechE program in the country, if I do say so my-biased-self.

By the way, congratulations, Sweets - there's an awful lot of BEAUTIFUL country up thereabouts.

----------


## Virgil

> Yes it is a programme with Oregon Universities. I have applied for Southern Oregon University, in a little city called Ashland. This is so strange to me that I am going to walk in the US streets!!! I think I might kneel down and kiss the ground. 
> Thanks for your congratulations!


I've never been to Oregon, but that is a beautiful part of the country. I wish you lots of luck.  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

Thanks Sleepy and Virgil.
Sleepy, may I print your sentence:



> trust me, there's nothing to be scared about


and stick it to my wall? :Biggrin:   :Tongue:

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

> Thanks Sleepy and Virgil.
> Sleepy, may I print your sentence:
> 
> and stick it to my wall?


Yes, my beloved, stick it to your wall, to the base of your computer monitor, to your fridge, your microwave... and remember this wouldn't be SO scary if you had not dreamt of it for so long and so ardently!

----------


## Sweets America

> Yes, my beloved, stick it to your wall, to the base of your computer monitor, to your fridge, your microwave... and remember this wouldn't be SO scary if you had not dreamt of it for so long and so ardently!


This is true, Schwee, this is what Fifth told me too, and I agree. :Smile:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> I can boast today: I have been the first one to be selected by my University to go studying one year in USA!!!! I am so scared! I am so happy but I am so scared!! (I've never travelled alone, even in France )      
> This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!



Congratulations Sweets! One step closer to your dream  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congrats to you, *Remarkable*, on your musical appearance!

*Granny5*, thank you for posting *Bailey's* winner of a poem. You must be soooooo proud! Congratulations to Bailey and to you! 

Great news on the marks, *Anza*!

*Rob*, had to laugh at your title {_"Physics for Masochists"_}, but congrats to you. Now take a sigh of relief!  :Wink: 

*Sweety*!! How wonderful for you -- don't let fear hold you back from anything, you are strong and you will do well. Congratulations, big time, mon amie!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Shea

Congrats Sweets! That is so exciting! I know you'll do well.

----------


## Niamh

> Just finished my first semester of college, and managed to pass "Physics for Masochists"!!


Good to see you rob! Weldone on Physics! :Thumbs Up:  



> I can boast today: I have been the first one to be selected by my University to go studying one year in USA!!!! I am so scared! I am so happy but I am so scared!! (I've never travelled alone, even in France )      
> This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!


Felicitations!

----------


## browneyedbailey

> I can boast today: I have been the first one to be selected by my University to go studying one year in USA!!!! I am so scared! I am so happy but I am so scared!! (I've never travelled alone, even in France )      
> This is a dream come true, I have been waiting all my life for that!! Ah!!


Where at Sweet?

----------


## Petrarch's Love

*Robin*: Good to see you back around these parts. Congrats on making it through Physics. 

*Sweets America*: Congratulations on the study abroad program. It's lovely up there in Oregon. Of course you clearly knew that this was going to happen when you chose your user name.  :Wink:

----------


## B-Mental

Umm, I'm not bragging, or even boasting really, but Guess Who has a date tonight. Gotta go! B

----------


## Niamh

you go B!  :Banana: 
nah this is better than  :Banana:

----------


## Stardust97

Well, my BIGGEST achievement is getting straight A+'s on every single test since September 2007!!! Whoa...

----------


## papayahed

> Umm, I'm not bragging, or even boasting really, but Guess Who has a date tonight. Gotta go! B



oh la la.  :Banana:  





> Well, my BIGGEST achievement is getting straight A+'s on every single test since September 2007!!! Whoa...


 :Thumbs Up:  Wow, good Job

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Well, my BIGGEST achievement is getting straight A+'s on every single test since September 2007!!! Whoa...


congrats, Stardust! keep it up and make sure you get A+s in all your future exams  :Smile:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## 1n50mn14

> Well, my BIGGEST achievement is getting straight A+'s on every single test since September 2007!!! Whoa...


Niiiiiiiiiiiice!!!

My achievement at the moment:
A)Getting up to page 19 on the story I'm working on writing *yay!*

and B)My Tetris highscore... 29 847... come to think of it, maybe that should have come first...

----------


## Sweets America

Thanks Fifth, Kiz, Shea and Niamh! :Smile:   :Smile:  

Bailey, I'm going to study at Southern Oregon University. :Smile:  It is located just next to the Californian border. :Smile:   :Smile:  

Petrarch, yes I had planned that when I chose my username. :Biggrin:  Sweets has always wanted to be in America. :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

not much of boast, but...
I made my first drink yesterday. I made some screwdrivers for my Grandma and myself. i had no clue what I was doing. after my grandma tasted hers, I asked if I did it right and she said yes. But the way she said "Oh yeah, it's gooood." kinda tells me I made it a bit too strong  :Biggrin: . Oh well.

----------


## Remarkable

> Hooray for Bailey!!!!!  I love the poem. It deserves it.
> 
> Congrats to you too Remarkable. What kind of songs did you sing?


Thanks!I sang French blues:Patricia Cass,if anyone knows her.And also,thank you Kiz and papayahead.

----------


## SleepyWitch

my thesis is growing like a giant mutant mushroom with ten heads... !!! 
I've already got 62 pages. we are supposed to write between 60-80 pages and I've got 1 1/2 more weeks to go. at the moment, I don't know how to fit it all inside 80 pages  :Eek:  I'll have to be careful not to write _too much_. at first I didn't know what to write at all!  :Banana: 
well, half of what I wrote this weekend is bull**** and maybe I'll scrap it.

----------


## Virgil

> my thesis is growing like a giant mutant mushroom with ten heads... !!! 
> I've already got 62 pages. we are supposed to write between 60-80 pages and I've got 1 1/2 more weeks to go. at the moment, I don't know how to fit it all inside 80 pages  I'll have to be careful not to write _too much_. at first I didn't know what to write at all! 
> well, half of what I wrote this weekend is bull**** and maybe I'll scrap it.


Don't you have an outline Sleepy? You should have this roughly mapped out. Sometimes a section does grow on you if you under estimated it, but this sounds like you're letting the paper get out of control.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Don't you have an outline Sleepy? You should have this roughly mapped out. Sometimes a section does grow on you if you under estimated it, but this sounds like you're letting the paper get out of control.


yes, I do have an outline. there's too more points I want to mention briefly, but I'll discuss only a handful of examples for each and keep it brief. then I need to add some more stuff to my "Theoretical Implications" and stick an Introduction to the thing  :Thumbs Up:  I think we can write more than 80 pages, but I'd prefer it not to be more than 90

----------


## Petrarch's Love

Glad it's shaping up, Sleepy. I know exactly what you mean about getting to that point in a project when things just take off and you can hardly find the room to say all the things that need saying. I always write over the set limits too.  :Wink:  That's a good place to be, though, provided you're overwriting with substance and not just fluff, and it sounds like you're caught up with something substantial. It's much easier to edit and streamline too much material than to find yourself with too little material. Good luck with the finishing up.  :Banana:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Glad it's shaping up, Sleepy. I know exactly what you mean about getting to that point in a project when things just take off and you can hardly find the room to say all the things that need saying. I always write over the set limits too.  That's a good place to be, though, provided you're overwriting with substance and not just fluff, and it sounds like you're caught up with something substantial. It's much easier to edit and streamline too much material than to find yourself with too little material. Good luck with the finishing up.


thanks Petrarch  :Smile: 
the thing is, my topic touches on an area in which there have been lots of new developments lately (not in the English language itself, I mean, but in the way it is studied and described). so there isn't much literature to go by... i mean there is, but it's mostly "seminal" work, where the authors set an agenda and tell you what should be done or that a new theory is needed. but they don't tell you what that theory is.... even the prof said he can't think of any books that specifically address the questions raised by my topic (not by me but the topic itself) and I should just piece it together from different general sources...... aaaaaaaaaaaargh, I'm writing without a safety net  :Eek:

----------


## Shea

That sounds like a very interesting paper Sleepy! I love reading things about the study of the English Language. I took a history of the English language course in college, and though it was tough, it was definitely one of the more interesting classes! Good luck with your thesis!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> That sounds like a very interesting paper Sleepy! I love reading things about the study of the English Language. I took a history of the English language course in college, and though it was tough, it was definitely one of the more interesting classes! Good luck with your thesis!


thanks, Shea. well, mine is not about historical linguistics  :Smile:  hehe, it's very technical and complicated  :Blush:

----------


## Sweets America

> my thesis is growing like a giant mutant mushroom with ten heads... !!! 
> I've already got 62 pages. we are supposed to write between 60-80 pages and I've got 1 1/2 more weeks to go. at the moment, I don't know how to fit it all inside 80 pages  I'll have to be careful not to write _too much_. at first I didn't know what to write at all! 
> well, half of what I wrote this weekend is bull**** and maybe I'll scrap it.


Ah, the same thing happened to me while I was writing my 'thesis' when I was doing my first year Master's degree when I was still studying clinical psychology! I had to write something like 40 pages but I wrote more in the end. Actually I wrote with a certain space between the lines and the teacher wanted a larger space, which meant that I had written more than I should have.

----------


## kiz_paws

Your paper sounds cool and shaping up to your satisfaction, good stuff, *Sleepy*!  :Thumbs Up:  

And *Sweets*, I didn't realize that you studied clinical psychology -- very cool.  :Nod:

----------


## Sweets America

> And *Sweets*, I didn't realize that you studied clinical psychology -- very cool.


Yes I did, but I realized that I could not enclose myself into their theories and interpret patients' bahaviors and what they said in accordance to those theories. I felt uneasy about that. Plus I really didn't have good experiences with psychologists as a patient myself.

----------


## Taliesin

Yay, last exam yesterday. Should get a C, or, perhaps, if I'm lucky, a B. 
Quite atough subject, actually, and actually some answers make me feel a bit embarassed - hmm, I don't know, what should go in that blank, I don't have a clue, but hey, this equation was in the same paragraph, so I'll answer this one. Yes. Perhaps I'll get a point for this.

D'oh!
Well, I think I got most of the things right and I have never totally grasped electromagnetism, especially magnetism. 

Anyhow, the next semester is starting in February 11th so I'll have quite a bit free time until. 
Yay! Plus, I think I should get a small scholarship since, at least my brother claims so, the general results in the mathematics-informatics faculty are so low that I should fit into the top 15&#37; with my results. 


Actually I did this post to see what my signature is like since I have completely forgotten what's in there.

EDIT: Hey, I don't have one! So that's why I had forgotten about it.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Well, I think I got most of the things right and I have never totally grasped electromagnetism, especially magnetism.


is this the one where the teacher holds up his thumb, index finger and middle finger as if he had cramps or was about to do cruel things to 3 cats at once?

----------


## Taliesin

Well, yes, that one too. 

But there are other things too, for example, I could never remember those things you measure with teslas and webers. Don't even know how they are in English.

----------


## kiz_paws

> Yes I did, but I realized that I could not enclose myself into their theories and interpret patients' bahaviors and what they said in accordance to those theories. I felt uneasy about that. Plus I really didn't have good experiences with psychologists as a patient myself.


Makes sense to moi!

Cool, *Taliesin*, about the exam -- but question -- what ever happened to your posts being written in the plural format (*We* as opposed to *I*)? .... I used to think that was very cute.  :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Makes sense to moi!
> 
> Cool, *Taliesin*, about the exam -- but question -- what ever happened to your posts being written in the plural format (*We* as opposed to *I*)? .... I used to think that was very cute.


yes, I've been wondering about that too. but last time I asked Tal about it, he didn't reply  :Tongue:  could he be trying to sneak his way out of the whole 'we' thing?

----------


## kiz_paws

> yes, I've been wondering about that too. but last time I asked Tal about it, he didn't reply  could he be trying to sneak his way out of the whole 'we' thing?


Well, if he wants to forget all about it, that's cool. But I really miss it. It was ... so, ummmmm ... well, so Taliesin!  :Wink:  Cheers Tal, whatever you want its cool.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> Well, yes, that one too. 
> 
> But there are other things too, for example, I could never remember those things you measure with teslas and webers. Don't even know how they are in English.


 :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  Next time I have to use the right hand rule, I think I'm going to start laughing. The gun method is ptretty cool, but the male body is hilarious. I'm going to have to sahre that one with some of the engineers around here.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

Didn't want to do something but did it because people insisted. Is it something to boast about?

I lost the debate competition, got that damned 'participation' prize I have been getting for quite a lot of time, and I didn't badmouth the judges I really wanted to criticize because I find it difficult to criticize people. I accepted my weakness in front of my friends which I am not even sure that I possess. Now that is something to boast about, isn't it?

----------


## Shea

Of course! Congratulations Pensive! Self-restraint is something that comes very difficult for many people. I'm always wishing my co-workers had more of it!

----------


## SleepyWitch

yep, Pensy, congrats. I know lots of people who'd have thrown a temper-tantrum if they'd been in the same situation

----------


## Anza

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
I learned the heart thing!! ^^

----------


## Shea

:Banana:  I had my first formal harp lesson this past weekend. The best part is, it was with Sylvia Woods! :Banana:  Then, I went to her concert and attended her workshop. All kinds of light bulbs went off in my head; I learned more about chords than I ever thought I could know! So, I'm sorry if I'm scarce for a little while, but I'm compelled to practice!

----------


## Niamh

wow thats pretty cool Shea!

----------


## Anza

Awesome, Shea!

----------


## Pensive

> I had my first formal harp lesson this past weekend. The best part is, it was with Sylvia Woods! Then, I went to her concert and attended her workshop. All kinds of light bulbs went off in my head; I learned more about chords than I ever thought I could know! So, I'm sorry if I'm scarce for a little while, but I'm compelled to practice!



Congratulations, Shea! I hope your hard work will you pay off well.  :Smile:

----------


## Anza

I made soup!

----------


## kiz_paws

That is great, Shea, enjoy!  :Smile: 

Anza, what kind?

----------


## Anza

Spicy soup to clear up my sinuses before regionals. It's horrible!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SleepyWitch

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh, my thesis is almost finished! my boyfriend and me will proofread it tomorrow and I have to add a tiny little conclusion (in addition to my theoretical conclusions). then we have to format the appendices and print it. I hope there won't be any problems.....

I'm beginning to think that half of what I wrote it B.S. but I'll have to hand it in the way it is. If I go and revise everything, I'll end up going around in circles for 20 more pages.
keep your fingers crossed!

 :Sick:

----------


## Anza

YAY sleepy

----------


## 1n50mn14

> I had my first formal harp lesson this past weekend. The best part is, it was with Sylvia Woods! Then, I went to her concert and attended her workshop. All kinds of light bulbs went off in my head; I learned more about chords than I ever thought I could know! So, I'm sorry if I'm scarce for a little while, but I'm compelled to practice!


No way! That is so cool!!!

I got a LOT done today: I finally did my hair (eyay! Pink-ness again!), had a 1 year anniversary supper with my boy (eyay! Proudness), and fixed my cheetah print skirt, cause the zipper was broken. =[

----------


## Anza

Yay Becca! I fought off religious fanatics and blogged. I've been sick...
Anyone care to go read my blog? I wrote my speech for Latin class on the blog, in which I burst into tears right in the middle of it! It's something I've worked on for a while, and I'm presenting it to my class tonight, and to the Regionals Judges, on Saturday. Any vomments would be much appreciated!

----------


## kiz_paws

> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh, my thesis is almost finished! my boyfriend and me will proofread it tomorrow and I have to add a tiny little conclusion (in addition to my theoretical conclusions). then we have to format the appendices and print it. I hope there won't be any problems.....
> 
> I'm beginning to think that half of what I wrote it B.S. but I'll have to hand it in the way it is. If I go and revise everything, I'll end up going around in circles for 20 more pages.
> keep your fingers crossed!


I would love to read what you think is B.S. ha ha  :FRlol:  

Anyhow, glad that you got this behind you, and good luck in the grade you get. p.s. I thought that you were married...  :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I would love to read what you think is B.S. ha ha  
> 
> Anyhow, glad that you got this behind you, and good luck in the grade you get. p.s. I thought that you were married...


thanks kiz  :Smile:  
hehe, yeah, I call my boyfriend "hubby", although we're not married YET. hehe, sorry if I confused you. but seeing as we're going to marry anyway (maybe in 2 yrs?), you can think of us as married  :Smile: 

*edit:*trust me, you wouldn't want to read it. even if it's not bull it is so confusing it's nearly driving me crazy. it made perfect sense as long as I hadn't written in down, but now it's driving me crazy and I keep forgetting my own line of argument....

----------


## SleepyWitch

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
I've handed in my thesis  :Banana:  
I'm beginning to think it's all crap, but at least I'm rid of it  :Bawling:

----------


## Virgil

> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I've handed in my thesis  
> I'm beginning to think it's all crap, but at least I'm rid of it


 :FRlol:  Congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## Taliesin

Well, this is not a sort of a sudden breakthrough but I still must brag that Il Trovatore is going quite well. I am performing, in the opera chorus, on big stage. There will be seven performances this season.
And I even have my part by heart and I can act and it is quite fun, actually, by now. The director is French, can't speak Estonian and doesn't speak English very well and uses a translator and stuff, but he's cool. And the actors are cool too, especially one that plays the part of Ferrando, but perhaps it is because that the choir doesn't communicate much with other actors, but Ferrando as a captain/general/something like that communicates a lot with his soldiers in the opera.
And it is quite fun to play a redshirt, actually. 

Oh, and quote of the day, from the directors helper, also French, also not very good with English, trying to tell me I should look more unkempt: 
"You look too straight"

----------


## Niamh

> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I've handed in my thesis  
> I'm beginning to think it's all crap, but at least I'm rid of it


I hope you do well Sleepy!

----------


## barbara0207

> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I've handed in my thesis  
> I'm beginning to think it's all crap, but at least I'm rid of it


 :Biggrin:  Ha ha, that's exactly how I felt when I had handed in my theses, but they turned out well. So I expect you will do fine.  :Thumbs Up:  




> Well, this is not a sort of a sudden breakthrough but I still must brag that Il Trovatore is going quite well. I am performing, in the opera chorus, on big stage. There will be seven performances this season.
> And I even have my part by heart and I can act and it is quite fun, actually, by now. The director is French, can't speak Estonian and doesn't speak English very well and uses a translator and stuff, but he's cool. And the actors are cool too, especially one that plays the part of Ferrando, but perhaps it is because that the choir doesn't communicate much with other actors, but Ferrando as a captain/general/something like that communicates a lot with his soldiers in the opera.
> And it is quite fun to play a redshirt, actually. 
> 
> Oh, and quote of the day, from the directors helper, also French, also not very good with English, trying to tell me I should look more unkempt: 
> "You look too straight"


Great quote, Taliesin!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol:  

And congratulations. Il Trovatore is a great opera, and being on stage is a wonderful thing. I predict you will become addicted to it!  :Biggrin:

----------


## kiz_paws

Great stuff, *Taliesin*! That is fantastic (and I enjoyed that quote, ha ha). And *SleepyWitch*, thanks for that 'hubby' explanation -- cute! Happy times now for you -- now that the headache of writing the paper is done -- Signed Sealed and Delivered YAYAY!

[by the way, hello to *Barbara* who I have not 'seen' in a long time!]  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

I'm a regular in a Facebook group on waiting until marriage to have sex. As one of the few atheists in a largely theistic community, I have the opportunity to shake things up and offer an alternative viewpoint on a regular basis. I feel like I'm making a difference and giving people some perspective on what we atheists are like.

----------


## Pensive

> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I've handed in my thesis 
> I'm beginning to think it's all crap, but at least I'm rid of it


Hehe, I can relate to that. It feels wonderful to get rid of a responsibility! Congratulations!  :Biggrin: 




> Well, this is not a sort of a sudden breakthrough but I still must brag that Il Trovatore is going quite well. I am performing, in the opera chorus, on big stage. There will be seven performances this season.
> And I even have my part by heart and I can act and it is quite fun, actually, by now. The director is French, can't speak Estonian and doesn't speak English very well and uses a translator and stuff, but he's cool. And the actors are cool too, especially one that plays the part of Ferrando, but perhaps it is because that the choir doesn't communicate much with other actors, but Ferrando as a captain/general/something like that communicates a lot with his soldiers in the opera.
> And it is quite fun to play a redshirt, actually. 
> 
> Oh, and quote of the day, from the directors helper, also French, also not very good with English, trying to tell me I should look more unkempt: 
> "You look too straight"


And she was the the director's helper in translation? Heh in this case I am quite sure there would be some more fun stuff awaiting you.




> I'm a regular in a Facebook group on waiting until marriage to have sex. As one of the few atheists in a largely theistic community, I have the opportunity to shake things up and offer an alternative on a regular basis. I feel like I'm making a difference and giving people some perspective on what we atheists are like.


 :FRlol: 

Indeed you are.

Hmmm following Robin's example, I think I have got something to boast about. I am a Pakistani, yet I am not a terrorist.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Well, this is not a sort of a sudden breakthrough but I still must brag that Il Trovatore is going quite well. I am performing, in the opera chorus, on big stage. There will be seven performances this season.
> And I even have my part by heart and I can act and it is quite fun, actually, by now. The director is French, can't speak Estonian and doesn't speak English very well and uses a translator and stuff, but he's cool. And the actors are cool too, especially one that plays the part of Ferrando, but perhaps it is because that the choir doesn't communicate much with other actors, but Ferrando as a captain/general/something like that communicates a lot with his soldiers in the opera.
> And it is quite fun to play a redshirt, actually. 
> 
> Oh, and quote of the day, from the directors helper, also French, also not very good with English, trying to tell me I should look more unkempt: 
> "You look too straight"


that's too cool, Tal. I didn't know you sing.  :Thumbs Up:  how come I missed that?

----------


## mir

Congrats, Sleepy and Taliesin!!! And to Robin for a) his interesting views; and b)atheism and Serenity  :Wink: 

Doubleboast for me - got better grades than half my class here although I was doing everything in a different language (mostly by studying insanely) . . . and am going to have a poem published!  :Biggrin:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I'm a regular in a Facebook group on waiting until marriage to have sex. As one of the few atheists in a largely theistic community, I have the opportunity to shake things up and offer an alternative on a regular basis. I feel like I'm making a difference and giving people some perspective on what we atheists are like.


Go Robin! Nice to spread the word in such a creative away, and in such a suprising environment.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Congrats, Sleepy and Taliesin!!! And to Robin for a) his interesting views; and b)atheism and Serenity 
> 
> Doubleboast for me - got better grades than half my class here although I was doing everything in a different language (mostly by studying insanely) . . . and am going to have a poem published!


congrats mir, that's too cool  :Smile:  sorry I didn't reply to your PM a couple of months back, I was so busy with my bloody thesis.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ee
> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> I've handed in my thesis  
> I'm beginning to think it's all crap, but at least I'm rid of it


Congratulations, Sleepy!!! I'm sure it's a great thesis. Hope you're enjoying the sudden freedom.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Congratulations, Sleepy!!! I'm sure it's a great thesis. Hope you're enjoying the sudden freedom.


hey Petrarch, thanks  :Smile:   :Banana: 
hehehe, yeah well, my freedom won't last for long, coz I gotta get started on studying for the exams (they start in August, but it's recommended to study for half a year to a whole year  :Eek: ). but tell you what, I've been looking forward to that because I still prefer studying and reading stuff to writing and doing research myself... so it's OK  :Smile:   :Banana: 
but before I start studying, my hubby and me are going to England for a week (Feb. 15-21).  :Smile:

----------


## kratsayra

Hey Sleepy - Congrats on finishing and turning in your thesis! That's great! And I hope you have a great vacation in England - that's a good way to reward yourself and take a break.  :Smile: 

As for me - I'm happy cause I just found out I'll be presenting at a conference in April. I feel good about it because last year I went to the same conference on a panel formed by my professor. This year, my paper got accepted just on my own.  :Smile:  It's not a super-competitive conference, but it's still nice to get the acceptance letter. Too bad it's in Macomb, Illiniois.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bakiryu

Today...........I listened to DEVO for over 12 hours.


(although i'm not sure if that's a boast, or a slight mental disorder  :Tongue: )

----------


## kiz_paws

*Baki:* And that goes to prove that there is a little bit of Lily in all of us!  :Banana:  

*mir*, that is wonderful news -- congratulations indeed!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Bakiryu

> *Baki:* And that goes to prove that there is a little bit of Lily in all of us!


 :FRlol:  yes and I'm blaming her! You know you gonne crazy when you've been listening to something from when you wake up to sleep for three whole days.  :Eek:

----------


## Dori

I received my report card and was astonished to find out that I maintained my 97 GPA from last marking period! My grades are as follows:

French (99)
English (97)
Psychology (97)
US History (95)
Math B (99)
Chemistry (94)
Microcomputer Apps. (97)
Physical Education (100)

And under the comments section of my report card, I received three (3) "Patrick does outstanding work"s.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Chava

I have made a friend

----------


## kratsayra

Dori - that is an excellent report card! Felicitations! Good job!! What year are you in school (you're in high school, right?)

----------


## Domer121

I have had 3 Espresso drinks today... and am still functional..

----------


## Dori

> Dori - that is an excellent report card! Felicitations! Good job!! What year are you in school (you're in high school, right?)


Thanks.  :Smile:  I'm a junior (11th grade) this year.

----------


## Virgil

*My 12,000th Post!!!*

----------


## kratsayra

Wow Virgil. That's amazing! Happy posting.  :Biggrin:

----------


## LadyWentworth

Congratulations, Virgil! 

Wow! 12,000! I thought that my 1800+ that I currently have was "impressive"!  :Tongue:

----------


## dramasnot6

> I have made a friend


 :Biggrin:  That's wonderful chava

----------


## symphony

> I received my report card and was astonished to find out that I maintained my 97 GPA from last marking period! My grades are as follows:
> 
> French (99)
> English (97)
> Psychology (97)
> US History (95)
> Math B (99)
> Chemistry (94)
> Microcomputer Apps. (97)
> ...


WOW! 
 :Thumbs Up:  




> *My 12,000th Post!!!*


 :Eek2:  
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kiz_paws

*Dori*, that is totally awesome -- sounds like you would be eligible for some decent scholarships once you finish high school and head for College or University! So keep it up my friend! Woot!  :Thumbs Up: 

*Chava*, sweet that you have made a friend. Friends are the flowers in our garden of life.  :Tongue: 

*Virgil*, that is incredible! Congrats  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Granny5

My Aunt, Ellen Massey, was librarian at Western Christian College in Regina, Saskatchewan back in the late 1960's. She wrote a book of poetry titled Quiet Moments. She died in 1969. I have been looking for a copy of the book for years but couldn't remember her last name after she divorced my Uncle and remarried or the name of the college.  :Bawling:  But today I was doing some genealogy research and located her last name and did a google search. After 20 pages of results I located the college. I've sent an email to them requesting information on how I can obtain a copy of her book. I'm so excited. :Banana:

----------


## ntropyincarnate

I've been accepted to the summer intensive at Oregon Ballet Theatre, level III-B!!! I'm excited!

----------


## Anza

Congrats on the Ballet intensive!!

----------


## jon1jt

> hehe, I've opened a similar thread (Let's celbrate) before, but this one is better:
> brag about your achievements (great and small) here.
> *Psychologists say it's good for you!* (clinically tested, not on animals though )
> 
> I read over 100 pages of Psychology today. Now my head is spinning and I probably haven't memorized much, but well, it's only for my general exam topic (don't ask about the special topic!).


um...I read three books in two weeks, and wrote poems, and thought about how we could end world poverty.  :Sick:

----------


## kiz_paws

Cool news, *Granny5* -- good luck with obtaining that book!

*ntropy* -- congratulations to you!

*jon* -- that sounds like time well spent indeed  :Thumbs Up:  (how CAN we end world poverty... should be easy but everything is in the hands of the have's ... including the power to keep it there.... so sad... )  :Frown:

----------


## jon1jt

> *jon* -- that sounds like time well spent indeed  (how CAN we end world poverty... should be easy but everything is in the hands of the have's ... including the power to keep it there.... so sad... )


All we have to do is get those have-nots to stop thinking they are members of the haves.

----------


## Virgil

> My Aunt, Ellen Massey, was librarian at Western Christian College in Regina, Saskatchewan back in the late 1960's. She wrote a book of poetry titled Quiet Moments. She died in 1969. I have been looking for a copy of the book for years but couldn't remember her last name after she divorced my Uncle and remarried or the name of the college.  But today I was doing some genealogy research and located her last name and did a google search. After 20 pages of results I located the college. I've sent an email to them requesting information on how I can obtain a copy of her book. I'm so excited.


That is exciting. Tell what you think of it.  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

My oldest nephew has been asked to teach and play with the Chilean symphony orchestra. He will be in Chile for 6 - 8 weeks. He gets to bring his wife and daughter with him. He only has to pay airfare for his wife. All other expenses will be paid for plus he will get paid during his time there. My nephew plays the trumpet and he is actually quite good. He gets his masters this year and then is going for his doctorate. He currently goes to school in Michigan. We are so proud of him!

----------


## kiz_paws

That is truly an honor *pussnboots*, wow! Congratulations to you and your family!  :Smile:

----------


## pussnboots

> That is truly an honor *pussnboots*, wow! Congratulations to you and your family!


Thx Kiz, last year he got accepted for the summer at a prestigious school conservatory in Santa Barbara.

----------


## kratsayra

> Thx Kiz, last year he got accepted for the summer at a prestigious school conservatory in Santa Barbara.


Chile sounds very exciting. That's great.

I'm curious, what was the conservatory in Santa Barbara. I'm asking cause my boyfriend lives there and he works on (composing) music.

----------


## pussnboots

> Chile sounds very exciting. That's great.
> 
> I'm curious, what was the conservatory in Santa Barbara. I'm asking cause my boyfriend lives there and he works on (composing) music.


I don't remember the name but I think its the only one in Santa Barbara.

----------


## Granny5

My husband, Motherhubbard's Dad, Poppy, has had a poem selected to be published on Far and Away, an outdoors ezine. The poem is Dry Run Creek that he first posted here.

----------


## motherhubbard

way to go Dad! you're a poet and didn't know it  :Tongue: !

----------


## Granny5

But his nose sure does show it.

----------


## Virgil

> My husband, Motherhubbard's Dad, Poppy, has had a poem selected to be published on Far and Away, an outdoors ezine. The poem is Dry Run Creek that he first posted here.


Yay Poppy!  :Banana:

----------


## kiz_paws

Yay Poppy, you rock!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## 1n50mn14

Congrats, Poppy!

I was just offered my DREAM job, in Epsom, Surrey, the UK! Excercising and general stable work with horses XD! I have wanted to live in the UK since I was a young child. All I need to do is aqquire plane fare.

----------


## Homyrrh

I proudly read James 4:6 and 1 Peter 5:5...oh yeah!

----------


## SleepyWitch

hey, I lost loads of weight without dieting! my thesis worked wonders in that respect.
my pre-England weight was *57 kg*
then after England (2005) I was a shocking *69 kg*!
I shed most of that extra weight without any dieting once I was back home, but I got stock at *62 kg*.
while I was working on my thesis, I lived mainly on coffee and nicotine and after I handed it in I was only 55 kg!  :Eek:  I couldn't believe it!
but I'm afraid I lost a lot of muscle and the fat stayed around, because I didn't do my swimming while I was working on my thesis.

so, this last Sunday, I did 3,000 metres! (I used to do 3,000 a week, but it's really hard to get back into swimming once you've neglegted it for a while).
I'll do another 2,000 tomorrow and drag my hubbers to the pool again on Friday (if it's not closed because of Easter).
also, I really need to watch my weight now so it stays around *55-57 kg*.
now that I've got a bit more leisure, I've got this craving for sweets all the time  :Frown:

----------


## barbara0207

> I've got this craving for sweets all the time


Try fresh fruits (but not grapes or bananas, they've got lots of calories) or carrots and peppers (the red ones are rather sweet). 

Have you tried sugar-free sweets? But careful, too much may have an unwanted effect on your intestines.  :Biggrin:  

Otherwise - congratulations. I suppose swimming regularly again will make all the difference.

----------


## Dori

I ran a mile in 6 minutes, 45 seconds today. Not bad considering it was ~40 degrees (not taking into account wind chill) out and I was wearing shorts (my legs were numb throughout, as you might imagine).  :Tongue:  Also, coach told us to run at 60-70% (so as not to injure ourselves), so that's precisely what I did.  :Wink: 

I was fortunate enough to go to Myrtle Beach, South Carolina last week. We stayed in a condo with a good view of the Atlantic Ocean.  :Smile: 

Just one last thing (which has been true throughout my spent existence): I can eat as much as I want and not gain weight (nothing over a pound or two, at least).  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> hey, I lost loads of weight without dieting! my thesis worked wonders in that respect.
> my pre-England weight was *57 kg*
> then after England (2005) I was a shocking *69 kg*!
> I shed most of that extra weight without any dieting once I was back home, but I got stock at *62 kg*.
> while I was working on my thesis, I lived mainly on coffee and nicotine and after I handed it in I was only 55 kg!  I couldn't believe it!
> but I'm afraid I lost a lot of muscle and the fat stayed around, because I didn't do my swimming while I was working on my thesis.
> 
> so, this last Sunday, I did 3,000 metres! (I used to do 3,000 a week, but it's really hard to get back into swimming once you've neglegted it for a while).
> I'll do another 2,000 tomorrow and drag my hubbers to the pool again on Friday (if it's not closed because of Easter).
> ...


Wow Sleepy, 12 Kg, that's like 25 pounds. Are you sure? You look fairly thin in your pictures. That's quite a swing for so short a time and for someone your size.

----------


## kiz_paws

Yes, your photos show that you look pretty darn good, Sleepy! So if that is with weight loss, than you've done good -- I'd not worry about losing more. But if fitness is on your mind, the swimming will definitely be a good toner. Wish to heck I could swim, what a fun way to tone up! Cheers, Kizzo  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Wow Sleepy, 12 Kg, that's like 25 pounds. Are you sure? You look fairly thin in your pictures. That's quite a swing for so short a time and for someone your size.


yep, I found it incredible, too. I do wonder where all the fat went! but yes, I gained 12 kg in one academic year 

thanks *barbara*, yep I eat fruit and veg every day, hubbers and me always have some fresh veg for dinner, like red peppers, carrots, radishes, kohlrabi... and I take some fruit to univ... 




> Just one last thing (which has been true throughout my spent existence): I can eat as much as I want and not gain weight (nothing over a pound or two, at least).


training for 2 hours a day wouldn't have anything to do with it?  :Wink:

----------


## Dori

> training for 2 hours a day wouldn't have anything to do with it?


Nah, I only ran 3 miles today.  :FRlol: 

Actually, I do have a high metabolism which maintains my weight even in the off season.

----------


## browneyedbailey

My poem _Out Where the Cotton Grows_ is getting an award today.

----------


## Virgil

> My poem _Out Where the Cotton Grows_ is getting an award today.


*Hooray!!!!!*

----------


## browneyedbailey

thanx gtg to get the award. Telll you what it gets when I get back

----------


## browneyedbailey

third place.

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

Congrats!!

----------


## Remarkable

I just got an award for an essay I wrote!I didn't think I'd get any,since it was controversial,against the subject,but it was appreciated!

----------


## amanda_isabel

Congratulations, Remarkable! (truly remarkable, and in a good way too  :Biggrin: )

Oh, as for something to boast about**: I played with some make up earlier and wound up looking not like a mess! Yes! Make-up isn't my thing and the only thing I do know how to properly apply is foundation, not to mention that I cannot apply the same amount / weight of make-up on two different sides of the face and as a result I wind up with one of my cheeks "rosier", differently shaped eyes, etc., etc.. LOL!!!

----------


## Virgil

> Oh, as for something to boast about**: I played with some make up earlier and wound up looking not like a mess! Yes! Make-up isn't my thing and the only thing I do know how to properly apply is foundation, not to mention that I cannot apply the same amount / weight of make-up on two different sides of the face and as a result I wind up with one of my cheeks "rosier", differently shaped eyes, etc., etc.. LOL!!!


I've never been able to get the hang of the lipstick thing myself.  :Wink:  I keep smearing it across my mustache.  :Tongue:  

Congrats to you and to Remarkable for the essay.  :Smile:

----------


## amanda_isabel

> I've never been able to get the hang of the lipstick thing myself.  I keep smearing it across my mustache.


practice makes perfect, Virgil  :Biggrin:

----------


## Dori

Well, let's see . . . 

This week I lost 10 lbs. in four days to make my weight in the pole vault. Last night, I was fortunate enough to go on a National Honor Society field trip and I saw _Pride and Prejudice_ as a play. Then, today, my birthday (YAY!), I took the class D section V title for pole vaulting, clearing 10 ft., 3 inches. 

Have I boasted too much or shall I keep boasting?

----------


## kasie

No - keep boasting! Well done, you.









How did you lose 10lb - I want to know the secret, please :Biggrin:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

I got a haircut that doesn't look shocking but actually looks better XD
haha my friend says i look like some sixties model/actress :P 
ALSO
I managed to save up money (usually impossible for me) and with it I bought
The Virgin Encyclopedia of Sixties Music and
The Virgin Encyclopedia of Seventies Music

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH 
happiness!!!!!! (is a warm gun)

----------


## Dori

> No - keep boasting! Well done, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :Biggrin:  Well, there's an academic awards ceremony tonight from which I will probably get my fair share of awards. 

Oh, I got a 96 on my term paper.  :Smile: 

About losing weight: I ate little last week (salads and fruits comprised the majority of my meals) and I exercised more. I didn't even eat supper Friday night (and only ate half of my lunch - an apple and half a sandwich). I ran 1-2miles a day that week on top of pole vault practice, not to mention the 9 miles I did on the treadmill Thursday night. It was worth it though.

----------


## pussnboots

9 miles on the treadmill !!!! I dread doing just 1.5 - 2 miles. Way to go!!!

I have to say that losing 10 lbs in 4 days is not healthy but I guess you know what you are doing.

----------


## kilted exile

I am assuming the 10lbs in 4days will be basically the same as how boxers make weight before a fight. The majority of it is pretty much water weight & sweat, which will go back on again soon afterwards. This is why when you watch boxing you will see a day of fight weight given as well which in some cases can be up to 12lbs heavier than that at the official weigh in.

Not a particularly healthy (or long term) method for weight loss, but it wont do any real damage if you know what you are doing.

----------


## Dori

Yeah, I don't want to ever have to do that again (lose that much weight), but it will probably be a necessity once again at some point in the future. 

Today at my academic awards ceremony I was completely surprised at some of the awards I received:

Highest Average in Math B
Highest Average in Psychology
Highest Average in US History
Highest Average in French III
Highest Average in ACE Microcomputer Applications
2008 3rd Highest Average (99.58, weighted, and that's 3rd in my class!)
The Frederick Douglass and Susan B. Anthony Award (from University of Rochester)***

***One qualified junior may be chosen each year. Nominations for the Frederick Douglass and Susan B. Anthony Award in Humanities and Social Sciences should be based on the following criteria: 
-Course grades and co-curricular activities in the humanities and/or social sciences, and rigor of courses taken in these disciplines 
-A demonstrated commitment to understanding and addressing difficult social issues 
-Leadership 
-A dedication to community action

----------


## Virgil

> Yeah, I don't want to ever have to do that again (lose that much weight), but it will probably be a necessity once again at some point in the future. 
> 
> Today at my academic awards ceremony I was completely surprised at some of the awards I received:
> 
> Highest Average in Math B
> Highest Average in Psychology
> Highest Average in US History
> Highest Average in French III
> Highest Average in ACE Microcomputer Applications
> ...


Wow, that is fabulous Dori. You're one hell of a student.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Dori

> Wow, that is fabulous Dori. You're one hell of a student.


And I'm only third in my class!

----------


## pussnboots

Ok, my boast post isn't as great as Dori's but I finally reached 500 posts. Actually this now makes 501. YAY ME!!

----------


## Sweets America

Well, today, I obtained my bachelor's degree.  :Smile:  
I don't know the grades of the others but I'm quite sure I'm still among the best 5%.  :Brow:  

Antiquarian said:



> I resisted buying a book. For me, that's an achievement. LOL


I agree!  :Biggrin:

----------


## AimusSage

Nice boasts fellow humans of earth.  :Thumbs Up: 

I ate an ice cream today, which isn't that special, but I wanted to boast about it all the same.

Also, I started a minor galactic war by accidentally hitting a Björn Borg cube with my UFO on the way to R-U-Sirius, the binary star system that has a huge collection of puns for sale at discount prices. (the quality of the puns is debatable)

----------


## pussnboots

Congrats Sweets  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:

----------


## kasie

> I resisted a Starbucks' Strawberries and Cream frappuccino today. For me, that's a huge boast. LOL Don't know if I'll be able to resist tomorrow. Two days in a row? I'll go into withdrawal.


Antiquarian, the heat must be getting to you! Resisting buying a book one day and resisting a Strawberries and Cream frappuccino (in Starbucks, no less!) the next - I fear you must be ailing. Perhaps the best thing for you is to lie down in a cool room, not too darkened or you won't be able to see to read.  :Smile: 

Congratulations, Sweets!




> Well, there's an academic awards ceremony tonight from which I will probably get my fair share of awards. 
> 
> Oh, I got a 96 on my term paper. 
> 
> About losing weight: I ate little last week (salads and fruits comprised the majority of my meals) and I exercised more. I didn't even eat supper Friday night (and only ate half of my lunch - an apple and half a sandwich). I ran 1-2miles a day that week on top of pole vault practice, not to mention the 9 miles I did on the treadmill Thursday night. It was worth it though.


Further congratulations, Dori.

Re: losing weight. Er, thanks for the info - perhaps I'll file it for now....And I thought I had done well at the gym, cycling 10.5k and walking 1.5k on the treadmill, but I suspect I'm carrying considerable more weight and rather more years than you.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kasie

> Temptation really caught up with me. LOL I'm scared.



Be sure your sins will find you out.  :Biggrin:  

I've started using a new supermarket - today I discovered they sell books. My shopping bill came out £7 more than I expected- one fifth of my weekly shop on books and that's without logging onto amazon - hmmmm. Perhaps I should join Bookbuyers Anonymous? 'Hello, my name is kasie and I'm a compulsive bookbuyer.' What do you think? No, not yet.... Who was that saint who wanted God to make him free from sin, but not yet?

----------


## sprinks

After failing many tests in maths, I finally scored 87% in one!!  :Biggrin:  YAY!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sweets America

> After failing many tests in maths, I finally scored 87% in one!!  YAY!!


Woooooooooo!!  :Banana:  You rock my socks, and your socks, and everybody's socks!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

> Woooooooooo!!  You rock my socks, and your socks, and everybody's socks!


 :Biggrin:  Thanks  :Biggrin: . That made me laugh though, and so it was like a "hahaha*HIC*haha" because I hiccupped in the middle of my laughter!  :FRlol:

----------


## Tiny Dancer

I have a new friend!!
AND
HER 
NAME
IS
...

Sprinks!!!

 :Banana:   :Banana:  

that is my boast.

----------


## sprinks

> I have a new friend!!
> AND
> HER 
> NAME
> IS
> ...
> 
> Sprinks!!!
> 
> ...


AWWWW  :Blush:  Yay!!  :Biggrin: 

I'm also going to boast that Tiny Dancer is my new friend too!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  

 :Banana:   :Banana:  (Those bananas make me want to dance...)

----------


## Virgil

> After failing many tests in maths, I finally scored 87% in one!!  YAY!!


Great job Sprinks. What type of math was it? Algebra, geometry, trigonmetry?

----------


## sprinks

> Great job Sprinks. What type of math was it? Algebra, geometry, trigonmetry?


Thanks  :Smile: . That test was on data analysis. I've failed trigonometry, algebra and linear functions. The whole class has failed most tests so far, but for the last topic we had a different teacher, and we all did great!!

----------


## Virgil

> Thanks . That test was on data analysis. I've failed trigonometry, algebra and linear functions. The whole class has failed most tests so far, but for the last topic we had a different teacher, and we all did great!!


Sounds like that original teacher was a jerk. If most students are failing the tests, then he's either not teaching correctly or the tests are bogus.

----------


## sprinks

> Sounds like that original teacher was a jerk. If most students are failing the tests, then he's either not teaching correctly or the tests are bogus.


That's what us students keep saying!!  :Tongue: . Thankfully the head of maths at our school has noticed the problem and something is being done about it. Our maths teacher (he was away due to illness, thats why we had another teacher) keeps blaming us every day, saying its our fault we do so bad because we don't do the work etc.... apparently he didn't notice that we did really well, with doing the same amount of work, but with a different teacher!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

> That's what us students keep saying!! . Thankfully the head of maths at our school has noticed the problem and something is being done about it. Our maths teacher (he was away due to illness, thats why we had another teacher) keeps blaming us every day, saying its our fault we do so bad because we don't do the work etc.... apparently he didn't notice that we did really well, with doing the same amount of work, but with a different teacher!


Good for you. Around here it's so hard to get rid of bad teachers. And who suffers? The students.

----------


## sprinks

I got the highest mark in my Art exam!!!!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  Yay!!  :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

Alright Sprinksy! You get five stars for that.  :Biggrin:

----------


## sprinks

Aww thank you Virgil!!  :Biggrin: . Those stars are awesome!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## wyattmtthws

An argument over the phone gave me a headache...next, my girlfriend dumped me...then it rained I was soaking wet...I got home and I found out..

I WON THE RAFFLE DRAW...BRAND NEW LAPTOP! WEEEEHHHHHHH!!!

-------------------------------------
Background Check | Free Background Check

----------


## sprinks

> I failed algebra and I liked it! LOL Had to have a tutor.  Congratulations on passing data analysis!


Thanks Antiquarian  :Smile: . I mentioned it in my last blog entry, that the maths teacher I was referring to, the one we were failing with, he's leaving!!  :Biggrin: . YAY!!  :Smile:  It will be interesting to see what our classes exam results are like in comparison to the other classes, but I'll be happy if pass the exam  :Smile: .

----------


## Pensive

I survived 46 degree C without a fan/anything to assist for continuous six hours.  :FRlol:

----------


## Sir Bartholomew

i won this dance dance revolution contest and it was televised.

----------


## Virgil

> I survived 46 degree C without a fan/anything to assist for continuous six hours.


That's 115F for we Americans. That's pretty hot. Was there humidity too or was it a dry heat? Ive been in a desaert where the temperature has reached 130F or 54.5C. But it was a dry heat. But at that temp who cares dry, wet, it's hot!

----------


## Pensive

> That's 115F for we Americans. That's pretty hot. Was there humidity too or was it a dry heat? Ive been in a desaert where the temperature has reached 130F or 54.5C. But it was a dry heat. But at that temp who cares dry, wet, it's hot!


It's basically a hot dry place where I live, but one of the hottest in the country. Many people refer to it as a semi-desert too when agitated by the hotness. 

And the electricity tends to go off quite a lot since we are facing a great electricity trouble in the country these day. Sometimes even for twelve hours a day but about eight-ten hours are normal everyday. This makes the matter worse and one sweats badly.

----------


## Dori

Report card came in:

Overall Average for the Year by Subject:
English ~ 98
Psychology ~ 97
US History ~ 97
Math B ~ 98
Chemistry ~ 89
French III ~ 98
Microcomputer Applications ~ 93
Physical Education ~ 95

As for final exams:
English ~ 98
Psychology ~ 96
US History ~ 99 (!)
Math B ~ 93
Chemistry ~ 84 (yikes!)
French III ~ 98
Microcomputer Applications ~ 87

----------


## Virgil

> Report card came in:
> 
> Overall Average for the Year by Subject:
> English ~ 98
> Psychology ~ 97
> US History ~ 97
> Math B ~ 98
> Chemistry ~ 89
> French III ~ 98
> ...


What no hundreds?? You're going to have to :Crash:  improve.  :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## EricP

I just found out that I scored in the bottom 33rd percentile on my LSAT, which means I don't have to worry about going into debt paying to go to law school. OK, I guess that's nothing to boast about.

----------


## Pensive

Wow, it seems like you have done very well, Dori!  :Smile: 

Hmmm my boast? I managed not banging my head against the wall when I really wanted to do so. Damn it now is that something to boast about?

----------


## Dori

> What no hundreds?? You're going to have to improve.


Yes, I know.  :Tongue: 

I came so close in US History though.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nightshade

I just discovered I was the first person to use the term 'litnet' on the litnet. In other words *I invented it !!!!!!!!!!!!*.
cue manic laughter.... MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
 :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol:  :FRlol: 
and HA! 
 :Nod:

----------


## Niamh

> I just discovered I was the first person to use the term 'litnet' on the litnet. In other words *I invented it !!!!!!!!!!!!*.
> cue manic laughter.... MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> and HA!


Cool!!!!!  :Biggrin:  
I was the first person to use the term Litaversary!  :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

> I just discovered I was the first person to use the term 'litnet' on the litnet. In other words *I invented it !!!!!!!!!!!!*.
> cue manic laughter.... MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> and HA!


How do you know that?  :Alien:  Did you find your original post?

----------


## Niamh

I think she did!  :Nod:

----------


## Virgil

> I think she did!


And how does she know it was the first time anyone had ever used the term?

----------


## Nightshade

Ehem.... well I looked it up, that is I looked up the term litnet and had it arranged from first occurrence to last...btw FYI there are over 500 occurrences of the term litnet on the litnet!

----------


## Weisinheimer

I did my first shift on my new job and I didn't kill my patient. Yes! I'm working as a health aide in someone's home.





> I just discovered I was the first person to use the term 'litnet' on the litnet. In other words *I invented it !!!!!!!!!!!!*.
> cue manic laughter.... MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> and HA!


wow! congratulations.

----------


## AimusSage

I would like to mention that I have recently become a God and that you all should not worship me, because gods do not deserve to be worshipped by you commoners.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Ehem.... well I looked it up, that is I looked up the term litnet and had it arranged from first occurrence to last...btw FYI there are over 500 occurrences of the term litnet on the litnet!


Not to rain on your parade, Night, but the search lists only the most recent 500 results in any search. The ones before that doesn't get listed.

Good luck on the new job, Weisinheimer!

And Aimus, welcome to the Club!  :Wink:

----------


## Nightshade

> Not to rain on your parade, Night, but the search lists only the most recent 500 results in any search. The ones before that doesn't get listed.


Not to rain on your parade or nothing but the first post I see is the 23of October 2005 ( the litnet crier!)
and the newest one I can see is in in october 2006 
so  :Tongue:

----------


## Scheherazade

I have no parade to be rained on so be my guest.

You mean since October 2006 the term hasn't been used?

----------


## Nightshade

No I was viewing oldest to newest and so it showed only the oldest 500...
 :Biggrin: 

Edit: there have been 500 posts referring to litnet since the 28th of January this year.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

In that case, it must be so... Way to go!

----------


## kasie

I have just completed the General Knowledge Crossword in Saturday's _Daily Telegraph,_ for only the third time ever - and I only had to look up four clues. (Oh, all right, six clues.) Now I'm going to post it off and win £200 and a copy of Whitaker's Almanac - that's me and goodness knows how many hundred others.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

OOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally have something to boast about!  :Biggrin: 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...587&entry=6067
 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

That's awesome Niamh!! Way to go!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## InspireMe

i went to the dentist today after more than a year (yucky, i know), but i have nothing wrong with my teeth! no cavities! very noice.

p.s. this has nothing to do with boasting.. but, one thing i found absolutely silly.. my dentist asked me if i have kids. i stared at him for a moment and replied, "no, i'm only 19!" besides, i always thought i looked young for my age. what a weirdo.

----------


## Virgil

> p.s. this has nothing to do with boasting.. but, one thing i found absolutely silly.. my dentist asked me if i have kids. i stared at him for a moment and replied, "no, i'm only 19!" besides, i always thought i looked young for my age. what a weirdo.


That does sound like he had some ulterior motives. I wouldn't trust him.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> That does sound like he had some ulterior motives. I wouldn't trust him.


yeah, I thought so, too. it sounds like a pick-up line, as if he was trying to find out whether she's married.

----------


## InspireMe

> yeah, I thought so, too. it sounds like a pick-up line, as if he was trying to find out whether she's married.


He could have been doing that, after all I noticed he didn't have a wedding ring. (It's a habit when I see a guy, I always look at his hands. Meh.) But he acted normal after that.. it was quite odd.

----------


## Pensive

Hmmmm...what to boast about! Let me think. Really there has been little lately for me to boast about. Maybe that at the moment I am controlling my sleep for quite a long time to adjust my sleeping routine. I really need to do that, educational institutes are just about to resume their studies! 




> He could have been doing that, after all I noticed he didn't have a wedding ring. (It's a habit when I see a guy, I always look at his hands. Meh.) But he acted normal after that.. it was quite odd.


And the guys with a wedding ring on, don't they use pick-up lines?  :Tongue:

----------


## InspireMe

well, i would hope they direct their pick-up lines to their wives...

----------


## kasie

> p.s. this has nothing to do with boasting.. but, one thing i found absolutely silly.. my dentist asked me if i have kids. i stared at him for a moment and replied, "no, i'm only 19!" besides, i always thought i looked young for my age. what a weirdo.


Maybe the dentist has a regular line of 'patter', like hairdressers: 'Have you been away on your holiday yet? Where did you go? oooh, lovely! Are you doing anything special this weekend?' etc. etc Maybe he was kicking himself for launching into his usual line of mindless chatter with only half his mind on it when he suddenly realised he had started on the wrong one!

----------


## InspireMe

ahh that is also what i thought he was doing, but i wasn't sure how to explain it. line of 'patter'... i love that!

something to boast about.. i got paid at work today and i got more than i expected! i worked harder than i thought. go me!

----------


## Virgil

> Maybe the dentist has a regular line of 'patter', like hairdressers: 'Have you been away on your holiday yet? Where did you go? oooh, lovely! Are you doing anything special this weekend?' etc. etc Maybe he was kicking himself for launching into his usual line of mindless chatter with only half his mind on it when he suddenly realised he had started on the wrong one!


Possibly but I still wouldn't trust him Inspire.  :Wink:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Recently got the sheet music for Don McLean's "American Pie" from the music store - so much fun. ^_^

----------


## InspireMe

> Possibly but I still wouldn't trust him Inspire.


yeah, i have to go with you on that. even if his intentions really were harmless, i don't trust him anyway. haha

----------


## djy78usa

Well, after seeing some of the other post counts around here, its not that impressive, but for someone that normally doesn't spend a lot of time on forums, 500 posts is a big number!

----------


## Equality72521

I haven't had a coke in two weeks.

I'm proud of myself!

----------


## InspireMe

hmm, my 40th post! yay! hahahahah try that for an unimpressive post count. but i'm still happy.. i'm usually terrible at keeping up with forums.

----------


## samercury

I've had my cell for almost a year now and I still haven't lost it (well, not for more than a day)!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

I decided to eat less sweets and lost 7 Pounds!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I decided to eat less sweets and lost 7 Pounds!!!


That is great Baki.  :Smile:

----------


## kasie

> I decided to eat less sweets and lost 7 Pounds!!!


Well done, Bakiryu - you are a model to us all!

----------


## sprinks

Yay!! Nice work everyone, you should be proud of your work no matter how big or small it seems to you!!  :Smile: 

As for me... we had our awards assembly for Semester 1 (as my blog readers would know  :Smile: ) and I got 5 awards, and am top of 4 of my classes: TEE Art, 1a/1b Drama, History and Media  :Smile:

----------


## Lioness_Heart

I got my A-Level results last week, and got 4 As with full marks in 9 of my modules.

And I actually got an A in further maths. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That feels better.

----------


## Scheherazade

Way to go, Lioness!  :Smile: 

What are your plans for the university?

----------


## Virgil

Very good Lioness. You are a true Lioness.  :Wink:

----------


## InspireMe

i painted a picture for the first time in three years!  :Smile: !!
i am very proud of myself.

----------


## aeroport

Five Henry James novels in two and a half months... Plus lots of short fiction by HJ and by HP Lovecraft, along with two Roth novels. 
Altogether a pretty productive summer.  :Smile:

----------


## kasie

> Five Henry James novels in two and a half months... Plus lots of short fiction by HJ and by HP Lovecraft, along with two Roth novels. 
> Altogether a pretty productive summer.



Well done, Jamesian - but remember Thurber's comment:

_I have the reputation of having read all of Henry James - which would argue a misspent youth....and middle age._  :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

Told my mother about my sexuality today.

As they say, those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind.

----------


## Virgil

> Five Henry James novels in two and a half months... Plus lots of short fiction by HJ and by HP Lovecraft, along with two Roth novels. 
> Altogether a pretty productive summer.


That is impressive. I couldn't read James in back to back novels. I would go batty.  :Biggrin:  




> Told my mother about my sexuality today.
> 
> As they say, those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind.


Tal, I hope it went well.

----------


## aeroport

> Well done, Jamesian - but remember Thurber's comment:
> 
> _I have the reputation of having read all of Henry James - which would argue a misspent youth....and middle age._


That is hilarious - and so true! I have _almost_ everything he wrote at this point, and I still can't imagine having read it all. It's just too much...
Anyway, thanks, kasie and Virgil.  :Smile:

----------


## Pensive

Hmmmm a boast....well I admitted to myself just now that I have not got too much to boast about. Can that be a boast itself?  :Tongue: 




> I got my A-Level results last week, and got 4 As with full marks in 9 of my modules.
> 
> And I actually got an A in further maths. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> That feels better.


Congratulations, that's just amazing!  :Banana: 




> Altogether a pretty productive summer.


That's good!  :Biggrin:  




> Told my mother about my sexuality today.
> 
> As they say, those that mind don't matter and those that matter don't mind.


 :Biggrin:

----------


## Taliesin

It went okay.
At least not like this.

I don't have that fancy accent.

----------


## Niamh

Something to boast about! I recieved post in work yesterday! It was a book and a box of chocolates from an Author with a card to say thanks for everything. Isnt that sweet!

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats, everyone.
Tal, you can practice the fancy accent. I'm sure you'll get there  :Wink:

----------


## Lioness_Heart

> Way to go, Lioness! 
> 
> What are your plans for the university?


Thank-you! and to Virgil and Pensive also.

I'm going to study physics at St Andrews University in Scotland come september, but it's getting scarily close...

----------


## SleepyWitch

my first batch of written exams are over  :Banana: 
there's nothing to boast, really, but I'm glad I'm done with them.
Linguistics (today) was ****e. You can pick from 11 different topics and it's recommended to prepare one special topic plus this one thingy where you have to know bits from all areas and apply them to a text. I'd focused on syntax and studied loads and loads and kept the text thingy as a back-up. 
as it turned out, the syntax question was a single essay question instead of 5 or 6 analyses. I could have written lots about this questions, only not from the angle that the examiner had in mind. so I did the text thing instead but was only able to answer 5 out of 7 questions because I had no idea about the other two topics  :Frown:   :Frown:  so I'll probably get a C  :Frown:  I could have gotten an A if the syntax question hadn't been an essay  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: 
but translation and essay writing went fine  :Smile: 

let's hope Geography (Friday next week and the Monday after that) will be better as a compensation. (slim chance of that, but one can hope).

----------


## browneyedbailey

I have a Geometry class that's like 3 years above my grade level and in my Pre-Alg. year, I failed the section on Geometry. I was sooooo worried about this year, but I have made A's on all od my tests and never below a B on any hoework. Yay me!

----------


## idiosynchrissy

*My grand achievement today? I did not call anyone a douche bag. Well except for Ming and Flash Gordon. But I mean real people.*

----------


## eyemaker

This is my 1,000th post! Yay :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> This is my 1,000th post! Yay


Yay!! Congrats.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Poetess

Eyemaker!!! JUST LIKE MIIIIIIINE! I mean I reached my boast post lol




> It went okay.
> At least not like this.
> 
> I don't have that fancy accent.


LOL
I like it, what`s the accent? I mean which part or country of Europe. I understand the American accent more... if not spoken too fast  :Tongue:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> LOL
> I like it, what`s the accent? I mean which part or country of Europe. I understand the American accent more... if not spoken too fast


Poetess, I think it's North of England (probably very far up north, near Scotland). You can tell by the way they pronounce their o's and say "Our John". - better ask a native speaker, though

----------


## Remarkable

Everyone in my new class sees me as an authority in literature by now!

----------


## kasie

> ....I like it, what`s the accent? I mean which part or country of Europe. I understand the American accent more... if not spoken too fast


It's Northern Ireland - a difficult accent for a non-native to produce, easy to mimic but difficult to get just right, Catherine Tate makes not a bad job of it.

----------


## TheFifthElement

Well, I've finally sold the car and instead of slobbing on my a*se every day, I cycle the 3.6 miles to the train station (and back! 7.2 miles in total). Done the first week and now into the second and it's getting easier (and colder). 

Today I nearly ran over a squirrel in the park. Squirrels, as it happens, are quite indecisive!

----------


## barbara0207

Admirable, Fifth! I couldn't do that - not every day and in all kinds of weather.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> It's Northern Ireland - a difficult accent for a non-native to produce, easy to mimic but difficult to get just right, Catherine Tate makes not a bad job of it.


thanks kasie, I never knew Northern Irish sounds like this. but I suppose that explains why it sounds a little like Scottish

----------


## eyemaker

I got the highest score (149/150) in our _Phil. Literature_ subject.. I only have one mistake- It has something to do with the teachers chosen font size, she's very practical when it comes to test papers. She often use one bond sheet for all 150 questions... :Biggrin:  We actually need extra effort in reading every questions slowly and carefully.

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Admirable, Fifth! I couldn't do that - not every day and in all kinds of weather.


Thanks barbara! I've been lucky the weather's been pretty good so far, but I actually enjoy cycling in the rain! My route takes me through a local park and when it rains I get a days relief from dogs, especially those on flexi-leads - a cyclists nightmare!

----------


## ntropyincarnate

i lost 12 pounds in 3 weeks...i'm thrilled

----------


## Tournesol

Today I cleaned the house and changed the curtains...my back is killing me with pain right now, but I feel pretty good about myself!

----------


## wilbur lim

*Being haughty may sometimes be significant and permits you to work to your zenith of ability.I am proud of myself today that I had finally,with hard toil,finished my homework.Now I shall continue to read my pristine book.*

----------


## samercury

I got and A- on a chem exam I thought I failed  :Eek:

----------


## Virgil

> I got and A- on a chem exam I thought I failed


Alright!!! That's great.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

> i lost 12 pounds in 3 weeks...i'm thrilled


Hey, congratulations!




> Being haughty may sometimes be significant and permits you to work to your zenith of ability.I am proud of myself today that I had finally,with hard toil,finished my homework.Now I shall continue to read my pristine book.


 :Tongue:  Love it.





> I got and A- on a chem exam I thought I failed


Congratulations, samercury!

----------


## wilbur lim

What I am proud of today is that...I...am...demure and... eccentric.

----------


## Nightshade

Ive finally _-finally mind you-_ done somthing with my profile!!
 :Banana: 

( with the Niamh faerie's help of course!)  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

- I got an A on my oral area studies exam. that's one of my English exams. Area Studies (_Landeskunde_) is bits of history, geography, culture, current events etc. My special topics were The School System of the UK / US and Agriculture in the UK / US. After that there were a couple of minutes left for general questions. The teacher asked me about the political system in the UK, the role of the monarch today, (illegal) immigration in the US.
I got As both on the content and on my English language skills  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

- I've taken up jogging and went 3 times last week, 1x 4 km and 2 x 6 km. Last night we went again (my "hubby" rides his bike and I jog) and I did 6 km. The downside is I don't have time to do my swimming regularly what with exam preparation, so jogging doesn't tip the balance on the weight loss front.

----------


## kiz_paws

Yay *Nightie*!  :FRlol: 

Awesome jobs, *Sleepy*, congratulations!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## barbara0207

Great job, Nightshade! I love your background, font and colours.  :Thumbs Up: 

Congratulations, Sleepy!  :Thumbs Up:  I'm very happy you passed your exam, and with top marks, too! What's up next?

----------


## TheFifthElement

i just bought a wii-fit!!!!!!  -  yipeeeeeeeee

----------


## Niamh

congrats Sleepy!  :Banana:

----------


## Nightshade

Congrats sleepy!! And have fun fifth!

----------


## Virgil

> i just bought a wii-fit!!!!!!  -  yipeeeeeeeee


This may sound silly but what's a wii-fit? [See Fith, I use the word silly in reference to me.  :Wink: ]

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Great job, Nightshade! I love your background, font and colours. 
> 
> Congratulations, Sleepy!  I'm very happy you passed your exam, and with top marks, too! What's up next?


thanks  :Smile: 
Literature (oral; I'm doing 19th c. novel and Shakespeare), didactics; and then it's the same all over in Geography: physical geo, regional geo, didactics.

----------


## Nightshade

19th c novels? early or late 19th centurey Sleepy? or are you doing the whole thing?
Shakespeare? does that mean you will be hanging out in the shakespeare subforums and joiing in with the shakepseare readings in the book club? - as a sort of study aid of course  :Tongue:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> This may sound silly but what's a wii-fit? [See Fith, I use the word silly in reference to me. ]


I see you tempered it with the word 'may'  :Wink: 

The wii-fit is a game that goes with the Nintendo Wii console and consists of a balance board and, I think, 49 'mini-games' designed to improve your fitness, mainly core stability. So it's got aerobic games, yoga, skiing, those sorts of things, and because it's linked to a games console it is also fun! Details here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Fit

----------


## kiz_paws

> i just bought a wii-fit!!!!!!  -  yipeeeeeeeee


Awesome! I want one, too!  :Thumbs Up: 
Have fun, eh?  :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

I just semi dismantled a chest of drawers emptied a shed ( contets of which is unknown) moved the chest fof drawers into the shed reassmebled it and put away aload of junk in pitch darknes and ugly rain.. and the only causlty was my thumb I seem to hae been stabed by a rusty nail from somthing in the shed...but it didnt draw blood so not too bad... 
I need to talk to the landlady about getting somekind of light in the garden... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Virgil

> I see you tempered it with the word 'may'


Well, one is never sure oneself is being silly. Otherwise one would be silly. I'm at least open to the possiblitiy of being silly.  :FRlol:  Oh and I am definitely very silly.  :Biggrin: 




> The wii-fit is a game that goes with the Nintendo Wii console and consists of a balance board and, I think, 49 'mini-games' designed to improve your fitness, mainly core stability. So it's got aerobic games, yoga, skiing, those sorts of things, and because it's linked to a games console it is also fun! Details here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Fit


Hey that's great. Between this and your post about giving up your car (I think I'm remembering that, though I have no idea where you posted it) you seem to be very serious about getiting fit. Good for you. It's been almost two years now that I really got serious in my exercise. I've been going to a gym (no high tech approach, but you know how old fashion I am  :Wink: ) two or three times a week plus a good walk at least once a week and I'm in as good of fitness as when I was in my twenties. It feels great. Best of luck.  :Smile:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> Hey that's great. Between this and your post about giving up your car (I think I'm remembering that, though I have no idea where you posted it) you seem to be very serious about getiting fit. Good for you. It's been almost two years now that I really got serious in my exercise. I've been going to a gym (no high tech approach, but you know how old fashion I am ) two or three times a week plus a good walk at least once a week and I'm in as good of fitness as when I was in my twenties. It feels great. Best of luck.


Thanks Virgil  :Smile:  I used it for the first time yesterday and today I am _aching_!! Which is good. The yoga exercises are really good, and a good support to the cycling which is going really well (despite the weather). As for getting serious about getting fit, yes that's probably the case. I recently read Haruki Murakami's semi-biography _What I talk about when I talk about running_ and it reminded me of a few things. I guess it's easy to fall into the trappings of convenience, but I've always been quite an active person - we didn't have a car until I was 17 so I walked pretty much everywhere and I never used to be put off by distance. Obviously that's changed! But not anymore. I've been cycling for 5 weeks now and I'm already feeling the benefits in terms of improved mood, I'm less agitated than I used to be particularly when I get to work, and physically I'm more resilient - I've had a cold which was not a bad cold, and there are other benefits which I could only mention in the women's only thread  :Wink:  So, good news all round really  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I just semi dismantled a chest of drawers emptied a shed ( contets of which is unknown) moved the chest fof drawers into the shed reassmebled it and put away aload of junk in pitch darknes and ugly rain.. and the only causlty was my thumb I seem to hae been stabed by a rusty nail from somthing in the shed...but it didnt draw blood so not too bad... 
> I need to talk to the landlady about getting somekind of light in the garden...


nope, I had my exam today.

guess who's got an A?  :Banana:

----------


## TheFifthElement

> nope, I had my exam today.
> 
> guess who's got an A?


Well done Sleepy  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## librarius_qui

* If finances go as planned for November, I'll be glad to boast about something very peculiar to me, and you'll hear of me;  if things go really good, I'll boast of two things! * 

(  :Frown:  If things DON'T work out however, is there anywhere I can say how miserable I'll be? ...  :Bawling:  )


librarius
 :Crash:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I just passed the Biology CLEP test!! I'm so psyched.

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats Weisinheimer.

er, what is CLEP?

----------


## Weisinheimer

CLEP stands for college level examination program. Basically, instead of actually taking a class, you can pass a test to demonstrate that you know the material, and get college credit for it as if you had taken the course.

----------


## Virgil

Good for you Weisy. Looks like Larry brought you some luck.  :Wink:  Oh you didn't need luck.

----------


## Weisinheimer

Haha, he was in my purse as I was taking it. That must've been how I passed, cuz it seemed like I was guessing for most of the questions.

----------


## SleepyWitch

> CLEP stands for college level examination program. Basically, instead of actually taking a class, you can pass a test to demonstrate that you know the material, and get college credit for it as if you had taken the course.


I see. sounds cool  :Smile: 

guess who's got an A in Teaching Geography (30 mins oral exam)?
bah, I'm really knackered now but I've got Physical Geography (40 mins) on Tuesday next week, so I really need to cram.  :Frown:

----------


## Weisinheimer

congrats, Sleepy. Good luck with the upcoming exam. I'm sure you'll do great.

----------


## Domer121

I just got 195 out of 200 on my english formal paper.!! the average was 160!!! Im so happy~~!!!! I pulled the curve up!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Weisinheimer

Awesome job, Domer!

----------


## Bitterfly

And I gave my first post-graduate literature class today, and it didn't go too badly!! Horribly stressful but ultimately exciting!  :Smile:

----------


## andave_ya

> And I gave my first post-graduate literature class today, and it didn't go too badly!! Horribly stressful but ultimately exciting!


 :Thumbs Up:  THAT is COOL. I am hoping to teach literature at a university sometime in the future  :Smile: 

I've spent over three hours almost all in one go on a single scholarship.

----------


## Petrarch's Love

> And I gave my first post-graduate literature class today, and it didn't go too badly!! Horribly stressful but ultimately exciting!


Sounds amazing, Bitterfly. I'm still getting a handle on undergraduate teaching (still a doctoral candidate near the start of the dissertation process), but it must be exciting when you get to lead graduate level discussion. How is it that it was your first class today, though? Our term is almost done. Is it some sort of short seminar or on an unusual schedule? What's your field or time period of literary interest? I'm a Renaissance woman, myself, as my screen name suggests.

----------


## Bitterfly

I'm in a slightly different system, which would be hard and long to explain, ha ha! My usual teaching is at undergraduate level, mostly literature and translation, but not specialised since the curriculum changes every year. This is the contrary of boring but keeps me working so much that I had to delay the post-grad class until now (it runs on till March)! 

I don't consider myself a specialist of any particular period, but rather a dilettante in and exploratory amateur of many, even though my MAs (? not sure of the equivalent) were about authors of the Romantic and Modernist periods (my faves, in British literature). I still have a LOT to learn and read... And I haven't started on a doctorate yet (they accept you at university level here with a different type of post-graduate diploma), but I'll probably want to work on someone from that period again (or maybe from the Victorian era... see, that's the problem, too much to choose from!).

I noticed you were Renaissance, but I know practically nothing about that period (apart from Shakespeare, whom I've had to give classes on - and even then, not much).  :Blush: 

The older the students are the nicer it is, because they actually understand everything you say!  :Biggrin:  But it's hard because they've obviously more demanding.

----------


## grace86

Haha not a graduate student or anything, still working on my undergrad courses, but I just got a 99/100 on my ethnography midterm exam! My professor is in the top of the field on Mayan archaeology so I really feel like I accomplished something! I studied so hard for it!

I also got a B on my structural and descriptive linguistics midterm, which is crazy because I thought I was gonna fail that one for sure. Another one that I did major studying for!

----------


## kratsayra

> And I gave my first post-graduate literature class today, and it didn't go too badly!! Horribly stressful but ultimately exciting!


That sounds really exciting! I'm a PhD student teaching undergraduate courses like Petrarch. I often wonder what it will be like, as a starting professor, to actually teach grad (or post-grad, depending on your location) courses. Sounds kind of daunting, so congratulations. 




> Haha not a graduate student or anything, still working on my undergrad courses, but I just got a 99/100 on my ethnography midterm exam! My professor is in the top of the field on Mayan archaeology so I really feel like I accomplished something! I studied so hard for it!
> 
> I also got a B on my structural and descriptive linguistics midterm, which is crazy because I thought I was gonna fail that one for sure. Another one that I did major studying for!


Good job on your midterms. It's also nice to hear a student happy with a B that they've worked hard for.  :Smile:

----------


## sprinks

We had our awards ceremony, I came first in History, Art, and the 1A/1B Drama classes  :Smile:

----------


## Remarkable

> We had our awards ceremony, I came first in History, Art, and the 1A/1B Drama classes



Good work!!!

Ooh,I never thought I'd be THIS good in Physics!!!I always thought my area of ability was Literature...

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats sprinks and remarkable!

I've just had my 40 mins oral exam in Physical Geography and got a B. I would have given myself a C. I did know a lot, but the stupid examiner kept asking the wrong questions. I had studied my two special topics in a systematic way and could have given them in a logical, well-structured order, but he kept asking about stupid "facts" that didn't even really have to do with my topic.
Anyway, I can't complain about a B.

----------


## Scheherazade

Congrats, Sleepy. What's left now?

I have just met a German lady who teaches ESOL at the college I work; have you heard from that job application yet?

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Congrats, Sleepy. What's left now?
> 
> I have just met a German lady who teaches ESOL at the college I work; have you heard from that job application yet?


now there's only regional geography (I'm doing the structural change of the US economy + toursim in Germany).
about the application, the deadline is only in March and they haven't even got the details for 2009 on their homepage yet. so I hope they haven't cancelled this programme.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Congrats to everybody!

New puppy knows how to sit, fetch AND do his business outdoors (most of the time.) And he's only 7 weeks. XD

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> New puppy knows how to sit, fetch AND do his business outdoors (most of the time.) And he's only 7 weeks. XD


Impressive!!!!

----------


## Virgil

> Congrats to everybody!
> 
> New puppy knows how to sit, fetch AND do his business outdoors (most of the time.) And he's only 7 weeks. XD


Congrats to everyone from me as well. As to you Becca, wow, you are a good trainer. Seven weeks and all the they want to do is run, eat and sleep.

----------


## 1n50mn14

Virg, as I'm not in school or working right now, I've got unlimited time, attention and energy to spend on puppy. He has about three hours of 'good phases' throughout the day. The rest is insanity.

----------


## Virgil

> Virg, as I'm not in school or working right now, I've got unlimited time, attention and energy to spend on puppy. He has about three hours of 'good phases' throughout the day. The rest is insanity.


Yes I understand.  :FRlol:

----------


## Remarkable

I won this competition organised by th American Embassy here and maybe,if over there they decide so,I might be going to the States for one month for summer school!It does feel wonderful to be the first time after time :-D !

----------


## Weisinheimer

Congrats Remarkble. That sounds awesome!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> I won this competition organised by th American Embassy here and maybe,if over there they decide so,I might be going to the States for one month for summer school!It does feel wonderful to be the first time after time :-D !


That's fabulous Remarkable. Where are you from? Your profile doesn't say. And what part of the US will you be?

----------


## Joreads

> We had our awards ceremony, I came first in History, Art, and the 1A/1B Drama classes


Wow well done

----------


## Thespian1975

I've won best actor TWICE in our group awards ceremonies. I have also won best play in a national NODA awards - it was for The Haunting of Hill House.

----------


## Virgil

Well, with a name like Thepian, you ought to win best actor.  :Biggrin:  Well, done. If you're ever a famous actor, you will let us know I hope.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

*MY BLUE (playmo') TIMBERED HOUSE ARRIVED!* I HAVE A HOME, NOW!!!

I bet noone shares this feeling! haha!  :Biggrin: 


 :Crash:

----------


## Remarkable

> That's fabulous Remarkable. Where are you from? Your profile doesn't say. And what part of the US will you be?


I'm from Albania :Biggrin: .This summer...Mmmm...North Carolina is for sure and then we might be traveling a bit around the country:Washington D.C and so...
I should definitely update my profile :Biggrin: !

Again boasting now :Tongue: ...
Me and my friends from school created this absolutely fantastic innovative Christams Tree with coloured tyres of all kinds right in the middle of the city.It was for a competition but we ended having sooooo much fun(and sooooo much paint on our clothes)!We don't know yet if we'll win,though...

----------


## Virgil

> I'm from Albania.This summer...Mmmm...North Carolina is for sure and then we might be traveling a bit around the country:Washington D.C and so...
> I should definitely update my profile!
> 
> Again boasting now...
> Me and my friends from school created this absolutely fantastic innovative Christams Tree with coloured tyres of all kinds right in the middle of the city.It was for a competition but we ended having sooooo much fun(and sooooo much paint on our clothes)!We don't know yet if we'll win,though...


Well, that is fantastic about you going to the US. If you happen to be in New York, let me know.

Ok, here's my boast. I gave my sixth blood donation of the year todaay. i think that is the most anyone can give in any one year. You are allowed to donate every 56 days here and I basically donated every other month. I do hope my blood helps some needy person.  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

> Well, that is fantastic about you going to the US. If you happen to be in New York, let me know.
> 
> Ok, here's my boast. I gave my sixth blood donation of the year todaay. i think that is the most anyone can give in any one year. You are allowed to donate every 56 days here and I basically donated every other month. I do hope my blood helps some needy person.



Your boas is much too kind, Virgil! It shouldn't count as one ... Maybe it counts as the opposite of a boasting!  :Biggrin:  haha!


Libri~
 :Crash:

----------


## Virgil

Thanks Libri.  :Smile:

----------


## kiz_paws

What wonderful people to rub shoulders with indeed!

Congrats to all!  :Nod:   :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Weisinheimer

I got a job!  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:

----------


## kilted exile

> I got a job!


The real boast comes when you retire :FRlol:  nah, congrats

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats Thespian, Remarkable and Virgil  :Thumbs Up: 

I finally got my exam results (for my graduation exams, similar to MA)
I've got an 1.68 overall. 1 is the best mark, like A and 2 corresponds to a B. So I'm somewhere around an A-.  :Banana: 
I've got an A on my thesis  :Banana:  and the dreaded C in Linguistics like I expected  :Frown:  .

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, Weisinheimer - I hope you will be happy and successful in your new job.

Congratulations, Sleepywitch - what's next?

Congratulations, Virgil - does that mean you have an empty arm now? (Whoops, that dates me... and I shouldn't make jokes about such a worthy cause, so - apologies. They don't want my blood - too many allergies floating round in it, they said.)

----------


## Virgil

Great job Sleepy. Does that mean now you're a teacher?


Kasie, thank you. I've never heard the expession "empty arm" but yes I probably do.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

I did well. Only 2 pints, then coke the rest of the night :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> I did well. Only 2 pints, then coke the rest of the night


Great Kilt. That's discipline. You reminded me. I used to switch over to club sodas with a lime at some point. Everyone used to think I was still drinking something sophisticated  :FRlol:  and were shocked when they asked. One person was shocked at how much he thought I was drinking without getting the least bit drunk.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Weisinheimer

> The real boast comes when you retire nah, congrats


haha, thanks.




> Congratulations, Weisinheimer - I hope you will be happy and successful in your new job.


Thank you, Kasie. I hope so too.  :Smile:

----------


## LostPrincess13

Wow, i can't think of a boast that'll hold a candle to any of you guys! :Biggrin:  My congratulations to everyone! :Smile: 

Hmmm... I made the dean's list during my first semester... :Biggrin:  I'm a college freshman, you see... :Smile:

----------


## Virgil

> Wow, i can't think of a boast that'll hold a candle to any of you guys! My congratulations to everyone!
> 
> Hmmm... I made the dean's list during my first semester... I'm a college freshman, you see...


What do you mean you can't think of a boast? That's a great boast. Congratulations LostP.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Great job Sleepy. Does that mean now you're a teacher?


not quite  :Smile:  it means I'm now allowed to take teacher training in Bavaria. But I didn't apply for it because I want to go to England.

congrats, *kilted*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kiz_paws

Congrats to all of ye. I'd pat youze on the backs if I could. Instead, may I raise a toast? **to you!**

----------


## Joreads

> Wow, i can't think of a boast that'll hold a candle to any of you guys! My congratulations to everyone!
> 
> Hmmm... I made the dean's list during my first semester... I'm a college freshman, you see...


Hey well done.

----------


## Zee.

I just wrote a killer essay for American history.

Don't be jealous, i know you wish you could have written it for me...

----------


## Virgil

> I just wrote a killer essay for American history.
> 
> Don't be jealous, i know you wish you could have written it for me...


Good for you Lima. But why do they teach American history in Austrailia?

----------


## Zee.

They teach pretty much everything Virgil.
I think that every country should teach history from all over the world. 

last year I did chinese history, this year i'm doing American History and Russian History ( area of study is called History Revolutions )

I think it's important that different aspects of history are taught everywhere.

I'm not from Australia, so when I did Aus history years back I was kind of bored.
American history has been my absolute favourite academic interest for a long time.

This year I'm doing History - America, Russia
Lit
English
Legal studies - crim and civil
and International studies - global issues and politics

----------


## Zee.

I'm actually surprised at that question. Don't they teach other forms of history in America, other than.. American history?

----------


## djy78usa

> Good for you Lima. But why do they teach American history in Austrailia?


The sad thing is, they probably do a better job teaching American history in Australia than they do here. My cousin, a high school senior at the time, once asked me, "who's that guy on the $10 bill." When I told him it was Alexander Hamilton, he asked, "oh, was he like the first president or something?"

----------


## Zee.

I adore American History, I think it is utterly amazing. Really exciting stuff.

----------


## djy78usa

> I adore American History, I think it is utterly amazing. Really exciting stuff.


If only more Americans felt that way...

----------


## Zee.

I think that the teaching of the events of WW II should be compulsary in every single school. Apparently it's not, and that makes me pretty damn sad..


I was thinking about why I love books today. And I think one of the main reasons is because of what they teach us about ourselves, about other people, and about the world. Education frees us from the restraints put on us, I think it breaks us out of our own "world" without us needing to take a single physical step.

I'm hijacking the thread, my apologies.

----------


## Zee.

> If only more Americans felt that way...




I think your history is so, so interesting.

----------


## LostPrincess13

Thanks guys! :Biggrin:  On the American history thing, it's being taught here in the Philippines, too. :Biggrin:  Well, it's part of list of subjects in my course, at least. But I don't get to take it until my fourth year, I think. :Smile:  But it's pretty fascinating as far as I'm concerned... :Biggrin:  I've read and researched quite a bit about it even when I was in grade school... :Biggrin:  I dreamed of going there someday... :Biggrin:  On the top of my list is Salem, Massachusettes! :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> I just wrote a killer essay for American history.
> 
> Don't be jealous, i know you wish you could have written it for me...


congrats, Lima.
I like American history, too. It's not taught as a separate subject over here, but we get bits of it as part of our English classes. Plus, it pops up in history classes once in a while. History classes in Germany (at least in my state) kind of trace the development of Western democracy from the Greeks through today, so American history and WWII stuff are part of that.

----------


## Cat_Brenners

I just bought a new Thesaurus to learn more words. Having fun looking over it too.
Cat

----------


## Virgil

> I just bought a new Thesaurus to learn more words. Having fun looking over it too.
> Cat


What did you get Cat? You know there are all sorts of websites with a thesaurus and dictionary? I hardly ever use a hard copy any more.

----------


## Madhuri

Today, was my first day to good health, in the gym  :Smile:  I am in the office now, and I am feeling very very sleepy. I can sleep while standing  :Tongue:  the situation is so bad. I hope it gets over soon, and that its just the initial phase.

----------


## Zee.

I'm a gym junkie.

----------


## Dori

> I'm a gym junkie.


I prefer the great outdoors.

Nature seems more aesthetically pleasing than a bunch of machines.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Zee.

Mhm Dori, I love to run outside.
But there are some things I can only really do at the gym.

----------


## Dori

> Mhm Dori, I love to run outside.
> But there are some things I can only really do at the gym.


Hmm, like what?


In keeping with the topic, I have had little to boast about as of late. It kinda sucks.

----------


## Virgil

> Today, was my first day to good health, in the gym  I am in the office now, and I am feeling very very sleepy. I can sleep while standing  the situation is so bad. I hope it gets over soon, and that its just the initial phase.


Yay, Maddie. Exercise is so important. Modern life just makes everything so easy and makes us all so soft. We need to burn calories and stress our muscles. Best of luck. Yeah the first time you'll feel tired, but you get used to it.  :Smile:

----------


## Zee.

To Dori -

"hot" yoga

Kickboxing

certain things.

----------


## Joreads

> Hmm, like what?
> 
> 
> In keeping with the topic, I have had little to boast about as of late. It kinda sucks.


Hang in there Dori your turn will come.

I finished reading Twelfth Night and actually liked it :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I can name all 20 amino acids, their three letter codes and most of the one letter codes :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Silas Thorne

I can read modern Chinese novels and watch and understand Chinese TV programmes.

----------


## Dori

> To Dori -
> 
> "hot" yoga
> 
> Kickboxing
> 
> certain things.


"Hot" yoga?

----------


## Zee.

Yoga in a heated room.

----------


## Silas Thorne

> "Hot" yoga?


 :Biggrin:  Now that's private message material,Dori.

----------


## Zee.

hahahahaha ah..  :Biggrin:

----------


## MattG

We have a saying in Texas that if something's really bad it's a 'hot mess'. That's exactly what I'd be if I were to try yoga.  :FRlol:

----------


## Joreads

If we keep this up we are going to end up in hot water.

I have tried Hot Yoga love it by the way

----------


## Dori

Jeez, I'm still clueless...  :Blush:

----------


## Joreads

> Jeez, I'm still clueless...


Hot yoga - yoga with a hot instructor :Blush:  Just kidding :Smile: 

Yoga done in a room that is hotter than 30C. It is not for everyone let me tell you.

----------


## Dori

> Hot yoga - yoga with a hot instructor Just kidding
> 
> Yoga done in a room that is hotter than 30C. It is not for everyone let me tell you.


 :FRlol: 

Thank you, Joreads.  :Smile:

----------


## Madhuri

> Yay, Maddie. Exercise is so important. Modern life just makes everything so easy and makes us all so soft. We need to burn calories and stress our muscles. Best of luck. Yeah the first time you'll feel tired, but you get used to it.


Thanks  :Biggrin:  It feels good already. I thought I wont like going to the gym, but I like doing all these exercises.

----------


## Chava

Wohoo, I just wrote the job application of my life to go work with international development in the foreign ministry!  :Smile:  Now I hope I get it...

----------


## pussnboots

> Wohoo, I just wrote the job application of my life to go work with international development in the foreign ministry!  Now I hope I get it...


Good luck!!

----------


## Chava

> Good luck!!


Thank you!

----------


## Virgil

Best of luck Chava. I hope you get the job.  :Smile:

----------


## Chava

Okay.. I'll stop using the boast post for awhile, but i need to get this out of my system. I go to a uni that doesn't believe in grades, so we only get a grade once everyhalf year based on an examination of the report that we write all semester. Mine was about how the globalist and realist orientations affect the sucess of international agreements like Kyoto. It was 88 pages long, with a ten page bibliography... Killer amount of work. I just had my exam, and i got the highest acheivable grade. Simply fantastic, I'm so elated! 

Allright, that was my boasting for now.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Okay.. I'll stop using the boast post for awhile, but i need to get this out of my system. I go to a uni that doesn't believe in grades, so we only get a grade once everyhalf year based on an examination of the report that we write all semester. Mine was about how the globalist and realist orientations affect the sucess of international agreements like Kyoto. It was 88 pages long, with a ten page bibliography... Killer amount of work. I just had my exam, and i got the highest acheivable grade. Simply fantastic, I'm so elated! 
> 
> Allright, that was my boasting for now.


wow. 88 pages for a half year essay? my graduation thesis was "only" 80 pages (and don't ask Virgil about his puny MA thesiss  :Biggrin:  ). 
congrats on your grade Chava!

----------


## Chava

Thank you sleepy for interupting your internet break to congratulate me.  :Smile:  Miss you my dear

----------


## Weisinheimer

I passed my college mathematics test!! I really didn't know how I was going to do, but it turns out I did awesomely.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bakiryu

I feel so great: I got As in all my classes!

----------


## Weisinheimer

Awesome, Baki. Good job!

----------


## LadyW

I received an A* in my English Language GCSE.
The rest of my mock exam results were mostly A*'s also, with a couple of A grades.
 :Smile:

----------


## Chava

I'm going to have to make this for all the above. Way to go!  :Smile:

----------


## prendrelemick

My 78 year old neighbour had no water and no heating. (we're talking about an isolated Pennine farmhouse here) So I went round and got his boiler going (blocked flue) mended the leaky plumbing and chopped him a load of wood. I've felt smug ever since.

----------


## Silas Thorne

I just finished my 12,000 word thesis proposal !...Well, first draft, anyway
needed to shout it out, silently.  :Wink:

----------


## Niamh

that was very thoughtful of you!

----------


## Silas Thorne

yes, bloody good neighbour, you are! have a pat on the back!  :Smile:

----------


## Silas Thorne

I did mean that in a good way. I dread to think of what happens to old neighbours when nobody helps them...

----------


## Niamh

Yeah... and a lot of people dont help their elders anymore. its sad really.

----------


## pussnboots

today is my one month anniversary of not smoking. High five for me!!!!

----------


## The Comedian

> I just finished my 12,000 word thesis proposal !...Well, first draft, anyway
> needed to shout it out, silently.


Nice! 

I just made it through a hectic Monday. And what's on tap for the rest of the evening? Jack Daniels & spring water and Heroes on TV. . . .sweet.

----------


## Silas Thorne

Heroes, Yay!  :Smile: 

I've just sent three letters to Chinese universities asking for their consent to do field work there.

----------


## Joreads

Well good luck Silas.

I just got accepted to mentor students at Uni that are from disadvantaged backgrounds there were 200 applicants for 20 places. I love to help people.

----------


## Silas Thorne

That's great Jo!  :Smile:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

> I just got accepted to mentor students at Uni that are from disadvantaged backgrounds there were 200 applicants for 20 places. I love to help people.


Congrats, Jo!! That's quite a compliment!

----------


## Virgil

> I just finished my 12,000 word thesis proposal !...Well, first draft, anyway
> needed to shout it out, silently.


That is outstanding Silas. I assume this is a Doctoral thesis. What's it on, may I ask?

And Jo, that's fabulous too. Love to see good work being done.

----------


## kiz_paws

Congratulations, *PnB*, for that one month of nicotene freedom! It is so difficult, so this is truly a day to celebrate! Yay!  :Smile: 

*Silas*, good luck on the field work inquiries. And that is awesome of finishing the 12,000 word thesis proposal. Wow!  :Smile: 

Good job on the mentoring, *Joreads*!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## *Classic*Charm*

I passed all five of my midterms!!!!


Wwwwhhhhoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sprinks

yay Classic! Well done!  :Biggrin:  



I got 76% in my Lit oral today, which was the highest score. (even though another girl got the same score, and there's only 3 students in the class  :FRlol: )

----------


## Joreads

> i passed all five of my midterms!!!!
> 
> 
> Wwwwhhhhoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


told you so

----------


## Taliesin

Just got a letter that concerning my own university, they have chosen me for the Erasmus programme thingy in Grenoble, France. Well, I was the only candidate in my own faculty who wanted to go to Grenoble, but I am still feeling achieved.
Now I just need that pesky approval of UJF. (Université Josepf Fourier)

----------


## SleepyWitch

congrats, Tal! Is it a full-year Erasmus or half a year/ 3 months?

----------


## Niamh

Hey congrats Tal!!!

----------


## Remarkable

Congrats everyone! I'm so proud of you all!

----------


## pussnboots

finally made it to 1000 posts!!! well actually it's now 1001

----------


## papayahed

> finally made it to 1000 posts!!! well actually it's now 1001



Allllll riiiiiiigghhtttt!!

----------


## 1n50mn14

Congrats to everybody for their accomplishments xD. We're all doing well, it seems.

*you bet so on my horse says:*
yeah, i figure that, you're super ****ing smart, i trust that you'd 
know better than to be a genuine whore

*Bex. 1n50|V|n14 says:*
good sir, you over estimate... ; ).

*you bet so on my horse says:*
nah, even when you were like 14 or something when i started talking to you i could tell you had this wisdom you don't find in regular people, a sense of adventure but along with it a sense of strict morals that nothing imposes except your own free will. what i was trying to convey i guess is that regardless of your actual age you could be 30 or 15, you're just you and i dig it

Uh. Wow. I was incredibly flattered. xD

----------


## Shannanigan

Awww, BeccaT, must've been a nice convo!

I got my official acceptance letter and Student ID number from la Universided de Puerto Rico for the Master's program I applied to on Monday; I'm going to Puerto Rico to earn a Master's and learn Spanish and French! XD

Now I just gotta pray that I get some kind of financial aid and housing...

----------


## Virgil

I'll pray for you too Shan, and cngratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

Congrats, Shanna!


I've just got invited to an interview for the teacher training programme in England. It's in May. They're inviting me although I don't really speak another foreign language (German being my first "foreign" language in this case.)

----------


## 1n50mn14

=D! We just bought a horse!
His name is Ted, and he is beautiful!
I'm going to work with him for a few months until he is ready to find a new, permanent home.

----------


## Virgil

> =D! We just bought a horse!
> His name is Ted, and he is beautiful!
> I'm going to work with him for a few months until he is ready to find a new, permanent home.


Congratulations!!! I am so envious.  :Biggrin:

----------


## BienvenuJDC

> =D! We just bought a horse!
> His name is Ted, and he is beautiful!
> I'm going to work with him for a few months until he is ready to find a new, permanent home.


...and when you first met...he said, "Hello! I'm Mr. Ted!"  :FRlol:

----------


## Scheherazade

> Congrats, Shanna!
> 
> 
> I've just got invited to an interview for the teacher training programme in England. It's in May. They're inviting me although I don't really speak another foreign language (German being my first "foreign" language in this case.)


Hope it all goes well, Sleepy! Good luck and keep us updated, please! 

 :Smile:

----------


## Loki's Shadow

Don't know if this counts, but I finished a festival kimono in fashion class. It only took me two weeks of classes and I got 95% 'cause I forgot to clip the threads.

XP It's the perfect halloween costume. Now if I can just get it up on Ebay...

----------


## IJustMadeThatUp

> =D! We just bought a horse!
> His name is Ted, and he is beautiful!
> I'm going to work with him for a few months until he is ready to find a new, permanent home.


Ooh congrats!!

Now my big news, I'm going to be an aunty!!! Eeeeeeek! I was more shocked than my sister  :FRlol:

----------


## Aluminum

Oooo! Congrats to you and your sister! How exciting!!

I just got an "A" on my research paper for English honors. Crazy class, every other paper I have turned in before was a "B". I'm so happy.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Oooo! Congrats to you and your sister! How exciting!!
> 
> I just got an "A" on my research paper for English honors. Crazy class, every other paper I have turned in before was a "B". I'm so happy.


Fantastic!!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Hope it all goes well, Sleepy! Good luck and keep us updated, please!


I had the briefing day and interview at the training agency on Monday. 
there was 
* a written English test (1hr) 
* briefing (1hr)
* a group discussion task (1hr)
* oral Spanish test (5 mins)
* individual interview (30 mins)

I hardly managed to wedge in a word sideways in the group discussion because there was a French girl who talked nonstop. So I might have come across as a bit shy. The Spanish test was cool. I think I did great considering I've only been studying it for 3 months and this was my first time actually talking Spanish to anyone.
The interview went alright. I just kept talking. Of course, half of it was crap and I could have given better examples, but it's always like that in retrospect. Plus, I wasn't shy or nervous at all. Normally I'm a bundle of nerves in oral exams, so I think this went really well even if my answers weren't 100% perfect. 
If I get accepted in this round, there'll be another round in June where the schools interview us.

----------


## JuniperWoolf

I recieved the best overall mark in my psychology class of 400 people, and the best lab mark in my biology class. 
I have a black belt. 
I'm pretty good looking.
I live in a really cool little town in the middle of nowhere. It's a two hour drive away from any other town or city, on a mountain on the border between B.C. and Alberta. My town is the most interesting thing about my life.

----------


## Virgil

> I recieved the best overall mark in my psychology class of 400 people, and the best lab mark in my biology class. 
> I have a black belt. 
> I'm pretty good looking.
> I live in a really cool little town in the middle of nowhere. It's a two hour drive away from any other town or city, on a mountain on the border between B.C. and Alberta. My town is the most interesting thing about my life.


Nice to meet you Juniper. Welcome to lit net. And that is fabulous on your grades and the black belt. Of course you being pretty is a nice thing too.  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

I'm going for a paranormal ghost hunting weekend and i'm so excited!  :Banana:  thought i'd boast about that!  :Biggrin:

----------


## librarius_qui

Probably NOBODY has a *worse salary* than I!

(Better to boast about it, because it'll change on June: I've got three new students. So, at the publisher, it's still going to be the worst salary possible, but, at least, I'll get some money, otherwise!  :Sick:  )

 :Bawling: 

 :Crash: 

 :Rolleyes: 

_  :Biggrin: 
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Stargazer86

> I'm going for a paranormal ghost hunting weekend and i'm so excited!  thought i'd boast about that!


That sounds like fun!! You should write a blog about it when you're all through

----------


## librarius_qui

> That sounds like fun!! You should write a blog about it when you're all through


(if ever she survives  :Eek:  !!)

----------


## Stargazer86

> (if ever she survives  !!)


Of course she will  :FRlol:  Do you believe in the paranormal? Has anyone started a thread on the paranormal?

----------


## JBI

3.618 GPA for this term - only one B, one half course B+ and the rest A- to A+  :Smile: . Been a good year - sitting right in the comfort zone right now, just a few more years to go, keeping everything above 3.3 and I'm set.

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, JBI - how many more years and what will you be when you graduate? (MA or what, I mean, not just happy.  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## JBI

> Congratulations, JBI - how many more years and what will you be when you graduate? (MA or what, I mean, not just happy.  )


I'm still in undergrad, and will probably take 5 years to finish it, just so I can pack in extra courses, and a chance to study in foreign countries, to boost my language proficiency. But after that, if my GPA continues going this well, I'll probably go for the masters, and then for the Ph. D. After all, in things like English my GPA has been like 3.8 - it's the other things that pull me down - so if I just wanted to do English, I wouldn't have trouble, but language courses tend to have very, very few people in the 80+ percent range, because they are required to cut you for every spelling, grammar, and diction mistake, including drawing an accent the wrong way. So yeah, a long way to go, though I'll do better next year, definitely, as I will work a lot harder, and not need to deal with as many stupid courses.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I had the briefing day and interview at the training agency on Monday. 
> there was 
> * a written English test (1hr) 
> * briefing (1hr)
> * a group discussion task (1hr)
> * oral Spanish test (5 mins)
> * individual interview (30 mins)
> 
> I hardly managed to wedge in a word sideways in the group discussion because there was a French girl who talked nonstop. So I might have come across as a bit shy. The Spanish test was cool. I think I did great considering I've only been studying it for 3 months and this was my first time actually talking Spanish to anyone.
> ...


That sounds rather intensive. Was Spanish one of the requirements?

I wouldn't worry about the group discussion; those who tend to dominate are not considered well usually and the crunch point is the interview, usually. They usually look at how you carry yourself rather than the actual answers you give.

An IT Consultant friend of mine was given a programme to fix as a part of his inteview (apparently it was not possible to "fix" it) but they just wanted to see how the candidates handled it (ie whether they got annoyed, frustrated etc as well as their technical approaches).

Interesting stuff.

Let us know, please, as soon as you find out! We are all rooting for you!  :Smile:

----------


## librarius_qui

> Of course she will  Do you believe in the paranormal? Has anyone started a thread on the paranormal?


haven't you ever watched horror movies?? like ... "The Fearless Vampire Killers"!!  :Eek: 


(  :Biggrin:  )

----------


## SleepyWitch

> That sounds rather intensive. Was Spanish one of the requirements?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the group discussion; those who tend to dominate are not considered well usually and the crunch point is the interview, usually. They usually look at how you carry yourself rather than the actual answers you give.
> 
> An IT Consultant friend of mine was given a programme to fix as a part of his inteview (apparently it was not possible to "fix" it) but they just wanted to see how the candidates handled it (ie whether they got annoyed, frustrated etc as well as their technical approaches).
> 
> Interesting stuff.
> 
> Let us know, please, as soon as you find out! We are all rooting for you!


Thanks, Scher. Yep, it was pretty intensive considering there are staff shortages and they are desperately looking for MFL teachers.
Spanish was not exactly a requirement. It would be neat if we were able to teach another language apart from our mother tongue, but it's not a must. The purpose of the test was to assess our level so they could tell the schools about it.

----------


## librarius_qui

I wonder how's Niamh doing ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Let us know, please, as soon as you find out! We are all rooting for you!


wooohooooo, I got invited to the second round!  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  :Banana:  You've got to be there 5 days of the week because there are different activities every day.  :Alien:

----------


## Nightshade

> wooohooooo, I got invited to the second round!  You've got to be there 5 days of the week because there are different activities every day.


YAY  :Thumbs Up:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

> wooohooooo, I got invited to the second round!  You've got to be there 5 days of the week because there are different activities every day.


Congratulations Sleepy. And good luck the rest of the way. I'm pulling for you.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Congratulations Sleepy. And good luck the rest of the way. I'm pulling for you.


thanks, Uncle Virge  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

> wooohooooo, I got invited to the second round!  You've got to be there 5 days of the week because there are different activities every day.


thats ace! weldone!

----------


## Scheherazade

> wooohooooo, I got invited to the second round!  You've got to be there 5 days of the week because there are different activities every day.


Way to go!

And has this got anything to do with the military? Sounds like a boot camp more than an agency!  :Wink:

----------


## seanlol

i was named captain of my hockey team as the youngest player

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks Niamh and Scher  :Smile: 




> Way to go!
> 
> And has this got anything to do with the military? Sounds like a boot camp more than an agency!


heheh  :Smile:  well, to be fair, this time there's only one interview with a panel of representatives from different schools. The first day is a "briefing", then there's the interview on either the second or the third day, a visit to the school on the fourth day (I have no idea how I'll get there in time if it's a school in e.g. Sheffield), and the last day is a "debriefing".
It sounds like the KGB or MI5  :Smile: 


congrats, *seanlol*! would that be ice hockey or field hockey?

----------


## Virgil

> i was named captain of my hockey team as the youngest player


Alright. You must be good.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

Guess whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!
I got a place at a school  :Banana:  I have to visit the school on Thursday.
yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, Sleepy Witch - every success in the future.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Guess whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!
> I got a place at a school  I have to visit the school on Thursday.
> yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


This calls for some Green & Black's!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Guess whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!
> I got a place at a school  I have to visit the school on Thursday.
> yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Congratulations Sleepy!!! You earned it.

My boast: Tomorrow I will make a presentation at a conferrence of some of the leading engineers of my industry. Very high level and a very large conference. This is one of the highest honors I have ever had. This might be the pinnicle of my career for all I know. I've been preparing this presentation for two months now. I've got lots of butterflies.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Congratulations Sleepy!!! You earned it.
> 
> My boast: Tomorrow I will make a presentation at a conferrence of some of the leading engineers of my industry. Very high level and a very large conference. This is one of the highest honors I have ever had. This might be the pinnicle of my career for all I know. I've been preparing this presentation for two months now. I've got lots of butterflies.


Good luck and congratulations, Virgil!  :Thumbs Up: 

Just make sure you spell "pinnacle" correctly!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> Good luck and congratulations, Virgil! 
> 
> Just make sure you spell "pinnacle" correctly!


Thank God for spell check.  :Biggrin: 

Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynne50

Good luck, Virgil. Knock 'em dead!!! Remember... pretend they are all sitting their listening to you in their underwear.

----------


## Janine

Wow, *Virgil,* I will be thinking about you and hope all goes well. I would also have giant butterflies; I can't not do public speaking at all; I would take one look at the audience and crumble. As Lynne said, knock em dead....the underwear part is a riot. Never thought of that tactic; I bet that would work quite effectively. Good luck again! I know you will do great. Keep calm, cool and focused and don't spell anything on a board! hahaha....you will do just fine.

----------


## SleepyWitch

thanks, *Scher*! You remembered I like Green and Black's?  :Eek:  I had some with the other girls last night.
*Virge*, I'm sure you'll be great! Just think of the conference as already over and think of all the nice things you'll do afterwards. :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Virgil

Off to the conference in a few minutes. Got a good night's sleep for a change. Thanks all. Hopefully my dog won't get my suit full of hair while I'm still home.  :Wink:

----------


## sprinks

Congrats Sleepy and Virg!  :Biggrin:  Always good to hear about the awesome things happening to some of my favourite litnetters!

----------


## Aluminum

I hope it is going well for you Virgil! Ohohoho congratulations!!  :Biggrin: 


For my boast, I just got all my grades back from my first semester in college. Straight A's!  :Cool:

----------


## kasie

Every good wish, Virgil - hope it's going well.

----------


## Scheherazade

> thanks, *Scher*! You remembered I like Green and Black's?


Yeah, we keep records of our members  :Wink: 

I remembered that you mentioned you stock up whenever you are in the UK... After which I got some as well to have it a go.

Their new gift boxes are quite good as well.

----------


## Niamh

Congrats Sleepy and Virg!!!
And weldone aluminum!

Can i just add... I love the cherry G&B!

----------


## Virgil

Thank you everyone. It went well. I was a little nervous and a little choppy but I didn't stumble and judging by the questions and reactions I think that while I wasn't the smoothest speaker, I really did generate the most interest. I got lots of great comments after and lots' of "wows".  :Smile:  I guess I'm not quite used to presenting in front of a large audiance like that, possibly over 300 people. Normally my briefs are in front of room size audience, not auditorium size. Room size I can relate to people face to face and I relax and my charm comes out. In this setting all I could feel was a mass of people out there. I barely even made eye to eye contact with anyone.

Funny thing happened. While I'm in the middle of the presentation the photographer comes up to the podium and aims his camera at me and I guess I just stopped in mid sentence for him to take the picture. Afterwards my vice president stops to congratulate me and she said the look on my face was precious. It looked like I wanted to kill him.  :FRlol:  Which was definitely not going through my mind. I just actually froze and trying to decide if I should smile or continue naturally. I guess I couldn't decide. You never know how people read your expressions.

----------


## qimissung

Congratulations Virgil, seanlol, Aluminum, and SleepyWitch!

A large presentation, and lots of "Wows" afterward-.*Awesome!*

Captain of the hockey team?* Dude!?!!!*

Straight A's? *Wowzers!*

A job offer?* Priceless!*

----------


## Nightshade

I GRADUATED today!!!!
I have a morater board and a gown and everything!
(*(actually that reminds me I need to go hand the gown up before it wrinkles beyond repair)

----------


## papayahed

Congrats Nightie!!!!!!

----------


## higley

Sweet! Go Nightie!

----------


## Niamh

woohoo!!!! to celebrate i stole the dancing banana back from the dancing brocolli.  :Banana:   :Tongue:

----------


## Virgil

Yay, congratulations Nightie!! That is one of those things you will always be proud of. I hope you have a nice celebration.  :Smile:

----------


## Taliesin

Congrats Nightie! I have been so much time away from the forum that I don't know what you graduated though. So, what did you finish and what shall you do now?
Heh, I just remembered when my friends finished school some time ago. I congratulated them on becoming officially unemployed.

Also, Virgil, on what subject did you give the presentation?

----------


## kasie

Congratulations, Nightshade - what's next?

----------


## Madhuri

Okay, so finally I took the certification exam that I was supposed to... I did fairly well...got 92/100. I was pleased with the result considering that I had not touched a text book in years.... I was in a panic state since last evening.... Thank God it is over *phew*...

----------


## 1n50mn14

I've got a jo---ooob... (almost)

----------


## Helga

I just bathed both of my dogs, if you knew them you would know what kind of accomplishment that is. and my back is killing me after this.

----------


## Virgil

> I just bathed both of my dogs, if you knew them you would know what kind of accomplishment that is. and my back is killing me after this.


Yes, that's a tough one!! Congratulations.  :FRlol: 


Hey yesterday I did 60 push ups. Whooeee!

----------


## AimusSage

I started writing again.  :Biggrin:  and I don't mean all the experimentation with poetry, that was just to get back into it, I'm story writing now. Although I might be a little delirious from the flu. Tomorrow I'll see how it turned out.  :Smile:

----------


## qimissung

Congratulations Maddie, Becca ( :Smile: ), Helga, Virgil, and AimusSage!

----------


## Scheherazade

I am so happy. For the first time, an orchid plant under my care has blossomed! I have managed not to cause its untimely demise for more than two years but I was truly not expecting to see any flowers on it.

I did a happy dance when I realised that it has 6 little buds on it.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Virgil

> I am so happy. For the first time, an orchid plant under my care has blossomed! I have managed not to cause its untimely demise for more than two years but I was truly not expecting to see any flowers on it.
> 
> I did a happy dance when I realised that it has 6 little buds on it.


That's great. Perhaps you can post a picture after it blosoms.

----------


## 1n50mn14

> Thank you everyone. It went well. I was a little nervous and a little choppy but I didn't stumble and judging by the questions and reactions I think that while I wasn't the smoothest speaker, I really did generate the most interest. I got lots of great comments after and lots' of "wows".  I guess I'm not quite used to presenting in front of a large audiance like that, possibly over 300 people. Normally my briefs are in front of room size audience, not auditorium size. Room size I can relate to people face to face and I relax and my charm comes out. In this setting all I could feel was a mass of people out there. I barely even made eye to eye contact with anyone.
> 
> Funny thing happened. While I'm in the middle of the presentation the photographer comes up to the podium and aims his camera at me and I guess I just stopped in mid sentence for him to take the picture. Afterwards my vice president stops to congratulate me and she said the look on my face was precious. It looked like I wanted to kill him.  Which was definitely not going through my mind. I just actually froze and trying to decide if I should smile or continue naturally. I guess I couldn't decide. You never know how people read your expressions.


Wow, Virg, congrats... well done.

----------


## Virgil

> Wow, Virg, congrats... well done.


Thank you Becca.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

yipee. I took my TDA skills tests today. They are tests in literacy, ICT and numeracy that all teachers here have to take, regardless of what subjects they teach. Lots of people fail the maths and have to re-take it a couple of times. One guy even had to do it 25 times! To be honest, I was expecting to have to re-take it at least 2 times, but I passed all three of them today!  :Crazy:

----------


## Virgil

> yipee. I took my TDA skills tests today. They are tests in literacy, ICT and numeracy that all teachers here have to take, regardless of what subjects they teach. Lots of people fail the maths and have to re-take it a couple of times. One guy even had to do it 25 times! To be honest, I was expecting to have to re-take it at least 2 times, but I passed all three of them today!


Fantastic Sleepy. You are an outstanding student.  :Smile:

----------


## SleepyWitch

> Fantastic Sleepy. You are an outstanding student.


thanks Virge. Well, the maths one is actually quite easy, objectively speaking. It wasn't easy for me or most other trainees, but I'm sure you'd get 100% being an engineer and all that. I was rather pleased with myself, though, because the first part is mental arithmetic and you only have like 30 seconds for each task and the tasks are little 'stories' not just figures on the screen. I did really badly on the practice tests but today I was really good at this part  :Smile:

----------


## Hurricane

Took advantage of my snow day (third of the week!) to get some work done. I am now ahead in physics by two weeks and caught up in everything else. Plus, I built an epic snow fortress with some friends (one in which a grown man could stand and seats 6 people comfortably). So, overall, I was surprisingly productive.

----------


## skib

I refrained from putting a hammer through my windshield tonight!

Congrats, Virgil! I can't even do 60 push ups!

----------


## The Comedian

I offered constructive criticism, "your introduction does not meet the criteria that we established in class and on the handout that I gave you. Please refer to this for your next essay". . . .instead of this:

"Christ! I gave you that handout two weeks ago. We reviewed it in class for 45 minutes! We looked at samples! We saw papers that met the criteria! Papers that didn't! We wrote sample introductions! You keep saying that you want to know what I want, but when I tell you over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over, you never listen!"

Ah. . .that was good.

----------

